# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Live now: Baltimore looting, burning, rioting

## Brian4Liberty

Fun and games in Baltimore.

According to some reports, it appears that a lot of the looting is local teenagers organizing flash mobs on social media.












http://www.cnn.com/videos

http://www.cnn.com/go/?stream=CNN

http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2015/04...p-news-videos/

http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/show/c...re-live-video/

http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/show/c...re-live-video/

It's for the children!




Local citizen stands against looters:




Obama statement on looting and arson:

----------


## presence

baltimore cop throwing a rock at protesters


Alternate Streams

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/delota...m_source=embed

http://www.livenewschat.eu/politics/

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/no-thi...20150427153115


http://linkis.com/www.wbaltv.com/news/QfY4O


http://t.co/GAG3VhuEd7

https://t.co/ep81uHDAI3

http://t.co/QjeKiAIOOt

----------


## Natural Citizen

What is interesting is that police were throwing bricks back. Of course, this kind of response serves to solicit a prescribed response. I believe that video of police throwing bricks is up at and running over at Ruptly.

----------


## jllundqu

Coming to a city near you?

----------


## Dr.3D

It would be pretty stupid to add more cops to the situation.

----------


## Southron

> It would be pretty stupid to add more cops to the situation.


How do you think they should stop the violence?

----------


## Root

> It would be pretty stupid to add more cops to the situation.


Standard procedure will be followed.

----------


## Dr.3D

> How do you think they should stop the violence?


If it's violence against cops, just get the cops out of the way and there would be no violence.

Putting them out there in lines is just asking for somebody to take a pot shot at em.

----------


## 69360

> How do you think they should stop the violence?


Pull back and wait until they all kill each other, run out of crap to steal or get bored and move on.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Pull back and wait until they all kill each other, run out of crap to steal or get bored and move on.


Yeah, the police just have to show they are in control.  

Hope they don't get surprised.

----------


## Southron

All I gotta say is I wouldn't let  anyone riot and tear down my community.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> How do you think they should stop the violence?


Clearly it's an active threat situation. Send in the drones.


/s

----------


## TheTexan

> If it's violence against cops, just get the cops out of the way and there would be no violence.
> 
> Putting them out there in lines is just asking for somebody to take a pot shot at em.


Ya but that would just encourage more violence against cops, if that tactic is allowed to work.

Therefore, more violence against the civilians is necessary, to end their more violence against cops.

----------


## Barrex

Reminds me of:
Blues vs Greens, 25.000-30.000 rioters were killed.


Last years of empires.

----------


## mad cow

> Pull back and wait until they all kill each other, run out of crap to steal or get bored and move on.


Here is The Mayor of Baltimore's take on that:




> Rawlings-Blake stated:
> 
> "And I've made it very clear that I worked with the police and instructed them to do everything that they could to make sure that the protesters were able to exercise their right to free speech. It's a very delicate balancing act because while we try to make sure that they were protected from the cars, and the other things that were going on, *we also gave those who wish to destroy, space to do that as well*


http://www.opposingviews.com/i/socie...space-do-video

----------


## 69360

> Yeah, the police just have to show they are in control.  
> 
> Hope they don't get surprised.


Baltimore is a war zone on good days. I'd assume the cops aren't going to take many risks to save anything from the looting and burning.




> All I gotta say is I wouldn't let  anyone riot and tear down my community.


My answer to that is don't live in a community where there are people that would riot.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Don't let your mother catch you out there rioting!

----------


## Suzanimal

Gov. declares state of emergency; activates National Guard




> BALTIMORE —Gov. Larry Hogan signed an executive order Monday declaring a state of emergency and activating the National Guard.
> 
> Police officers were injured, stores were looted and fires were set Monday evening as vandals ran through Baltimore.
> 
> City police say as many as seven officers have been injured Monday afternoon in northwest Baltimore, where a large group of juveniles converged and began to throw bricks and other items at officers. The officers were injured with broken bones and cuts, and one was unresponsive.
> 
> The CVS store at North and Pennsylvania avenues was set on fire around 6:15 p.m. Police have asked motorists to avoid the area of North Avenue between Monroe Street and Druid Hill Avenue.
> ...
> 
> http://www.wbaltv.com/news/downtown-...onday/32595778

----------


## Zippyjuan

It is mostly poor who riot.  People who feel they have no option.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Cops showing up today in riot gear apparently helped spark this.
cops are not setting up roadblocks so unsuspecting people are driving into this mess.
Gov just called out the National Guard
Meme flyer if spreading promoting 24 hours of violence.
bunch of liquor stores have been looted and people are getting drunk in the street - I'm sure that will "help" the situation 
rioters moving toward/into good neighborhoods.
CVS totally destroyed
one homemade bomb found
several cars destroyed.

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

7 officers down, some have broken bones, one is unconscious.
crips are not approving of the rioting and even protected a reporter on the ground.
tear gas and pepper balls use planned

----------


## mac_hine



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> rioters moving toward/into good neighborhoods.


LOL. Never gonna happen.

They don't even loot stores right in the middle of the riot area if the owner actually stays to defend it.

----------


## Zippyjuan



----------


## tangent4ronpaul

10pm-5am curfew for 1+ week for entire city of Baltimore
9pm -5am for 14 and under - permanent during school year already in effect.

All police leave cancelled and additional forces called in from other departments.

----------


## Root

Overheard on Baltimore PD Special Event scanner channel:
"50-70 from Anarundel county, all swatted up"

"all officers check your aim"

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> All I gotta say is I wouldn't let  anyone riot and tear down my community.


Nor would I, but I certainly wouldn't ask the cops to stop it for me.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

According to some reports, it appears that a lot of the looting is local teenagers organizing flash mobs on social media.

----------


## AuH20

Good work LBJ. Helluva job...

----------


## juleswin

This is like $#@!ting on your own doorstep. At some point you've got to come home. I have no idea what the solution is but I am 100% sure this is not it

----------


## Root

Anyone have a working live stream video link?

----------


## juleswin

Youtube livestream

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## TheCount

> I got a better one (and mine is bigger).


Your comparison is $#@!.  It's right there in the pictures.  Wrecked cop car vs. wrecked news van.


The recent riots in Boston and Baltimore *arose from grievances against the state*

The white riots I posted *occurred for no legitimate reason whatsoever*


You can pretend that those two are equivalent if you want, but you're just going to end up looking even stupider than normal.

----------


## mad cow

Shots fired at the liquor store.

Dispatcher just rattled off about 5 silent alarms going off.

----------


## AuH20

Camerman assaulted

----------


## AuH20

Liquor Store being looted. Please no jokes.

----------


## AuH20

Nation of Islam Trying To Dissuade Looting Mob

----------


## DFF

> Camerman assaulted


Just awful. Hopefully no one gets seriously injured like Reginald Denny back in 1992 when he was nearly beaten to death.

----------


## Uriel999

April 29th 1992 there was a riot in the streets tell me were where you?

----------


## invisible

http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/0...ps-call-truce/




> In a move reminiscent of the Los Angeles gang truce during the Rodney King protests, Baltimore area Bloods and Crips have agreed to put aside their rivalry and focus on fighting rogue police officers.
> 
> Last Saturday, both Bloods and Crips marched side by side in the Baltimore rallies against police brutality. Putting aside differences, both groups united in one voice to demand “Justice for Freddie Grey.”





> Reports among members indicate that members of the Nation of Islam organization brokered the truce, much the same as happened in Los Angeles two decades ago.
> 
> “I can say with honesty those brothers demonstrated they can be united for a common good,” Carlos Muhammad, a minister at Nation of Islam’s Mosque No. 6 said.
> 
> “At the rally, they made the call that they must be united on that day. It should be commended,” he continued.
> 
> “We can unite and stop killing one another, and the Bloods and the Crips can help rebuild their community,” Muhammad said in an interview with the The Daily Beast.
> 
> A community organizer, DeRay McKesson, confirmed the ceasefire between the groups.


Nation of Islam is huge in Baltimore.  At virtually every major intersection, there is always some guy standing around in a cheap polyester suit selling sweet potato pies and copies of The Final Call.

----------


## mac_hine

> That's the problem.
> 
> We *talk*.
> 
> Others *do*...even if wrong they *do*.


Then how about storm the castle? March down to the nearest police precinct and start slitting throats. That's something I could get behind. Looting local businesses and destroying private property is at the very least myopic, and more than likely a bunch of opportunistic barbarian thugs taking what they can get.

----------


## invisible

> Then how about storm the castle? March down to the nearest police precinct and start slitting throats. That's something I could get behind. Looting local businesses and destroying private property is at the very least myopic, and more than likely a bunch of opportunistic barbarian thugs taking what they can get.


It sounds like exactly that may be happening, see my post above yours.

----------


## mad cow

Momford&Monument SWAT team w/ a Bearcat moving in.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

rioting and arson now on the east side.

I want to say I heard this wrong, but the news guy just said they were calling up 500,000 cops from other states in the eastern US and a similar number of NG troops.  This is after they pulled in cops from the rest of the state and deployed the state NG...  WTF!
local schools are also closed tomorrow at least.

----------


## AuH20

West Baltimore has been a powderkeg for years. This could go on for days.

----------


## mac_hine

> Shots fired at the liquor store.
> 
> Dispatcher just rattled off about 5 silent alarms going off.



"First spot we hit it was my liquor store
I finally got all that alcohol I can't afford"

----------


## Dr.3D

> rioting and arson now on the east side.
> 
> I want to say I heard this wrong, but the news guy just said they were calling up 500,000 cops from other states in the eastern US and a similar number of NG troops.  This is after they pulled in cops from the rest of the state and deployed the state NG...  WTF!
> local schools are also closed tomorrow at least.


Well, you know how it is.... ya never have enough cops when you are dealing with people who are having problems with cops.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Those items all have functional uses. Sneakers and jeans are mere garb made in some Asian sweatshop as opposed to something valuable.


I'm sure I can read through the books and find that art, rum, and other trinkets were stolen as well.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Yes, agreed.  These random acts of illegality must be condemned.  Law & Order is the fabric that holds this great country together, and it must be maintained.
> 
> Thank you, for your continued support for the laws of this great country.


Nothing says f*ck the Police like looting and robbing your mom and pop neighbors...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Then how about storm the castle? *March down to the nearest police precinct and start slitting throats.* That's something I could get behind. Looting local businesses and destroying private property is at the very least myopic, and more than likely a bunch of opportunistic barbarian thugs taking what they can get.


Don't even have to. Besides, didn't we see a wrecked cop car?

----------


## invisible

> West Baltimore has been a powderkeg for years. This could go on for days.


What specific part of the west side are you talking about, exactly?  I used to live on the west side, and my neighborhood was very peacefully integrated.  By all means, name some west side neighborhoods that can be described as a "powderkeg".

----------


## invisible

> Don't even have to. Besides, didn't we see a wrecked cop car?


There has been more than one.  Perhaps this time around, people for the most part are realizing who the real enemy is.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> West Baltimore has been a powderkeg for years. This could go on for days.


No kidding!  Anyone remember MOVE in Philly?  West Baltimore is solid row houses...

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...toryId=4651126

At 5:30 that evening, a Philadelphia police helicopter dropped a bomb onto the roof of the house in an effort to drive MOVE members out.

Accounts differ on why the fire wasn't snuffed out, despite the dozen fire trucks surrounding the block. Ramona Africa, the sole surviving adult in the house, says police fired on MOVE members as they tried to escape the burning house. Police say the MOVE members ran in and out of the house firing at them. Police ordered their officers and fire fighters to stay back. What is clear is that four hours later, 61 houses on the block were gone, and everyone inside the MOVE house, except for Ramona Africa and a 13-year-old boy, was dead.

----------


## AuH20

> What specific part of the west side are you talking about, exactly?  I used to live on the west side, and my neighborhood was very peacefully integrated.  By all means, name some west side neighborhoods that can be described as a "powderkeg".


Sandtown-Winchester.

----------


## Root

"Handguns in the crowds"

"Shots fired in the Northwest"

----------


## presence

baltimore cop throwing a rock at protesters

----------


## mad cow

Cop just rattled off 4 separate areas where looting is going on.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## invisible

> Sandtown-Winchester.


That has always been the worst of the west side neighborhoods.  But how exactly is it a "powderkeg"?  I don't ever remember anything happening there, that didn't also happen elsewhere in the city as well.  There was no more racial tension there, than elsewhere.  I've spent time in just about every part of the west side, including Sandtown-Winchester, and never had any problems.  I lived within walking distance to there, and one friend of mine lived even closer, and never had any problems.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Burned down a brand new senior center that was built by a church. That will show those Police!

----------


## AuH20

> That has always been the worst of the west side neighborhoods.  But how exactly is it a "powderkeg"?  I don't ever remember anything happening there, that didn't also happen elsewhere in the city as well.  There was no more racial tension there, than elsewhere.  I've spent time in just about every part of the west side, including Sandtown-Winchester, and never had any problems.  I lived within walking distance to there, and one friend of mine lived even closer, and never had any problems.


It's been blighted since the 1960s. And with the Bloods and Crips dominating that area, it's not exactly a shock when this termite hill is disturbed.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Just something to think about.  This rioting and looting was organized with social media apps on smart phones?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...phone-Networks
http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/mar...420-story.html

Police outlined for the first time this month their usage of the stingray, pegging it at more than 4,300 times — a figure experts called a "huge number" compared to a trickle of disclosures in other cities.

So anyone that used social media as part of this is prety screwed, but at the same time the cops let it happen and apparently just tracked them.

on a more positive note, it's wet and I think more rain is coming.

15 officers injured
27+ arrested

----------


## staerker

I don't know much about what's going on in Baltimore. But I do know that it has nothing to do with sneakers or alcohol. 

The mind thinks more clearly when untainted by the State-run media.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Good work LBJ. Helluva job...


+ rep.

----------


## invisible

> It's been blighted since the 1960s. And with the Bloods and Crips dominating that area, it's not exactly a shock when this termite hill is disturbed.


It's been blighted a lot longer than that, actually.  Probably the most run down and least maintained neighborhood in the entire city.  That doesn't make it a powderkeg, though.  I would argue that if anyplace in Baltimore is a powderkeg, it would be in more integrated neighborhoods where integration hasn't been so peaceful, like perhaps Remmington or the area just north of the NW corner of Patterson Park.  Lots more racial tension in those two areas than about anywhere on the west side.

----------


## invisible

> Just something to think about.  This rioting and looting was organized with social media apps on smart phones?
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...phone-Networks
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/mar...420-story.html
> 
> Police outlined for the first time this month their usage of the stingray, pegging it at more than 4,300 times — a figure experts called a "huge number" compared to a trickle of disclosures in other cities.
> 
> So anyone that used social media as part of this is prety screwed, but at the same time the cops let it happen and apparently just tracked them.
> 
> ...


Seen any accurate total of how many cop cars have been destroyed, or reports of significant attacks against cop shops, city hall, etc?

----------


## AuH20

> It's been blighted a lot longer than that, actually.  Probably the most run down and least maintained neighborhood in the entire city.  That doesn't make it a powderkeg, though.  I would argue that if anyplace in Baltimore is a powderkeg, it would be in more integrated neighborhoods where integration hasn't been so peaceful, like perhaps Remmington or the area just north of the NW corner of Patterson Park.  Lots more racial tension in those two areas than about anywhere on the west side.


My point being that this concentration in Sandtown is relatively self-contained until events like this.

----------


## AuH20

> I don't know much about what's going on in Baltimore. *But I do know that it has nothing to do with sneakers or alcohol.* 
> 
> The mind thinks more clearly when untainted by the State-run media.


It started off as a protest and transformed into that.

----------


## TheCount

> That has always been the worst of the west side neighborhoods.  But how exactly is it a "powderkeg"?


H20 is a self-admitted racist and segregationist.  Anyplace that is primarily nonwhite is a dangerous hub of badness to him.

----------


## mad cow

People holding hostages in a liquor store fled in a car,chopper in pursuit,asking for assistance,Another liquor store being looted elsewhere.

----------


## AuH20

> H20 is a self-admitted racist and segregationist.  Anyplace that is primarily nonwhite is a dangerous hub of badness to him.


Racist? That's news to me. And yes, I don't believe in forced integration by state handlers. I also believe in black communities cutting their umbilical cord from the usual suspects. Get out of the cities. There is only poison and murder there for black folks.

----------


## invisible

> My point being that this concentration in Sandtown is relatively self-contained until events like this.


Not really.  There isn't anything going on there that doesn't occur elsewhere over most of the west side, and large portions of the east side too.  Then you also have to consider places like Cherry Hill, the Tall Trees area in Essex, and the Moravia Rd area.  It isn't exactly self contained by any means, it's widespread.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> How do you think they should stop the violence?


Muskets.

----------


## phill4paul

Did anyone burn a corrupt prostitutor's home to the ground?  Quit rioting in the wrong neighborhoods.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Seen any accurate total of how many cop cars have been destroyed, or reports of significant attacks against cop shops, city hall, etc?


I've seen video of two cop cars totaled and the other thread about a gunman trying to attack a precinct, but otherwise no.

----------


## mad cow

Looting at Footlocker and Ace Hardware.

----------


## tod evans

> Did anyone burn a corrupt prostitutor's home to the ground?  Quit rioting in the wrong neighborhoods.


Who can tweeter/skype these folks?

If they're runnin' off social media they could sure use some steering......

----------


## JK/SEA

what i don't understand is how this all started...

----------


## invisible

> Did anyone burn a corrupt prostitutor's home to the ground?  Quit rioting in the wrong neighborhoods.


They need to go visit o'malley and schmoke's houses.  henson's, too.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Ben Swann has had the best live feeds that I've seen all week. http://rt.com/on-air/rt-america-air/

Well...technically, he's been the only real source of reporting from the ground during what were previously peaceful protests going on. We didn't see the mainstream media come out of the woodwork until these rioters and looters started today. We didn't see mainstream reporting during peaceful protests at all, in fact. And, so, these rioters really are helping the media to discredit those who protested peacefully during the week. The cable news entertainment programs are going to want to focus on the violence and destruction of this group of rioters.

----------


## invisible

> what i don't understand is how this all started...


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ckel-ride-quot

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Looting at Footlocker and Ace Hardware.


There is a Footlocker? - dang, should have gotten out earlier.  Guess no air jordans for me   j/k  

Ace Hardware actually concerns me more than say a gun store getting looted.

----------


## cindy25

at some point these riots will go nationwide, and the governor who handles them best will be VP. (Coolidge, Agnew)

----------


## AuH20

So freaking awesome.

https://twitter.com/SputnikNewsUS/st...20850711207938

----------


## Root

> Did anyone burn a corrupt prostitutor's home to the ground?  Quit rioting in the wrong neighborhoods.


That's what I'm saying.  Burn cop cars, police stations, court houses.  Looting makes no sense.

----------


## juleswin

> Looting at Footlocker and Ace Hardware.


I would loot Ace if I was there. They are going to be doing a $#@! load of home improvement after this. That's if there's still any home left to improve.

----------


## mad cow

Dispatcher just called for _One Adam 12_.  LOL

----------


## amy31416

Thank God I don't live there anymore.

----------


## AuH20

Interesting...




> UPDATE: 4:30 PM: The niece of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. blasted Mayor Rawlings-Blake for inviting violence into Baltimore in a letter obtained by Breitbart News.
> 
>     Your invitation to give space for those who want to destroy is unbelievable. This interpretation of rights to free speech is dangerous Maam.
> 
>     In 1963, my father Rev. AD King, after the firebombing of our home in Birmingham, Alabama, urged hostile protestors to abandon violence and turn to God in prayer instead. Thank God they listened to him, and the even greater voice of his brother, my Uncle MLK, during those turbulent days.
> 
>     Now, you are inviting violence to your city? Who, Maam, will incur the moral and economic costs of picking up the pieces? The innocent taxpayers?
> 
>     We at www.restorethedream2015.com are very concerned. Maam, people are not entitled to pillage and destroy. That is just plain wrong. Our affiliates on the ground in Baltimore are willing to help quell the violent tide. And make no mistake about it; something must be done to save our cities.
> ...

----------


## phill4paul

> That's what I'm saying.  Burn cop cars, police stations, court houses.  Looting makes no sense.


 Opportunists aren't revolutionaries. That's the trouble. Everyone is an opportunist, so few are revolutionaries. Fug'em. I'd shoot them dead if they came to my property seeking opportunism through destruction and theft.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> People holding hostages in a liquor store fled in a car,chopper in pursuit,asking for assistance,Another liquor store being looted elsewhere.


Hostages? That definitely means the drones will be coming.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Just something to think about.  This rioting and looting was organized with social media apps on smart phones?
> 
> So anyone that used social media as part of this is prety screwed, but at the same time the cops let it happen and apparently just tracked them.


The "solution" to this will be shutting down the cell phone networks. They have already used that in SF against "flash" protests.

----------


## ghengis86

> The "solution" to this will be shutting down the cell phone networks. They have already used that in SF against "flash" protests.


It's almost like all these police state tools are in place, ready for a moment like this...

----------


## Root

> Opportunists aren't revolutionaries. That's the trouble. Everyone is an opportunist, so few are revolutionaries. Fug'em. I'd shoot them dead if they came to my property seeking opportunism through destruction and theft.


a friend of mine lives about 30 miles north of Baltimore. He already texted me that he'll be sleeping next to his AR15 tonight.

but you're right. This country needs more revolutionaries.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Wow. They just said that they're enacting 5000 National Guard and 5000 additional police.

----------


## Root

> Wow. They just said that they're enacting 5000 National Guard and 5000 additional police.


Moar Kops just following orders!

----------


## phill4paul

> Wow. They just said that they're enacting 5000 National Guard and 5000 additional police.

----------


## Origanalist

> Wow. They just said that they're enacting 5000 National Guard and 5000 additional police.


Surprise, surprise.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> It's almost like all these police state tools are in place, ready for a moment like this...


They want it so they can move towards Marshall law.  That's why they are killing people to trigger riots.

That's why covert infiltrations here mock an an agreement that unifies around the purpose of free speech as constitutional intent,

----------


## AuH20

These cities are potential death traps in the long run. All the cops in the world aren't going to keep the lid on this pot when it blows. It's going to boil over into the suburbs. And it's the goddamn fed's fault for destroying these people's lives and having them revert back to a primal state.

----------


## Danke

Two words: Predator Drones.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> 


Meh. This is more my style. Heh...





Of course, I don't condone all of this just for the record.

----------


## mad cow

Shots fired,Urban&Federal.

----------


## Danke

> They want it so they can move towards *Marshall* law.  That's why they are killing people to trigger riots.
> 
> That's why covert infiltrations here mock an an agreement that unifies around the purpose of free speech as constitutional intent,


Cue AF.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> It saddens me immensely to see these people have so little regard for Law & Order.


It saddens me immensely to see a forum of a Americans that cannot agree and accept the purpose of free speech as enabling unity adequate to alter or abolish government destructive to unalienable rights .

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

I lived in Cecil County for 6 years (45 min or so from Baltimore), and whenever we'd go to Baltimore, it was mostly understood that the inner harbor and Camden Yards was about as far in as you wanted to go. Baltimore has been near or at the top of homicide rates forever now, and there's a reason why a ton of cop shows used Baltimore. It's just a total $#@! hole of a place. A bunch of my old friends back home (Cecil County is hickville that is like 95% white) are all ready arming up just in case. They've turned legitimate grievance into a means by which they can be marginalized. These people are so stupid.

----------


## phill4paul

> Of course, I don't condone all of this just for the record.


  Nor do I. But, watch out, you might get what you're after...

----------


## AuH20

> I lived in Cecil County for 6 years (45 min or so from Baltimore), and whenever we'd go to Baltimore, it was mostly understood that the inner harbor and Camden Yards was about as far in as you wanted to go. Baltimore has been near or at the top of homicide rates forever now, and there's a reason why a ton of cop shows used Baltimore. It's just a total $#@! hole of a place. A bunch of my old friends back home (Cecil County is hickville that is like 95% white) are all ready arming up just in case. They've turned legitimate grievance into a means by which they can be marginalized. These people are so stupid.


Baltimore is regarded as the heroin capital of the U.S.

----------


## DFF

> These cities are potential death traps in the long run. All the cops in the world aren't going to keep the lid on this pot when it blows. It's going to boil over into the suburbs.


Historically there has been safety in the cities...but in the future, safety may be found only in the countryside. Perhaps even in another country.

----------


## mad cow

Chopper is following a pickup loaded with stuff after leaving a Rite-Aid.

----------


## mad cow

Some 7/11 just had the front window busted out.

----------


## Pericles

> That's the problem.
> 
> We *talk*.
> 
> Others *do*...even if wrong they *do*.


 *To be is to do - Socrates

To do is to be - Sartre

Do Be Do Be Do - Sinatra*  ―     Kurt Vonnegut 

Which explains why we are where we are.

----------


## phill4paul

> Historically there has been safety in the cities...


  You are quite daft. Carry on.

----------


## Slutter McGee

> They want it so they can move towards Marshall law.  That's why they are killing people to trigger riots.


Marshall Law lol. If you want people to take you seriously....its called Martial Law. Just FYI. And yes the elites obviously caused this lol. 

Come on people.

Slutter McGee

----------


## mad cow

3 people inside of Apache liquors.

----------


## DFF

> The things that the Japanese did in Indochina and Philippines would make our skin crawl


Those Japanese during WWII were some right brutal bastards. To this day the Chinese still hate them from all the atrocities they committed.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> what i don't understand is how this all started...


When there is no functional unity, those who are angry settle for dysfunctional unity.

We all pay for it in numerous ways.

----------


## phill4paul

> Marshall Law lol. If you want people to take you seriously....its called Martial Law. Just FYI. And yes the elites obviously caused this lol. 
> 
> Come on people.
> 
> Slutter McGee


  Spelling errors aside..do you deny that the "elites" have created this situation? If not you are willfully naive and a part of the problem.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I lived in Cecil County for 6 years (45 min or so from Baltimore), and whenever we'd go to Baltimore, it was mostly understood that the inner harbor and Camden Yards was about as far in as you wanted to go. Baltimore has been near or at the top of homicide rates forever now, and there's a reason why a ton of cop shows used Baltimore. It's just a total $#@! hole of a place. A bunch of my old friends back home (Cecil County is hickville that is like 95% white) are all ready arming up just in case. They've turned legitimate grievance into a means by which they can be marginalized. These people are so stupid.


Agree, I rarely go into Baltimore and I know a number of professionals that refuse to step foot in the city also.

The senior retirement facility is definitely being called arson.  I bet some developers are behind it.  The churches bus was also burned, some row houses and the church was buying up vacant properties for low cost housing.  Some vermin are afoot!

-t

----------


## DFF

Things are really getting out of hand....perhaps a Ben Bernanke style helicopter drop of welfare checks is in order...this would probably be a lot less costly than a cat 5 riot which is looking more and more likely by the minute.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

We need to unite and collectively burn down PDs, court houses, DMVs, etc...



note to gov monitor: LOL JK note serious

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Ben Swann has had the best live feeds that I've seen all week. http://rt.com/on-air/rt-america-air/
> 
> Well...technically, he's been the only real source of reporting from the ground during what were previously peaceful protests going on. We didn't see the mainstream media come out of the woodwork until these rioters and looters started today. We didn't see mainstream reporting during peaceful protests at all, in fact. And, so, these rioters really are helping the media to discredit those who protested peacefully during the week. The cable news entertainment programs are going to want to focus on the violence and destruction of this group of rioters.


It's a setup to justify escalation to military levels of crowd supression.

Posters here that are spectators that also do not work for unity possible to conduct a lawful peaceful revolution are the passive side of the same problem we see in the streets of Baltimore.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution

----------


## mad cow

Family Dollar getting looted.

----------


## phill4paul

> Agree, I rarely go into Baltimore and I know a number of professionals that refuse to step foot in the city also.
> 
> The senior retirement facility is definitely being called arson.  I bet some developers are behind it.  The churches bus was also burned, some row houses and the church was buying up vacant properties for low cost housing.  Some vermin are afoot!
> 
> -t


  My ex is from "MultiBore." I courted. Always came armed. Always conducted myself as a sovereign. Never had trouble. The city was loopy. As all cities are.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> Family Dollar getting looted.


They deserved it for raising prices....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> These cities are potential death traps in the long run. All the cops in the world aren't going to keep the lid on this pot when it blows. It's going to boil over into the suburbs. And it's the goddamn fed's fault for destroying these people's lives and having them revert back to a primal state.


And people in the city tend to be dependent on the Police for protection. People will take it into their own hands in the suburbs. In the country they are pretty much self sufficient.

----------


## mad cow

Full engulf fire on Monument,starting to roll,surrounded by other buildings.

----------


## HVACTech

> Cue AF.


nice call.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

They should have called in the national guard hours ago and cleared the streets.

I have _zero_ sympathy for a rioting mob.

Bullets are cheaper than food stamps.

----------


## Pericles

> at some point these riots will go nationwide, and the governor who handles them best will be VP. (Coolidge, Agnew)


Automatic weapons tend to put a stop to $#@! real quick.

----------


## mad cow

Chopper was directing cop cars to a mob.Dispatch asked did they get them?Chopper says yeah,one out of fifty.

----------


## AuH20

Since America is allegedly exceptional, I'm still waiting for an exceptional riot. Don't disappoint me, people of Baltimore. I want to see bridges felled...

----------


## Schifference

Why must a pedestrian "back up"?

----------


## Root

Reports of a lion from the city zoo on the loose.

----------


## Schifference

If you lived in Baltimore would you comply with the curfew?

----------


## phill4paul

> Since America is allegedly exceptional, I'm still waiting for an exceptional riot. Don't disappoint me, people of Baltimore. I want to see bridges felled...


  I'd like to see something truly exceptional...property damage to government offices or officials as opposed to citizen business owners. Both of us are in for disappointment.

----------


## phill4paul

> If you lived in Baltimore would you comply with the curfew?


  No.

----------


## Schifference

All the property damage should be insured.

----------


## Schifference

Would You "move back"?

----------


## AuH20

> All the property damage should be insured.


Not necessarily. A fair share of the damage that occurred in Ferguson fell outside the general policy parameters.

----------


## phill4paul

> Why must a pedestrian "back up"?


   Because a pedestrian doesn't arm themselves, get together with like minded individuals, and walk their own way.

----------


## Pericles

> I'd like to see something truly exceptional...property damage to government offices or officials as opposed to citizen business owners. Both of us are in for disappointment.


What is in a government office worth stealing?

----------


## mad cow

> Reports of a lion from the city zoo on the loose.


According to dispatch,That was a picture from 2 years ago,a hoax.

Corky's Liquor store being looted.

----------


## Schifference

The world is a much better place since Obama became president. Hope & change. Racial tensions diminished.

----------


## DFF

This is more than just a riot. It's integration falling to pieces in real-time. 

Before it's all over, just to stop the violence, the government may be _forced_ to step in and essentially reimplement segregation. 

Just like Yugoslavia, the US could wind up balkanized.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> What is in a government office worth stealing?


a job

----------


## Schifference

Obama should get a nobel prize

----------


## AuH20

> The world is a much better place since Obama became president. Hope & change. Racial tensions diminished.


The racial tension and plight has always been percolating under the surface in these lost communities for decades, but certain powers have recently called them forth of late.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law



----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> If you lived in Baltimore would you comply with the curfew?


With the city on lockdown and a cop on just about every corner and the following ground rules:
On your way to work - walk
On your way back from work - walk
Medical emergency - can I offer you an escort to the ER?
else
JAIL!

Hell, yeah, comply! - then plan a spontaneous camping trip first thing in the morning...

But I don't live in Baltimore city and avoid the place.

Looks like they hit Fells points and several bars are down for the count.  The college kids are going to be PISSED!

-t

----------


## AuH20

Did anyone see the footage of the car spinning out of control on a city block and slamming into a stray washing machine out in the middle of the street? It's pretty funny.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> The recent riots in Boston and Baltimore *arose from grievances against the state*



You are one of this forum's extreme progressives trying to go undetected here.  Instead of being on this site trying to thwart Rand's campaign, why don't you work with all the black people you so seemingly cherish?  Yes, people have grievances against the state, but the answer for progressives like you is--yes, more state!  

You like to pretend this is all about race.  You want to appease your own selfish ego while having more government.  YOU are part of the problem. 






> H20 is a self-admitted racist and segregationist.


See my post above.  Your technique here is this kind of shilling.  

You progressives like to pretend you're not prejudiced.  You talk a good game, but go home to your white neighborhoods.  At least I know where I stand with the KKK.  Your game is phony all the way around.

----------


## phill4paul

> What is in a government office worth stealing?


  Nothing worth stealing. You are correct. Nothing for opportunists. For revolutionaries there is a property seizure. Now that would be something to get exited about.

----------


## TheTexan

Do they have a permit for these riots?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Do they have a permit for these riots?





> It's all about taking action and not being lazy. So you do the work, whether it's fitness or whatever. It's about getting up, motivating yourself and just doing it.


- Kim Kardashian

----------


## torchbearer

Concerning the cause of rising tensions between law enforcement and the people:
"No society can exist unless the laws are respected to a certain
degree, but the safest way to make them respected is
to make them respectable.
When law and morality are in contradiction to each other, the citizen finds himself in the cruel alternative of either losing his moral sense, or of
losing his respect for the law—two evils of equal magnitude,
between which it would be difficult to choose."
-Bastiat, The Law
- I come across two kinds of people in our society of immoral laws, those who have lost all moral sense by holding allegiance to immoral laws, or those who become agorist in an attempt to keep morality in an empire of immoral laws.
as the distance between morality and enforced law becomes greater, the more friction will be seen between the people and those who enforce immoral laws.

----------


## AuH20

This is what I call Riot Control. LOL

----------


## r3volution 3.0

The people doing this are not a real threat to law and order.

They're a bunch of $#@!s with sticks and stones; maybe 1 in 50 has a .32 caliber Midnight Special. 

The problem is that the authorities refuse to deal with them. They could be cleared out in 30 minutes if the mayor weren't a poof.

"Baltimore Mayor Stephanie Rawlings-Blake said her city government “gave those who wished to destroy space to do that..."

WTF?!

The technical term for this is _anarcho-tyranny_ - "tyranny" for all the usual reasons that government is $#@!ing us, "anarcho" because they simultaneously fail to perform their one legitimate function (protection of life and property). 

FUBAR

----------


## phill4paul

> Concerning the cause of rising tensions between law enforcement and the people:
> "No society can exist unless the laws are respected to a certain
> degree, but the safest way to make them respected is
> to make them respectable.
> When law and morality are in contradiction to each other, the citizen finds himself in the cruel alternative of either losing his moral sense, or of
> losing his respect for the law—two evils of equal magnitude,
> between which it would be difficult to choose."
> -Bastiat, The Law
> - I come across two kinds of people in our society of immoral laws, those who have lost all moral sense by holding allegiance to immoral laws, or those who become agorist in an attempt to keep morality in an empire of immoral laws.
> as the distance between morality and enforced law becomes greater, the more friction will be seen between the people and those who enforce immoral laws.


 "the subject will exclaim, *'it is immaterial to me whether I behave well or ill, for virtue itself is no security.'*" - John Adams

----------


## presence

> This is what I call Riot Control. LOL


wtf is that? source?

----------


## Danke

> Do they have a permit for these riots?


From the lack of police crackdown and the mayor's words and actions, I would believe they do.

----------


## AuH20

> wtf is that? source?


I think a mother came home, found her son partaking in the 'activities' (notice his clothing?) and proceeded to whoop his ass. WMAR is the local ABC affiliate in Baltimore.

https://twitter.com/wsoctv/status/59...418561/photo/1

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Spelling errors aside..do you deny that the "elites" have created this situation? If not you are willfully naive and a part of the problem.


Yea, really, spelling at a time like this, gotta wonder how lame an agent can be.

The elites have been manipulating the populations and economy towards this for 25 years.
Notice partisan politics is silent.  They want martial law too.  Divide the people into the elite and the slave classes.

----------


## phill4paul

> The people doing this are not a real threat to law and order.
> 
> They're a bunch of $#@!s with sticks and stones; maybe 1 in 50 has a .32 caliber Midnight Special. 
> 
> The problem is that the authorities refuse to deal with them. They could be cleared out in 30 minutes if the mayor weren't a poof.
> 
> "Baltimore Mayor Stephanie Rawlings-Blake said her city government “gave those who wished to destroy space to do that..."
> 
> WTF?!
> ...


 The people allowing it, us, are the real threat. The problem is we resort to an appeal to authority. There is nothing stopping businesses from creating their own protection agency. Excepting the government.

----------


## mad cow

> Do they have a permit for these riots?


Yep.According to the Mayor :



> It's a very delicate balancing act because while we try to make sure that they were protected from the cars, and the other things that were going on, *we also gave those who wish to destroy, space to do that as well.*

----------


## Schifference

The situation is f**cked up! 

Without government or degenerates being governed what would happen to these cities?

OK pack up and leave. All government and all police. What happens to the community? 

It goes to $#@! and of course is the white man's fault!

----------


## AuH20

> Reports of a lion from the city zoo on the loose.

----------


## phill4paul

> Yea, really, spelling at a time like this, gotta wonder how lame an agent can be.
> 
> The elites have been manipulating the populations and economy towards this for 25 years.
> Notice partisan politics is silent.  They want martial law too.  Divide the people into the elite and the slave classes.


  I'm an insincere American, and a confirmed cog-infiltraitor, so please don't include me in your rants between myself and other members.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Family Dollar getting looted.


That place looks looted any time I've ever been in there.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## AuH20

> The situation is f**cked up! 
> 
> Without government or degenerates being governed what would happen to these cities?
> 
> OK pack up and leave. All government and all police. What happens to the community? 
> 
> *It goes to $#@! and of course is the white man's fault!*


It is the white man's fault for footing the bill for this $#@! all these years. Everybody just kept their mouth shut and paid their extortion fees. I'm tired of paying for the police as well as these lost boys.

----------


## presence

5000 National Guard headed to Baltimore?





> The New York Times - _BALTIMORE_  Gov. Larry Hogan activated the _National Guard_ on Monday and the city of _Baltimore_ announced a curfew for all residents

----------


## Schifference

Is that fog horn noise going off every 20 seconds or so supposed to discourage the protestors?

----------


## Schifference

Maybe Neil Young will be writing a new song.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> The people allowing it, us, are the real threat. The problem is we resort to an appeal to authority. There is nothing stopping businesses from creating their own protection agency. Excepting the government.




...not going to debate anarchy v. minarchy with you right now.

----------


## CPUd

> 5000 National Guard headed to Baltimore?


Yes, the Governor declared a state of emergency.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Maybe Neil Young will be writing a new song.


I think he owes someone an apology...

----------


## Schifference

> Yes, the Governor declared a state of emergency.


Maybe he should have declared a "natural disaster"!

----------


## phill4paul

> The situation is f**cked up! 
> 
> Without government or degenerates being governed what would happen to these cities?
> 
> OK pack up and leave. All government and all police. What happens to the community? 
> 
> It goes to $#@! and of course is the white man's fault!


   Coulda stopped at government. Degenerates applies equally well to that function. 




> What happens to the community?


  Dunno. But it would be interesting to see. 

  Get over your white guilt. I don't give the notion power therefore it has no power.

----------


## AuH20

Little known fact. Most of the Mercedes Benzs that are imported into this country are routed through the port of Baltimore.

----------


## Schifference

> I think he owes someone an apology...


"Ohio"

Tin soldiers and Nixon coming,
We're finally on our own.
This summer I hear the drumming,
Four dead in Ohio.

Gotta get down to it
Soldiers are cutting us down
Should have been done long ago.
What if you knew her
And found her dead on the ground
How can you run when you know?

Gotta get down to it
Soldiers are cutting us down
Should have been done long ago.
What if you knew her
And found her dead on the ground
How can you run when you know?

Tin soldiers and Nixon coming,
We're finally on our own.
This summer I hear the drumming,
Four dead in Ohio.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Aside from the mass teen flash mob looting earlier, it's sad that it probably only takes a few (20-40?) looters/arsonists to create this mess. The rest of the crowds are pretty much bystanders, but provide cover. Those few can just go from place to place causing trouble. It's even conceivable that a single arsonist is lighting the majority of the structure fires. Another opportunist.

----------


## phill4paul

> ...not going to debate anarchy v. minarchy with you right now.


  I wasn't aware I was debating anarchy vs. minarchy, but o.k.

----------


## CPUd

This thread is getting a bit Diane Sawyerish

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> One problem, bullets for them increases the justification for bullets for you and others.  A lawful
> Peaceful revolution can educate and restore functionality WITHOUT inviting unbridled tyranny.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution


That's sweet, but nothing occurring in Baltimore tonight has an even accidental affinity with any kind of movement toward liberty. 

I guess, as thoughtful libertarians, we all fall into two camps:

(a) Those who would have encouraged Tsar Nicholas to shoot the Bolsheviks in the street.

And, (b) those who would've worried about their civil liberties. 

...I am unapologetically in the former camp.

----------


## wizardwatson

> 


Hehe.

I can't help but think of Mitch's line from Paranorman:

Neil: [to the mob, about Norman] All night long he's been trying to save you guys.
Mitch: Yeah, but all you want to do is burn and murder stuff, burn and murder stuff, just burning and murdering.

I tried to find a clip but no dice.  It's probably his funniest line (voiced by Casey Affleck)

----------


## HVACTech

> Little known fact. Most of the Mercedes Benzs that are imported into this country are routed through the port of Baltimore.


those durn Hessian's are at it again?  

curses!

----------


## UWDude

And, as I predicted in the quiet Baltimore thread, the four days of peaceful protest get no coverage.  
But the days of violent protest do.

That is why protests must be violent.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I wasn't aware I was debating anarchy vs. minarchy, but o.k.


Well, you proposed private protection agencies as a solution to the problem of the incompetence of the government of Baltimore, so...

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> And, as I predicted in the quiet Baltimore thread, the four days of peaceful protest get no coverage.  
> But the days of violent protest do.
> 
> That is why protests must be violent.


Yep, the elite and government are coordinated with media to justify military escalation and not lawful and peaceful revolution.  Philforpaul is helping them.

----------


## UWDude

Still no word on MURDER charges for the six officers who killed the man by thrashing them in the back of the van, which by the way is not uncommon practice in Baltimore.

Still no word on ANY charges at all.

But I bet you....

NOW there will be something.

----------


## phill4paul

> For pfp that is cheering on a mob to destroy property so mass murder might be justified.  Then his masters get to escalate police action to military action.
> Agents work that agenda hard in times like this.  They try to make each other's behaviors look normal.


  Yeah. You are a candidate for "Operation Rep Burn." Congratulations.

----------


## HVACTech

> I wasn't aware I was debating anarchy vs. minarchy, but o.k.


most Ancaps consider the "Constitution" a necessary evil.

unless, of course, you are not an ancap.

----------


## UWDude

Still no word on MURDER charges for the six officers who killed the man by thrashing them in the back of the van, which by the way is not uncommon practice in Baltimore.

Still no word on ANY charges at all.

But I bet you....

NOW there will be something.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> And, as I predicted in the quiet Baltimore thread, the four days of peaceful protest get no coverage.  
> But the days of violent protest do.
> 
> That is why protests must be violent.


Actually, Ben Swann has been covering those peaceful protests from the ground all week as well as studio reporting there at RT. Other than that, you're correct. The cable news entertainment platforms didn't cover any of the peaceful protests or discuss the case at all. Of course, as soon as the rioters and looters showed up, the cable news entertainment platforms came out of the woodwork and put a camera in front of all of that. And, unfortunately, that discredits all of the peaceful efforts to protest the matter earlier in the week. These looters and rioters will define the protest to police killings if the mainstream gets to use these rioters to narrate the terms of controversy. 

I don't even watch the news entertainment platforms anymore. In fact, the only time I see them is when I log in here. Which is kind of scwewy, really, now that I think about it. I don't know what to think about how that phenomenon has evolved as of late.

Actually, Ben brings up your point here (specifically a the 2:20 mark), UWDude, with regard to previous peaceful protests that went unreported and acknowledged by the news entertainment platforms, yet, once the rioting started those platforms were front and center.

----------


## phill4paul

> Well, you proposed private protection agencies as a solution to the problem of the incompetence of the government of Baltimore, so...


  Fair enough, I guess. I don't look at it as anarchy or minarchy. Seems like common sense to me. I guess there is not a political label for that as it is subjective.

----------


## UWDude

> Yep, the elite and government are coordinated with media to justify military escalation and not lawful and peaceful revolution.  Philforpaul is helping them.


Does it even matter anymore?

The police state will go ahead, with or without riots.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> And, as I predicted in the quiet Baltimore thread, the four days of peaceful protest get no coverage.  
> But the days of violent protest do.
> 
> That is why *protests* must be violent.


You think the events of this evening were "protests"?

What were they protesting, a shortage of burning cars?

----------


## UWDude

> Actually, Ben Swann has been covering those peaceful protests from the ground all week as well as studio reporting there at RT. Other than that, you're correct. The cable news entertainment platforms didn't cover any of the peaceful protests or discuss the case at all. Of course, as soon as the rioters and looters showed up, the cable news entertainment platforms came out of the woodwork and put a camera in front of all of that. And, unfortunately, that discredits all of the peaceful efforts to protest the matter earlier in the week. These looters and rioters will define the protest to police killings if the mainstream gets to use these rioters to narrate the terms of controversy. 
> 
> I don't even watch the news entertainment platforms anymore. In fact, the only time I see them is when I log in here. Which is kind of scwewy, really, and now that I think about it. I don't know.


You can't discredit the peaceful protesters when they were given no credit in the first place.

----------


## UWDude

> You think the events of this evening were "protests"?
> 
> What were they protesting, a shortage of burning cars?


They were protesting lack of coverage of the case, in a sense.

I know it makes no sense to you, but the only way black people ever get heard is if they burn $#@! down.

----------


## AuH20

> Actually, Ben Swann has been covering those peaceful protests from the ground all week as well as studio reporting there at RT. Other than that, you're correct. The cable news entertainment platforms didn't cover any of the peaceful protests or discuss the case at all. Of course, as soon as the rioters and looters showed up, the cable news entertainment platforms came out of the woodwork and put a camera in front of all of that. And, unfortunately, that discredits all of the peaceful efforts to protest the matter earlier in the week. These looters and rioters will define the protest to police killings if the mainstream gets to use these rioters to narrate the terms of controversy. 
> 
> I don't even watch the news entertainment platforms anymore. In fact, the only time I see them is when I log in here. Which is kind of scwewy, really, and now that I think about it. I don't know.


It's hard to miss burning buildings and individuals cutting the fire hoses of firemen. Just sayin.

----------


## phill4paul

> Still no word on MURDER charges for the six officers who killed the man by thrashing them in the back of the van, which by the way is not uncommon practice in Baltimore.
> 
> Still no word on ANY charges at all.
> 
> But I bet you....
> 
> *NOW there will be something.*


  Damn straight. The driver will get a reprimand and possibly desk duty for a month or two. He might have to resign and get a job in another department elsewhere. Every city resident will pull a dollar out of their pocket. Justice.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> They were protesting lack of coverage of the case, in a sense.
> 
> I know it makes no sense to you, but the only way black people ever get heard is if they burn $#@! down.


And you think this is a good thing, productive in some way?

----------


## wizardwatson

> Actually, Ben Swann has been covering those peaceful protests from the ground all week as well as studio reporting there at RT. Other than that, you're correct. The cable news entertainment platforms didn't cover any of the peaceful protests or discuss the case at all. Of course, as soon as the rioters and looters showed up, the cable news entertainment platforms came out of the woodwork and put a camera in front of all of that. And, unfortunately, that discredits all of the peaceful efforts to protest the matter earlier in the week. These looters and rioters will define the protest to police killings if the mainstream gets to use these rioters to narrate the terms of controversy. 
> 
> I don't even watch the news entertainment platforms anymore. In fact, the only time I see them is when I log in here. Which is kind of scwewy, really, and now that I think about it. I don't know.
> 
> Actually, Ben brings up your point here, UWDude, with regard to previous peaceful protests that went unreported and acknowledged by the news entertainment platforms, yet, once the rioting started those platforms were front and center.


In MSM's defense we do have volcanos and earthquakes in the news.  And rioting is becoming pretty standard.  5 years from now rioters might need suitcase nukes to get the MSM's attention.

Too many squeaky wheels these days, need to squeak louder.

----------


## AuH20

> Still no word on MURDER charges for the six officers who killed the man by thrashing them in the back of the van, which by the way is not uncommon practice in Baltimore.
> 
> Still no word on ANY charges at all.
> 
> But I bet you....
> 
> NOW there will be something.


The union will protect them. Despite all that, this orgy of destruction is not warranted. It would be a different story if it was homes of those 6 cops.

----------


## UWDude

> It's hard to miss burning buildings and individuals cutting the fire hoses of firemen. Just sayin.


It's hard to miss thousands of people marching down the streets peacefully protesting.  But the media somehow did... again... like it always does.

This pattern has become so old it is cliche.

-Cop kills black man
-Black clergy denounce and announce protest
-Protest begins next day
-Peaceful protest continues for 2 or 3 days (four days is actually a bit above the norm)
-media makes no mention
-protest gets violent, (sometimes, it is cops shooting tear gas and beating up protesters, to which the media headlines "protests turn violent")
-People loot and burn
-government officials and the victims family call for calm
-the riot subsides
-People talk about dialogue
-NOTHING EVER CHANGES

----------


## TheTexan

> And you think this is a good thing, productive in some way?


Its idiotic and childish.  The mature response here is to write many strongly worded letters to the police chief, mayor, representatives, and the news media.

And if you still have energy afterwards that you need to burn off, wave some signs to voice your discontent.

----------


## UWDude

> It's hard to miss burning buildings and individuals cutting the fire hoses of firemen. Just sayin.


It's hard to miss thousands of people marching down the streets peacefully protesting.  But the media somehow did... again... like it always does.

This pattern has become so old it is cliche.

-Cop kills black man
-Black clergy denounce and announce protest
-Protest begins next day
-Peaceful protest continues for 2 or 3 days (four days is actually a bit above the norm)
-media makes no mention
-protest gets violent, (sometimes, it is cops shooting tear gas and beating up protesters, to which the media headlines "protests turn violent")
-People loot and burn
-government officials and the victims family call for calm
-the riot subsides
-People talk about dialogue
-NOTHING EVER CHANGES

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Is that fog horn noise going off every 20 seconds or so supposed to discourage the protestors?


Fog horn noise?  First mention.

What I have noticed, being a night owl, are these damn EBN (Emergency Broadcast Network), generally between 3:30 and 4:30am that totally $#@! on any movie you might be watching and maybe an old one I was recording.  They started being "monthly", but are now "weekly", but are actually daily.  These "regularly scheduled tests" happen 2-3 times a night, though sometimes up to 15 times a morning.

Now with the city experiencing wide spread rioting, much of it on fire, massive looting and robberies, a declared state of emergency NG troops deployed and thousands of cops deployed from neighboring jurisdictions, massive school and commercial cancellations  - guess what I haven't heard a peep from?  YEPPERS!  Not a peep from the Emergency Broadcast Network! 

*NOT A SINGLE ONE!*

Put a fork in it! - It's WORTHLESS!

-t

----------


## UWDude

> And you think this is a good thing, productive in some way?


Does it matter if it is productive or not?

Does peaceful protest ever help?
Does looting ever help?
Does anything ever help?


Then $#@!, might as well let out some rage, and get some loot.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Does it even matter anymore?
> 
> The police state will go ahead, with or without riots.


Nihilism does not help.  As long as you and are basically free, we can act to unify others with the same status and take proper political action.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution

----------


## mad cow

> And you think this is a good thing, productive in some way?


The Keynesians sure think so.Just think of all the new cars and Liquor Stores that are going to be built now.

----------


## wizardwatson

> It's hard to miss thousands of people marching down the streets peacefully protesting.  But the media somehow did... again... like it always does.
> 
> This pattern has become so old it is cliche.
> 
> -Cop kills black man
> -Black clergy denounce and announce protest
> -Protest begins next day
> -Peaceful protest continues for 2 or 3 days (four days is actually a bit above the norm)
> -media makes no mention
> ...


Which is why terrorism exists.  To get attention.  

So something does change.  The label of the oppressed.

----------


## UWDude

> In MSM's defense we do have volcanos and earthquakes in the news.  And rioting is becoming pretty standard.  5 years from now rioters might need suitcase nukes to get the MSM's attention.
> 
> Too many squeaky wheels these days, need to squeak louder.


Uh, no.  You missed the point.  They always cover riots.  They never cover peaceful protest.

----------


## AuH20

> The Keynesians sure think so.Just think of all the new cars and Liquor Stores that are going to be built now.


Nothing should be rebuilt. Leave it as is.

----------


## TheTexan

> Nihilism does not help.  *As long as you and are basically free,* we can act to unify others with the same status and take proper political action.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution


Not only are we still basically free, we are still basically the free-est country in the universe, cus this is America

----------


## RickyJ

> They were protesting lack of coverage of the case, in a sense.
> 
> I know it makes no sense to you, but *the only way black people ever get heard is if they burn $#@! down.*


That's not true. They will get heard loud and clear if they targeted the 6 cops that actually beat the man to death. The cops will hear them very well. The media is irrelevant here, if the cops know they will be targeted for wrong doing they will think twice before doing something like that again and all the biased media coverage won't change that. Bullies only listen when their interests are at stake.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Uh, no.  You missed the point.  They always cover riots.  They never cover peaceful protest.


Yeah, I caught that after I posted it.

----------


## mad cow

Silent alarm going off at the Waverley Tavern.

----------


## TheTexan

> That's not true. They will get heard loud and clear if they targeted the 6 cops that actually beat the man to death. The cops will hear them very well. The media is irrelevant here, if the cops know they will be targeted for wrong doing they will think twice before doing something like that again and all the biased media coverage won't change that. Bullies only listen when their interests are at stake.



like Dorner who was a cop hating psycopath who was psychotic and clearly out of his mind, if I recall correctly from the news coverage.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Does it matter if it is productive or not?


In evaluating it? Uh, yes. 




> Does peaceful protest ever help?


Sometimes




> Does looting ever help?


Very rarely




> Does anything ever help?


Yes, obviously. You lack knowledge of history, I believe. 




> Then $#@!, might as well let out some rage, and get some loot.


Well, I'm rooting for the Chinamen on the rooftop. Good luck.

----------


## Mach

> They've turned legitimate grievance into a means by which they can be marginalized.


Great description.... although I think that they will be way lower than just marginalized before this is all over.

----------


## RickyJ

> like Dorner who was a cop hating psycopath who was psychotic and clearly out of his mind, if I recall correctly from the news coverage.


He acted alone, a crowd going after the 6 officers would not be acting alone. A one man army can be painted as a nut, it is much harder to do that when it is thousands attacking.

----------


## AuH20

If they rebuild these structures, the people there are idiots. Cut off all funding to this area. Leave the ashes and broken down structures as a stark reminder. When these fools have to take a cab across town to go get something to eat, let them be reminded.

----------


## wizardwatson

I think it's time for a timely and tasty jam.....

BITCHEZ!!!




...ain't nothing changed but the date.



Lyrics
(I don't know if you can, but can you get an order for Ons, that's O-N-S,
Junior Market, the address is 1934 East Anaheim, all the windows are
busted out, and it's like a free for all here,
and uh, the owner should maybe come down here and see if he can secure his business,
if he wants to)

April 26th, 1992
There was a riot on streets
Tell me where were you?
You were sittin' home watchin' your TV
While I was participating in some anarchy
First spot we hit it was my liquor store
I finally got all that alcohol I can't afford
With red lights flashin', time to retire
And then we turned that liquor store into a structure fire
Next stop we hit, it was the music shop,
It only took one brick to make the window drop
Finally we got our own P.A.
Where do you think I got this guitar that you're hearing today?

When we returned to the pad to unload everything
It dawned on me that I need new home furnishings
So once again we filled the van until it was full
Since that day my livin' room's been much more comfortable
'Cause everybody in the hood has had it up to here
It's getting harder, and harder, and harder each and every year
Some kids went in a store with their mother
I saw her when she came out she was gettin' some Pampers
They said it was for the black man
They said it was for the Mexican
And not for the white man
But if you look at the streets, it wasn't about Rodney King
In this $#@!ed-up situation and these $#@!ed-up police
It's about comin' up and stayin' on top
And screamin' 1-8-7 on a mother $#@!in' cop
It's not in the paper, it's on the wall
National guard
Smoke from all around

(Units, units be advised of an attempted 211 to arrest now at 938 Temple, 9-3-8 Temple,
thirty subjects with bats trying to get inside the CP's house...he thinks out there trying to kill him)

'Cause as long as I'm alive, I'ma live illegal

Let it burn
Wanna let it burn, wanna let it burn
Wanna wanna let it burn
(I feel insanity)
Riots on the streets of Miami
Whoa, riots on the streets of Chicago
On the streets of Long Beach
In San Francisco
Riots on the streets of Kansas City
Tuskaloosa, Alabama
Cleveland, Ohio
Fountain Valley, Paramount, Victorville
Eugene, Oregon
Eureka, California
Hesperia
Santa Barbara
Winnemucca, Nevada
Phoenix, Arizona
San Diego
Lakeland, Florida
$#@!in' 29 Palms

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> The Keynesians sure think so.Just think of all the new cars and Liquor Stores that are going to be built now.


Indeed. The Krugster must be ecstatic. 

#brokenwindows!

----------


## HVACTech

> The Keynesians sure think so.Just think of all the new cars and Liquor Stores that are going to be built now.


somebody broke a window?

----------


## RickyJ

> If they rebuild these structures, the people there are idiots. Cut off all funding to this area. Leave the ashes and broken down structures as a stark reminder. When these fools have to take a cab across town to go get something to eat, let them be reminded. Cut


How about they just arrest those responsible and don't punish the entire community because of some arsonists and looters.

----------


## TheTexan

> He acted alone, a crowd going after the 6 officers would not be acting alone. A one man army can be painted as a nut, it is much harder to do that when it is thousands attacking.


I dont think you understand psychology of crowds, good sir, they are disinclined to coordinate in the slightest, unless perchance you'd like them to all slow down to observe a car wreck

----------


## mad cow

> If they rebuild these structures, the people there are idiots. Cut off all funding to this area. Leave the ashes and broken down structures as a stark reminder. When these fools have to take a cab across town to go get something to eat, let them be reminded.


I bet Baltimore residential real estate prices fall 10% overnight,commercial,20%.

----------


## UWDude

Lots of tut-tutting from the city officials and governors.  Phrases like "Today’s looting and acts of violence in Baltimore will not be tolerated,"  But hte governor never said these Baltimore Cop "joy rides" that they took Freddie Gray on "will not be tolerated".

----------


## Schifference

Maybe the country should be divided. People should move to the location that best suits them. No Federal government domain over those territories. Naturally ethnic groups will want to live next to their kind. Let all jurisdictions rule themselves.

----------


## Schifference

OOPs of course that cannot ever work because we cannot leave alone a country thousands of miles away alone!

----------


## phill4paul

> Maybe the country should be divided. People should move to the location that best suits them. No Federal government domain over those territories. Naturally ethnic groups will want to live next to their kind. Let all jurisdictions rule themselves.


  What if I like the fishing in YOUR are and decide to retire there?

----------


## UWDude

> Sometimes


Do you consider marching down streets, and blocking traffic, a peaceful protest, and legitimate right?

----------


## Schifference

> What if I like the fishing in YOUR are and decide to retire there?


Sorry you lost me. Please explain.

----------


## UWDude

> Maybe the country should be divided. People should move to the location that best suits them. No Federal government domain over those territories. Naturally ethnic groups will want to live next to their kind. Let all jurisdictions rule themselves.


Now yer just talking like a white nationalist / Nation of Islam member.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Do you consider marching down streets, and blocking traffic, a peaceful protest, and legitimate right?


No

----------


## phill4paul

> I bet Baltimore residential real estate prices fall 10% overnight,commercial,20%.


  Not in the areas that mean something. It's a suburb of D.C. To some.

----------


## TheTexan

> What if I like the fishing in YOUR are and decide to retire there?


I would peacefully tell you that you are trespassing on my property and peacefully tell you that I plan to do nothing about it, besides peacefully requesting that you leave.

----------


## Mach

> 


Same way in Ferguson, word was spread at a bar there... anyone comes around here messing around and they will be shot..... that bar had no problems or anyone even walking near it after hours. 

Shotguns do wonders.

----------


## phill4paul

> Sorry you lost me. Please explain.


  You said...




> Maybe the country should be divided. People should move to the location that best suits them. No Federal government domain over those territories. Naturally ethnic groups will want to live next to their kind. Let all jurisdictions rule themselves.


  I postulated that if I were not of the ethnic group that lived in a certain area that, perhaps, you think I should be excluded from living there. Is this your belief?

----------


## Schifference

> You said...
> 
> 
> 
>   I postulated that if I were not of the ethnic group that lived in a certain area that, perhaps, you think I should be excluded from living there. Is this your belief?



No that would be f**ked up!

----------


## phill4paul

> I would peacefully tell you that you are trespassing on my property and peacefully tell you that I plan to do nothing about it, besides peacefully requesting that you leave.


  Damn, it's really hard to argue with someone that is so peaceful. That would make me look like an ass. Damnit. You win. Friggen peaceniks.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> That's not true. They will get heard loud and clear if they targeted the 6 cops that actually beat the man to death. The cops will hear them very well. The media is irrelevant here, if the cops know they will be targeted for wrong doing they will think twice before doing something like that again and all the biased media coverage won't change that. Bullies only listen when their interests are at stake.


You post as if the people and LE were equals in this conflict.  They are not.

LE is imorally unified in hypocritical tyrannical unconstitutional conspiracy.  The people are not unified at all.  Not even enough to find out who those 6 are.

If sincere Americans at this forum did not allow the covert manipulating agents to lead them into confusion with sensation after conditioning them into frivolous discussion adhering to the meaningless nonsense agents promote, then sincere Americans here could provide example for functional unity.

That unity on the ground in Baltimore could convert to powerful community that consolidates economic power into legal capacity for justice.  Notice the crips and bloods are united now because of the disunity around them causing a descent into chaos.

They exhibit more unity and common sense than the sincere Americans posting here IF functional  action is a goal.

I've been proposing functional action here for over a year, no takers.

Here is the latest installment.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution

----------


## phill4paul

> No that would be f**ked up!


  Thank goodness. Truthfully, I wouldn't move to an area that had racial animus towards me unless I had no other option. That happened long ago. I endured a month of property damage but things worked out in the end. In fact, wonderfully. Never know what kinda friendships can be forged on an anvil.

----------


## Schifference

> Thank goodness. Truthfully, I wouldn't move to an area that had racial animus towards me unless I had no other option. That happened long ago. I endured a month of property damage but things worked out in the end. In fact, wonderfully. Never know what kinda friendships can be forged on an anvil.


It can happen naturally. Take terrible cities where the good folk have moved out. Leave them to their own demise.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Not only are we still basically free, we are still basically the free-est country in the universe, cus this is America


ROTFLMAO!!!!

Talk to a foreign national sometime.  We are a JOKE!

-t

----------


## phill4paul

> It can happen naturally. Take terrible cities where the good folk have moved out. Leave them to their own demise.


  I suppose. In the early '90's I went to the Art Institute of Atlanta on a G.I. loan. The only place I could afford was on "the wrong side of the tracks." Truthfully. Exactly one 4 lane and one apartment from the rich neighborhood. First month my car lost 4 windows. 2 after I had already removed anything of value. The locals set up a 50 gallon barrel on the corner in winter and had a fire going. I went out with a half bottle of gin (girlfriends, I hate gin) and a spliff. Passed them around. Went home. Ten minutes later had a knock. Two guys. Said things were cool now. Apologized. Thought I was a cop. Things went great from there on out. They were great neighbors and we all looked out for each other. The _community_ they had there was great.  Good times.

----------


## Mach

> Does it matter if it is productive or not?
> 
> Does peaceful protest ever help?
> Does looting ever help?
> Does anything ever help?
> 
> 
> Then $#@!, might as well let out some rage, and get some loot.




You forgot go attack some innocent white people, too......  justified for the rage, for the rage.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> wtf is that? source?



Mother of the year: Baltimore woman slaps, scolds rioter (VIDEO)




> After apparently finding her son dressed in black riot gear, a Baltimore woman was captured on camera slapping the young man and marching him away from the police. The scene quickly went viral online, with the woman being dubbed Mother of the Year.

----------


## Schifference

Rand has the correct approach to these cities. Enterprise zones. Give them a tax break. If they continue to fail the F**k them.

----------


## PRB

Americans rioting, nothing says F- the police and f- the earthquake victims quite like it.

----------


## 69360

So is it over yet?

Did they all kill each other or was it just another free liquor and sneakers for all event?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> So is it over yet?
> 
> Did they all kill each other or was it just another free liquor and sneakers for all event?


No.  The free liquor and sneakers for all event is just starting.  Give it a week.

-t

----------


## presence

> Social media was alive with "#purge" before and during the mayhem, an apparent allusion to the film _The Purge_, which featured a 12-hour period in which any crime was legal.





> *Baltimore awakens to devastation*
> 
>  Donna Leinwand Leger,                       William M. Welch and                       John Bacon, USA TODAY 10:13 a.m. EDT April 28, 2015
>      As the sun came up in Baltimore Tuesday morning, the damage left  behind by violent riots could be clearly seen. Buildings were burned and  stores were destroyed. Protests started over the death of a black man,  Freddie Gray, in police custody.     VPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo: Andrew Burton, Getty Images)
> ...






> Batts said it appeared that a number of gangs met and decided that _each group_ would "take out a police officer"


..

----------


## AuH20

UPS should give this young man a job!

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

This is *AWESOME*  200 ppl arrested!  Thank god for video rape!  Camera's everywhere and FACEBOOK!  - Yeah, you idiots that provide lotsa and lotsa of face pics and ID yourselves on FEDBOOK!

MORONS!

----------


## Uriel999

> UPS should give this young man a job!


rofl! hilarious.

----------


## Uriel999

> This is *AWESOME*  200 ppl arrested!  Thank god for video rape!  Camera's everywhere and FACEBOOK!  - Yeah, you idiots that provide lotsa and lotsa of face pics and ID yourselves on FEDBOOK!
> 
> MORONS!


These are not intelligent people we are talking about.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

WOW! - surfing the channels, and Baltimore seems to be a non-story today.

Such incredible media manipulation.

Guess it will stay the same unless the town gets lighted up today.

-t

----------


## wizardwatson

> WOW! - surfing the channels, and Baltimore seems to be a non-story today.
> 
> Such incredible media manipulation.
> 
> Guess it will stay the same unless the town gets lighted up today.
> 
> -t


Fire looks cooler at night.  Be patient.

----------


## AuH20

Like I said earlier, Can you say $#@!hole?

http://fusion.net/story/127163/just-...n=thisisfusion




> Here are the terrifying facts about Sandtown, according to U.S. Census tract data.
> 
> — Just 42 percent of residents are employed, compared to the national average of 59 percent.
> 
> — Thirty-three percent of residential properties are vacant or abandoned.
> 
> — Just 54 percent of its residents are even in the labor force, even though 77 percent of residents are between 20 and 64 years old.
> 
> — Just 4.5 percent of the neighborhood has a Bachelor’s degree.





> Sandtown is also home to the highest number of residents incarcerated in all of Maryland. It costs the state $17 million each year to house the more than 450 inmates, according to the Justice Policy Institute and the Prison Policy Initiative. The groups say Maryland taxpayers are spending $288 million a year to incarcerate people from the city, including $47 million for inmates from West Baltimore alone.

----------


## rpfocus

> It's always blacks rioting, looting, and burning down their own neighborhoods.
> Never Whites or Asians or Hispanics.


Stay ignorant. 'Murica!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Social media was alive with "#purge" before and during the mayhem, an apparent allusion to the film _The Purge_, which featured a 12-hour period in which any crime was legal.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ..


Yep. The most specific and direct cause of the looting last night is the teenage fad of flash mobs combined with the Purge films.

Teens need to have their natural energy and angst directed in a positive or productive direction. Instead, these nearly parent-less teens are taught by peers, TV and Hollywood. Send them to the mall to watch movies all the time, and what does Hollywood teach them? Idle hands and Hollywood combine for a toxic mixture.

----------


## AuH20

> These are not intelligent people we are talking about.


Think 2001 Space Odyssey before the creatures found the obelisk. I don't know how you can reel them back in from the precipice of self-destruction, but it seems near impossible. They are rightfully angry and can't seem to comprehend why their world is so mixed up. I speculate that even if you showed them a documented historical reel of the truth, they still wouldn't believe it.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Yep. The most specific and direct cause of the looting last night is the teenage fad of flash mobs combined with the Purge films.
> 
> Teens need to have their natural energy and angst directed in a positive or productive direction. Instead, these nearly parent-less teens are taught by peers, TV and Hollywood. Send them to the mall to watch movies all the time, and what does Hollywood teach them? Idle hands and Hollywood combine for a toxic mixture.


All these are the beginning of sorrows.

It will only get worse.

But hey!  We're living in an enlightened age aren't we?  We're evolved.  I'm sure if things really got bad we'd all pull together and stand united.  I mean fundamentally we all pretty much agree on the basic rules of civilization.  Right guys?

----------


## CPUd

Folks, for those who wish to publicly call for an end to the violence, Danke has started a thread to promote unification on principle:

Who will Join Me in Publicly calling for an End to Violence In Baltimore?

----------


## Ender

> Think 2001 Space Odyssey before the creatures found the obelisk. I don't know how you can reel them back in from the precipice of self-destruction, but it seems near impossible. They are rightfully angry and can't seem to comprehend why their world is so mixed up. I speculate that even if you showed them a documented historical reel of the truth, they still wouldn't believe it.


So, how many days of peaceful protests were ignored before someone got violent? Everybody seems to be concentrating on the ill-conceived blowback, rather than the cause.

I don't agree with violence but when people are continually killed or maimed by the state with no consequences, how long before a community blows up? What does it take for Americans to say "enough!"?

----------


## Danke

> Think 2001 Space Odyssey before the creatures found the obelisk. I don't know how you can reel them back in from the precipice of self-destruction, but it seems near impossible. They are rightfully angry and can't seem to comprehend why their world is so mixed up. I speculate that even if you showed them a documented historical reel of the truth, they still wouldn't believe it.


More government involvement is what we need here.

----------


## Mach

> Yep. The most specific and direct cause of the looting last night is the teenage fad of flash mobs combined with the Purge films.
> 
> Teens need to have their natural energy and angst directed in a positive or productive direction. Instead, these nearly parent-less teens are taught by peers, TV and Hollywood. Send them to the mall to watch movies all the time, and what does Hollywood teach them? Idle hands and Hollywood combine for a toxic mixture.





> Mr. Cracker, may I intercede for my friends youth and high spirits?  Time will take care of that.

----------


## AuH20

> Oh I get it.  Like:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can agree with you there.


It's a rebellion against self as well as the authorities. The former is very tragic to witness.

----------


## twomp

None of the looting or rioting would be happening in Baltimore right now if Cops didn't get to kill people with impunity.

----------


## AuH20

> None of the looting or rioting would be happening in Baltimore right now if Cops didn't get to kill people with impunity.


If the EBT system went down, the same disastrous consequences would occur. The state of mind is poisonous in the inner cities. That is the #1 issue. Everything else is secondary. The police are the symptoms. If there was strong, self-sufficient black community in place, the police would be forced out elsewhere to other areas. The entire police apparatus is dependent on young black teams acting in a Pavlovian manner, so they can justify their lawless behavior and budgets. So they can point and say, "Look at these animals. We need to instill order." If you can remove that impetus, they are powerless.

----------


## Mach

> So, how many days of peaceful protests were ignored before someone got violent? Everybody seems to be concentrating on the ill-conceived blowback, rather than the cause.
> 
> I don't agree with violence but when people are continually killed or maimed by the state with no consequences, how long before a community blows up? What does it take for Americans to say "enough!"?



I don't agree with violence but when people are continually killed or maimed by by _a culture_ with no consequences, how long before a community blows up? What does it take for Americans to say "enough!"?

Everybody seems to be concentrating on the ill-conceived blowback, rather than the crime statistics.

----------


## wizardwatson

> It's a rebellion against self as well as the authorities. The former is very tragic to witness.


I haven't watched any videos or anything lately.  Only video I've watched in last couple weeks was everest avalanche.  Just words and a few pics from all the other news.

Tragedy is ubiquitous in the world at the moment and honestly I don't have a lot of sympathy for America's relatively mild manic episodes.

America is also killing others and itself.  We are cursed and those in power do nothing but accelerate.  These domestic issues are but cracks in the hull.

----------


## twomp

> If the EBT system went down, the same disastrous consequences would occur. The state of mind is poisonous in the inner cities. That is the #1 issue. Everything else is secondary. The police are the symptoms.


Yeah and if a comet the size of the moon hit the earth, we would all die. If this and if that. Notice the rioting occurs in cities where the police kill someone? Does that not make a connection to you? How about the cops stop abusing and killing people then there would be no riots?

----------


## JK/SEA

> More government involvement is what we need here.


China needs to get involved. They know how to handle things like this.

----------


## AuH20

> Yeah and if a comet the size of the moon hit the earth, we would all die. If this and if that. Notice the rioting occurs in cities where the police kill someone? Does that not make a connection to you? How about the cops stop abusing and killing people then there would be no riots?


I'm stating that the kids aren't alright. The local police could be whisked away to a penal colony on the moon and the same problems would pop up. No one really wants to confront the core issue here. I'm not saying that one should blindly submit to an immoral authority, but this type of ingrained behavior is playing right into their hands. The authorities are counting on certain behavioral characteristics so they can justify their necessity. Stop giving it to them, I say.

----------


## Mach

_....it's people.... eh-hem.... a handful of people._

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> _....it's people.... eh-hem.... a handful of people._


Not bad from Obama.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> None of the looting or rioting would be happening in Baltimore right now if Cops didn't get to kill people with impunity.


No more complicated than that.

----------


## twomp

> I'm stating that the kids aren't alright. The local police could be whisked away to a penal colony on the moon and the same problems would pop up. No one really wants to confront the core issue here. I'm not saying that one should blindly submit to an immoral authority, but this type of ingrained behavior is playing right into their hands. The authorities are counting on certain behavioral characteristics so they can justify their necessity. Stop giving it to them, I say.


Can you name the last riot or looting incident that occurred when the cause WASN'T police or government over stepping their bounds? These riots are a DIRECT result of government abuse.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> None of the looting or rioting would be happening in Baltimore right now if Cops didn't get to kill people with impunity.


Yes, that is counter to constitutional intent.

Civil courts are not providing justice.  In fact, a court rule providing a new magistrate and judge when new co-plaintiffs join a civil rights suit that has been dismissed was unlawfully removed in secret by the district circuit courts starting in 2005.  That was done to prevent Americans from getting a new magistrate and judge when refiling together.  The rule was written in 1885 or so because Black in the south could not get justice, but revised by the supreme court in a separate section maybe in 1990 so it could easily be removed by abrogation of judicial councils.

Now, if any of the families of people killed by LE file civil cases they are assigned to judges that will not provide justice.  If more people are killed by the same LE agency, and new co-plaintiffs join in the suit, they do not get a new magistrate and judge.

----------


## wizardwatson

> I'm stating that the kids aren't alright. The local police could be whisked away to a penal colony on the moon and the same problems would pop up. No one really wants to confront the core issue here. I'm not saying that one should blindly submit to an immoral authority, but this type of ingrained behavior is playing right into their hands. The authorities are counting on certain behavioral characteristics so they can justify their necessity. Stop giving it to them, I say.


Well, America is pretty much populated with wanton hedonists with inflated egos and a misplaced sense of entitlement.  Not exactly a good long term strategy for social cohesion.

----------


## AuH20

> _....it's people.... eh-hem.... a handful of people._


_Myself and my handlers have systematically destroyed the black race over many decades and the white majority is next. Thank you and God Bless America._

----------


## AuH20

> Well, America is pretty much populated with wanton hedonists with inflated egos and a misplaced sense of entitlement.  Not exactly a good long term strategy for social coherence.


I would airdrop pamphlets of _Fight Club_ into the inner cities.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Can you name the last riot or looting incident that occurred when that WASN'T the cause of police or government over stepping their bounds? These riots are a DIRECT result of government abuse.


Yes, the federal government was infiltrated after the civil war (created by the eventual infiltrators to divide and conquer) and is working to dispense with the constitution.
By failing to support the constitution, Americans become party to the infiltrators efforts.

----------


## wizardwatson

> I would airdrop pamphlets of _Fight Club_ into the inner cities.


Well, you would be violating the first rule.

----------


## AuH20

> Well, you would be violating the first rule.


What's the worse that could happen? Napalm being slung around the streets of Baltimore? Heh.

----------


## Dr.3D

> None of the looting or rioting would be happening in Baltimore right now if Cops didn't get to kill people with impunity.


So why don't they get back at those with whom they are angry?   They should be looting the cops, not the people who sell them stuff.

Seems there are some who just use this as an opportunity to rob others and not care about much else.

----------


## AuH20

> So why don't they get back at those with whom they are angry?   They should be looting the cops, not the people who sell them stuff.
> 
> Seems there are some who just use this as an opportunity to rob others and not care about much else.


There was a concerned minority focused on justice, but that all got washed away when the mob took over.

----------


## twomp

> So why don't they get back at those with whom they are angry?   They should be looting the cops, not the people who sell them stuff.
> 
> Seems there are some who just use this as an opportunity to rob others and not care about much else.


Why don't the cops get prosecuted for killing people?

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> None of the looting or rioting would be happening in Baltimore right now if Cops didn't get to kill people with impunity.


Yes, see my post linked below



> Why don't the cops get prosecuted for killing people?


See this post.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5855729

Which is why the impunity has existed and is reinforced by unlawful and unrightful judges or officials.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Why don't the cops get prosecuted for killing people?


Sounds like people need to defend themselves.

----------


## Mach

> None of the looting or rioting would be happening in Baltimore right now if Cops didn't get to kill people with impunity.


Family secret: What the left wont tell you about black crime

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...-you-about-bl/

In the summer of 2013, after neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman, a Hispanic, was acquitted in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, an unarmed black teenager, the political left wanted to have a discussion about everything except the black crime rates that lead people to view young black males with suspicion. Presi*dent Obama and Attorney General Eric Holder wanted to talk about gun control. The NAACP wanted to talk about racial profiling. Assorted academics and MSNBC talking heads wanted to discuss poverty, stand-your-ground laws, unemployment and the supposedly racist criminal justice system. But any candid debate on race and criminality in the United States must begin with the fact that blacks are responsible for an astoundingly disproportionate number of crimes, which has been the case for at least the past half a century.

Crime began rising precipitously in the 1960s after the Supreme Court, under Chief Justice Earl Warren, started tilting the scales in favor of the criminals. Some 63 percent of respondents to a Gallup poll taken in 1968 judged the Warren Court, in place from 1953 to 1969, too lenient on crime; but Warrens jurisprudence was sup*ported wholeheartedly by the liberal intellectuals of that era, as well as by politicians who wanted to shift blame for criminal behavior away from the criminals. Popular books of the time, like Karl Menningers The Crime of Punishment, argued that law and order was an inflammatory term with racial overtones. What it really means, said Menninger, is that we should all go out and find the n and beat them up.

The late William Stuntz, a Harvard law professor, addressed this history in his 2011 book, The Collapse of American Criminal Justice. The lenient turn of the mid-twentieth century was, in part, the product of judges, prosecutors and politicians who saw criminal punishment as too harsh a remedy for ghetto violence, wrote Mr. Stuntz. The Supreme Courts expansion of criminal defendants legal rights in the 1960s and after flowed from the Justices percep*tion that poor and black defendants were being victimized by a system run by white government officials. Even the rise of harsh drug laws was in large measure the product of reformers efforts to limit the awful costs illegal drug markets impose on poor city neighborhoods. Each of these changes flowed, in large measure, from the decisions of men who saw themselves as reformers. But their reforms showed an uncanny ability to take bad situations and make them worse.

Crime rates rose by 139 percent during the 1960s, and the murder rate doubled. Cities couldnt hire cops fast enough. The number of police per 1,000 people was up twice the rate of the population growth, and yet clearance rates for crimes dropped 31 percent and conviction rates were down 6 percent, wrote Lucas A. Powe Jr. in The Warren Court and American Politics, his history of the Warren Court. During the last weeks of his [1968] presidential campaign, Nixon had a favorite line in his standard speech. In the past 45 minutes this is what happened in America. There has been one murder, two rapes, forty-five major crimes of violence, countless robberies and auto thefts.

As remains the case today, blacks in the past were overrepre*sented among those arrested and imprisoned. In urban areas in 1967, blacks were 17 times more likely than whites to be arrested for robbery. In 1980 blacks comprised about one-eighth of the population but were half of all those arrested for murder, rape and robbery, according to FBI data. And they were between one-fourth and one-third of all those arrested for crimes such as burglary, auto theft and aggravated assault.

Today blacks are about 13 percent of the population and continue to be responsible for an inordinate amount of crime. Between 1976 and 2005 blacks com*mitted more than half of all murders in the United States. The black arrest rate for most offenses  including robbery, aggravated assault and property crimes  is still typically two to three times their representation in the population. Blacks as a group are also overrepresented among persons arrested for so-called white-collar crimes such as counterfeiting, fraud and embezzlement. And blaming this decades-long, well-documented trend on racist cops, prosecutors, judges, sentencing guidelines and drug laws doesnt cut it as a plausible explanation.

Even allowing for the existence of discrimination in the criminal justice system, the higher rates of crime among black Americans cannot be denied, wrote James Q. Wilson and Richard Herrnstein in their classic 1985 study, Crime and Human Nature. Every study of crime using official data shows blacks to be overrepresented among persons arrested, convicted, and imprisoned for street crimes. This was true decades before the authors put it to paper, and it remains the case decades later. 

The overrepresentation of blacks among arrested persons persists throughout the criminal justice system, wrote Wilson and Herrnstein. Though prosecutors and judges may well make discriminatory judgments, such decisions do not account for more than a small fraction of the overrepresentation of blacks in prison. Yet liberal policy makers and their allies in the press and the academy consistently downplay the empirical data on black crime rates, when they bother to discuss them at all. Stories about the racial makeup of prisons are commonplace; stories about the excessive amount of black criminality are much harder to come by.

High rates of black violence in the late twentieth century are a matter of historical fact, not bigoted imagination, wrote Mr. Stuntz. The trends reached their peak not in the land of Jim Crow but in the more civilized North, and not in the age of segrega*tion but in the decades that saw the rise of civil rights for African Americans  and of African American control of city governments. The left wants to blame these outcomes on racial animus and the system, but blacks have long been part of running that system. Black crime and incarceration rates spiked in the 1970s and 80s in cities such as Baltimore, Cleveland, Detroit, Chicago, Philadelphia, Los Angeles and Washington under black mayors and black police chiefs. Some of the most violent cities in the United States today are run by blacks.
*
Black people are not shooting each other at these alarming rates in Chicago and other urban areas because of our gun laws or our drug laws or a criminal justice system that has it in for them. The problem is primarily cultural  self-destructive behaviors and attitudes all too common among the black underclass. The problem is black criminal behavior, which is one manifestation of a black pathology that ultimately stems from the breakdown of the black family. Liberals want to talk about what others should do for blacks instead of what blacks should do for themselves. But if we dont acknowledge the cultural barriers to black progress, how can we address them? How can you even begin to fix something that almost no one wants to talk about honestly?*

----------


## twomp

> Sounds like people need to defend themselves.


If a city in the United States allows its officers to kill citizens with impunity. If people like you turn your head the other way when these incidents occur and brush it off, you and people like you should not be surprised when you turn your head back and see the city burning.

----------


## AuH20

This guy is my brother from another mother. Maybe the best thing to come out of this. 

http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywo...altimore-riot/

The youtube comment is on point.

*He's the hero this city deserves, but not the one it needs right now.*

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Family secret: What the left won’t tell you about black crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 But if we don’t acknowledge the cultural barriers to black progress, how can we address them? How can you even begin to fix something that almost no one wants to talk about honestly?


What racist ignorant crap.

It all about psychologies inability or refusal or being blocked from understanding the human unconscious mind.  That's where ANGER comes from as well as the capacity for violence.

----------


## CPUd

That moonwalk vicious...

----------


## AuH20

> What racist ignorant crap.
> 
> It all about psychologies inability or refusal or being blocked from understanding the human unconscious mind.  That's where ANGER comes from as well as the capacity for violence.


If you are cut off from your lineage and stuck in a lifeless, concrete box that characterizes our urban environments, chances are that you're going to be angry. That is the wellspring that they are drawing from.

----------


## Dr.3D

> If a city in the United States allows its officers to kill citizens with impunity. If people like you turn your head the other way when these incidents occur and brush it off, you and people like you should not be surprised when you turn your head back and see the city burning.


I don't live in a city.   I'll defend myself as I see necessary.

----------


## JK/SEA

> What racist ignorant crap.
> 
> It all about psychologies inability or refusal or being blocked from understanding the human unconscious mind.  That's where ANGER comes from as well as the capacity for violence.


well, they did lower the flouride levels. That should help. Maybe ban violent video games and death metal as well...

----------


## twomp

> If you are cut off from your lineage and stuck in a lifeless, concrete box that characterizes our urban environments, chances are that you're going to be angry. That is the wellspring that they are drawing from.


You can Dr. Phil this all you want but you know what would stop the riots? All the city needs to do is show the evidence of what happened and arrest the suspected officers. You can Dr. Phil your solution but there is already a solution out there which the government REFUSES to do. 

Want to stop the riot? Charge and arrest the suspected parties and show all the other cops in the country that you will be PROSECUTED for your actions no matter what costume you wear to work. It isn't that hard....

----------


## AuH20

> You can Dr. Phil this all you want but you know what would stop the riots? All the city needs to do is show the evidence of what happened and arrest the suspected officers. You can Dr. Phil your solution but there is already a solution out there which the government REFUSES to do. 
> 
> *Want to stop the riot? Charge and arrest the suspected parties and show all the other cops in the country that you will be PROSECUTED for your actions no matter what costume you wear to work. It isn't that hard....*


And what is that going to solve in the long run? Is that going to limit confrontations between the local population and the police? The police are attracted to the stench of crime like moths to a flame since it translates into revenue and status. I hope it doesn't sound like chastisement, but you speak of band aid solutions. I've always advocated for the black community to insulate itself in a healing cocoon for a time and ultimately ween itself off law enforcement. It's the only way and no one else can do it for them.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> well, they did lower the flouride levels. That should help. Maybe ban violent video games and death metal as well...


No bans help.

Only the promotion of actual functional knowledge for new generations helps.

***** that you would promote bans rather than the promotion of functional knowledge.  That is a government thing, or an effort to imply that is what I support.  That is the sort of thing a covert agent attempting cognitive infiltrations would post.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You can Dr. Phil this all you want but you know what would stop the riots? All the city needs to do is show the evidence of what happened and arrest the suspected officers. You can Dr. Phil your solution but there is already a solution out there which the government REFUSES to do. 
> 
> Want to stop the riot? Charge and arrest the suspected parties and show all the other cops in the country that you will be PROSECUTED for your actions no matter what costume you wear to work. It isn't that hard....


Again, no more complicated than that.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> You can Dr. Phil this all you want but you know what would stop the riots? All the city needs to do is show the evidence of what happened and arrest the suspected officers. You can Dr. Phil your solution but there is already a solution out there which the government REFUSES to do. 
> 
> Want to stop the riot? Charge and arrest the suspected parties and show all the other cops in the country that you will be PROSECUTED for your actions no matter what costume you wear to work. It isn't that hard....


Of course the cities are infiltrated by officials at all levels that want the rioting to justify an escalation to military suppression, so WTF would they arrest any cops killing Americans?

There are no judges the people can access which will provide justice in criminal courts because the assignment of judges is controlled by people who are working for the infiltrated government.




> Again, no more complicated than that.


Explain how existing officials are compelled to do such a thing if indeed you are sincere with the implied intent of your post.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> So why don't they get back at those with whom they are angry?   They should be looting the cops, not the people who sell them stuff.


You imply non existent unity and logical decisions using that unity for effective action exists.  It does not and you know it.  Why do you pretend it does exist?




> Seems there are some who just use this as an opportunity to rob others and not care about much else.


Is this and effort to get viewers to conduct "all or nothing thinking".  That's the kind of stuff covert cognitive infiltrators do.

----------


## AuH20

No one wants to answer why cops keep coincidentally running into black youths? Therein lies the problem. We can wax philosophically about justice and other abstract ideals, but until you tackle the uncomfortable topic of prevention, it's all for naught. It takes two to tango as I like to say.

----------


## twomp

> And what is that going to solve in the long run? Is that going to limit confrontations between the local population and the police? The police are attracted to the stench of crime like moths to a flame since it translates into revenue and status. I hope it doesn't sound like chastisement, but you speak of band aid solutions. I've always advocated for the black community to insulate itself in a healing cocoon for a time and ultimately ween itself off law enforcement. It's the only way and no one else can do it for them.


How many riots do you think will occur if Cops stopped killing people with impunity? Out of all the riots last year, how many was because of police abuse? Stop the police and government abuse and you will stop a lot of the riots. It is not a band-aid solution. It is a solution that you and the Government refuse to try.

----------


## JK/SEA

ban sarcasm.

----------


## twomp

> No one wants to answer why cops keep coincidentally running into black youths? Therein lies the problem. We can wax philosophically about justice and other abstract ideals, but until you tackle the uncomfortable topic of prevention, it's all for naught. It takes two to tango as I like to say.


Sorry, blaming the blacks is not an excuse. It ain't about black vs. white. It is about people vs. the government. ANY community, you go into, white, black, rich or poor. If you allow cops to kill people in that community with impunity, eventually the people of that community will burn everything to the ground. You can blame black people all you want but if cops came into your community and started getting away with killing people eventually the people in your community will do the same as well. 

There can be no tolerance for this or else what makes us different from China or any other communist country that all of you claim to detest so much?

----------


## wizardwatson

> *No one wants to answer why cops keep coincidentally running into black youths?* Therein lies the problem.


Because black people are harder to see?

----------


## AuH20

> How many riots do you think will occur if Cops stopped killing people with impunity? Out of all the riots last year, how many was because of police abuse? Stop the police and government abuse and you will stop a lot of the riots. It is not a band-aid solution. It is a solution that you and the Government refuse to try.


I suspect the riots would decrease, but the tension is still there. It's not going away anytime soon. Look at what happened when the EBT system glitch went viral for a few hours 2 years ago.  

http://twitchy.com/2013/10/12/riot-t...card-failures/



So what's the excuse for that? EBT machines that emit racist imagery and statements? LOL This problem has raced far past the Po Po.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> No one wants to answer why cops keep coincidentally running into black youths? Therein lies the problem. We can wax philosophically about justice and other abstract ideals, but until you tackle the uncomfortable topic of prevention, it's all for naught. It takes two to tango as I like to say.


Are you working to minimize the need for justice, starting like 15 years ago?

Prevention is education, that will only come from the ultimate purpose of free speech and its side effect of education.  Why are you not posting here?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution

Is doing so counter to your agenda?

----------


## Ender

> Sorry, blaming the blacks is not an excuse. It ain't about black vs. white. It is about people vs. the government. ANY community, you go into, white, black, rich or poor. If you allow cops to kill people in that community with impunity, eventually the people of that community will burn everything to the ground. You can blame black people all you want but if cops came into your community and started getting away with killing people eventually the people in your community will do the same as well. 
> 
> There can be no tolerance for this or else what makes us different from China or any other communist country that all of you claim to detest so much?


!000% in agreement- really tired of the "blame the blacks" BS.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Explain how existing officials are compelled to do such a thing if indeed you are sincere with the implied intent of your post.


They are not.

Which is why talking or exhortations to abide by the law or "constitutional intent" are doomed to failure.

Riots, which make their superiors nervous, do.

Organized resistance, such as Bundy Ranch, makes them piss their pants and back down.

----------


## AuH20

> Sorry, blaming the blacks is not an excuse. It ain't about black vs. white. It is about people vs. the government. ANY community, you go into, white, black, rich or poor. If you allow cops to kill people in that community with impunity, eventually the people of that community will burn everything to the ground. You can blame black people all you want but if cops came into your community and started getting away with killing people eventually the people in your community will do the same as well. 
> 
> There can be no tolerance for this or else what makes us different from China or any other communist country that all of you claim to detest so much?


We have a big problem in this country. Those on the right refuse to take accountability for the misdeeds of the police and then we have the apologists on the left that say that there is nothing wrong in the black community. It's peachy keen! Blacks can kill each other with impunity and it's not an issue! It's the police's fault who likely strap mind control devices to their heads and force them to murder each other.

It's so freaking ridiculous what passes as objective commentary in this nation. No one wants to take responsibility for their actions. The police certainly don't as they will gladly hide behind their union privileges and the black community has been willfully living the lie for multiple decades.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> They are not.
> 
> Which is why talking or exhortations to abide by the law or "constitutional intent" are doomed to failure.
> 
> Riots, which make their superiors nervous, do.
> 
> Organized resistance, such as Bundy Ranch, makes them piss their pants and back down.


Your post indicated the opposite of what you state.  That is called deceptive manipulation agent.  No more sincere list for you.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## mrsat_98

The firm, which asked to remain anonymous because of its government work, found between 20 and 50 social media accounts in Baltimore that were also tied to the peak period of violence in Ferguson. While further analysis is being conducted on the data, it suggests the presence of "professional protesters" or anarchists taking advantage of Freddie Gray's death to incite more violence.  

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...91665533,d.eXY

----------


## Anti Federalist

> A lawful and peaceful revolution will end the destruction, but your posting appears against that.


Revolution, by it's very definition, is deemed "unlawful" by the lawmakers.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The firm, which asked to remain anonymous because of its government work, found between 20 and 50 social media accounts in Baltimore that were also tied to the peak period of violence in Ferguson. While further analysis is being conducted on the data, it suggests the presence of "professional protesters" or anarchists taking advantage of Freddie Gray's death to incite more violence.  
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...91665533,d.eXY


Heard that earlier. It wouldn't be hard to find 50 social media accounts that were highly talkative about both incidents. The real questions would be "what were they saying" and "were they really physically present at both riots"?

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Revolution, by it's very definition, is deemed "unlawful" by the lawmakers.


Unlawful lawmakers cannot deem lawfulness.  Your pretending you do not know that shows your intent.

----------


## twomp

> I suspect the riots would decrease, but the tension is still there. It's not going away anytime soon. Look at what happened when the EBT system glitch went viral for a few hours 2 years ago.  
> 
> http://twitchy.com/2013/10/12/riot-t...card-failures/
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the excuse for that? EBT machines that emit racist imagery and statements? LOL This problem has raced far past the Po Po.


Can you show us some pictures of these terrible riots? Because all I can dig up is a mal-function in the EBT credit system that allowed for unlimited purchases. Certainly no rioting and burning that you seem to be convinced about because you know, that's what black people do.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> The firm, which asked to remain anonymous because of its government work, found between 20 and 50 social media accounts in Baltimore that were also tied to the peak period of violence in Ferguson. While further analysis is being conducted on the data, it suggests the presence of "professional protesters" or anarchists taking advantage of Freddie Gray's death to incite more violence.  
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...91665533,d.eXY


Yep, and UWdude is part of it.  adbusters, soros, OWS, all a part of the same network.

----------


## mrsat_98

> Heard that earlier. It wouldn't be hard to find 50 social media accounts that were highly talkative about both incidents. The real questions would be "what were they saying" and "were they really physically present at both riots"?





> Yep, and UWdude is part of it.  adbusters, soros, OWS, all a part of the same network.


exactly.

----------


## AuH20

> Can you show us some pictures of these terrible riots? Because all I can dig up is a mal-function in the EBT credit system that allowed for unlimited purchases. Certainly no rioting and burning that you seem to be convinced about because you know, that's what black people do.


Sure.

----------


## navy-vet

> Fun and games in Baltimore.
> 
> According to some reports, it appears that a lot of the looting is local teenagers organizing flash mobs on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> [Mod Edit: Videos take a long time to load.]


"fun and games"?

----------


## navy-vet

> All I gotta say is I wouldn't let  anyone riot and tear down my community.


I'm with you Rifleman.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> "fun and games"?


Sarcasm, which also reflects the attitude of most of the teenagers involved in the flash mob looting.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

I'll never understand the people who are excusing the rioting, looting, and racially based assaults as if this was anything other than just wanton destruction and anarchy. I support people standing up to government corruption and calling out police for abuse and wrong doing. This is not that. Baltimore, much like Ferguson, is about a bunch of bored people leading pointless lives looking for a good reason to loot and destroy. The fact that a lot of these idiots are coming from out of town tells me all I need to know, this isn't about "justice," no one cares about Freddy Gray. This is about looting, rioting, and wanton private property destruction. 

I thought we were supposed to care about property rights here on RPF? Innocent people's property is being destroyed for nothing, no change is going to come of this. All of this property is going to have to be repaired or fixed. Those cop cars that got burned? Yeah, productive citizens paid for them, and now we're going to have to pay to replace them. All of these rioters don't pay taxes and likely aren't part of the civic community. In fact a goodly portion of them probably live at the expense of the government as it is and now productive citizens are going to have to clean up for their mess. Stop making this out to be some noble cause, this is just mindless violence. White people are being specifically targeted for assault and we're supposed to pretend that there is zero racial element to all of this.
The fight for "justice" going on in Baltimore:

----------


## AuH20

> I'll never understand the people who are excusing the rioting, looting, and racially based assaults as if this was anything other than just wanton destruction and anarchy. I support people standing up to government corruption and calling out police for abuse and wrong doing. This is not that. Baltimore, much like Ferguson, is about a bunch of bored people leading pointless lives looking for a good reason to loot and destroy. The fact that a lot of these idiots are coming from out of town tells me all I need to know, this isn't about "justice," no one cares about Freddy Gray. This is about looting, rioting, and wanton private property destruction. 
> 
> I thought we were supposed to care about property rights here on RPF? Innocent people's property is being destroyed for nothing, no change is going to come of this. All of this property is going to have to be repaired or fixed. Those cop cars that got burned? Yeah, productive citizens paid for them, and now we're going to have to pay to replace them. All of these rioters don't pay taxes and likely aren't part of the civic community. In fact a goodly portion of them probably live at the expense of the government as it is and now productive citizens are going to have to clean up for their mess. Stop making this out to be some noble cause, this is just mindless violence. White people are being specifically targeted for assault and we're supposed to pretend that there is zero racial element to all of this.
> The fight for "justice" going on in Baltimore:


We're too far past the threshold. It's best just to avoid the sideshow and focus on the true threat.

----------


## AngryCanadian

The rioting that happened reminds me so much of the Kiev riots oh wait according to westren news those were protests.

----------


## twomp

> I'll never understand the people who are excusing the rioting, looting, and racially based assaults as if this was anything other than just wanton destruction and anarchy. I support people standing up to government corruption and calling out police for abuse and wrong doing. This is not that. Baltimore, much like Ferguson, is about a bunch of bored people leading pointless lives looking for a good reason to loot and destroy. The fact that a lot of these idiots are coming from out of town tells me all I need to know, this isn't about "justice," no one cares about Freddy Gray. This is about looting, rioting, and wanton private property destruction. 
> 
> I thought we were supposed to care about property rights here on RPF? Innocent people's property is being destroyed for nothing, no change is going to come of this. All of this property is going to have to be repaired or fixed. Those cop cars that got burned? Yeah, productive citizens paid for them, and now we're going to have to pay to replace them. All of these rioters don't pay taxes and likely aren't part of the civic community. In fact a goodly portion of them probably live at the expense of the government as it is and now productive citizens are going to have to clean up for their mess. Stop making this out to be some noble cause, this is just mindless violence. White people are being specifically targeted for assault and we're supposed to pretend that there is zero racial element to all of this.
> The fight for "justice" going on in Baltimore:


When the cops stop being able to kill people without any repurcussions, there will be a lot less riots. Cause and effect. The government kills people without any consequences. The people burn down the town. Is it right? No, but what do you expect when criminals get away with murder. Did you think people will just stand quietly outside a police station like they did for a week before this without people like you even batting an eye. Now there are riots and you wonder why?

----------


## navy-vet

> Sarcasm, which also reflects the attitude of most of the teenagers involved in the flash mob looting.


That's what I thought.

----------


## Smitty

Most involved in the riots couldn't care less about the death of that young man. They're rioting and looting because they like to riot and loot.

Free liquor and scare the white people.

What's not to like?

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> When the cops stop being able to kill people without any repurcussions, there will be a lot less riots. Cause and effect. The government kills people without any consequences. The people burn down the town. Is it right? No, but what do you expect when criminals get away with murder. Did you think people will just stand quietly outside a police station like they did for a week before this without people like you even batting an eye. Now there are riots and you wonder why?


Please. As if the vast majority of the "protestors" give two $#@!s about anything you've just mentioned. They're not burning down CVS or poking holes in fire hoses so firefighters can't put out fires because they care about "police abuse." These are self-centered criminals who care only about themselves and their ability to loot, riot, beat up white people, and destroy with the support the public, the media, and the mayor of the city!

"Oh well if the cops stopped killing people they wouldn't riot!" Give me a break. This isn't about justice, if the cops left Baltimore they would find something else to riot about. There is no excuse for what has gone on in Baltimore and it is disappointing to see so called "libertarians" on here and elsewhere give tactic support to the wanton destruction of private property and the assault of innocent people. These "protestors" have violated the supposedly sacred "NAP" over and over again and the response is, "$#@! the police! fight the man!" These are the principles of the Founders, these are proclamations of angst ridden teenagers. I would have more respect for them, and believe in their "cause" if they actually went toe to toe with the police, you know the agency they are supposedly "protesting."  They won't because they're cowards and criminals. The Bundy Ranch standoff was a principled stand against government overreach, the Baltimore and Ferguson "protests" are just the mindless acts of criminals.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> Most involved in the riots couldn't care less about the death of that young man. They're rioting and looting because they like to riot and loot.
> 
> Free liquor and scare the white people.
> 
> What's not to like?


Exactly.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

If you don't like the riots in Baltimore, become a rioter and change it from within.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Most involved in the riots couldn't care less about the death of that young man. They're rioting and looting because they like to riot and loot.
> 
> Free liquor and scare the white people.
> 
> What's not to like?


They started with a big mall. Free shopping spree, probably no alcohol in that heist.

----------


## Deborah K

Hahaha this Mom is slapping the crap out of her son for getting involved in the riot:




Good Momma, I say!

----------


## AuH20

> Please. As if the vast majority of the "protestors" give two $#@!s about anything you've just mentioned. They're not burning down CVS or poking holes in fire hoses so firefighters can't put out fires because they care about "police abuse." These are self-centered criminals who care only about themselves and their ability to loot, riot, beat up white people, and destroy with the support the public, the media, and the mayor of the city!
> 
> "Oh well if the cops stopped killing people they wouldn't riot!" Give me a break. This isn't about justice, if the cops left Baltimore they would find something else to riot about. There is no excuse for what has gone on in Baltimore and it is disappointing to see so called "libertarians" on here and elsewhere give tactic support to the wanton destruction of private property and the assault of innocent people. These "protestors" have violated the supposedly sacred "NAP" over and over again and the response is, "$#@! the police! fight the man!" These are the principles of the Founders, these are proclamations of angst ridden teenagers. I would have more respect for them, and believe in their "cause" if they actually went toe to toe with the police, you know the agency they are supposedly "protesting."  They won't because they're cowards and criminals. The Bundy Ranch standoff was a principled stand against government overreach, the Baltimore and Ferguson "protests" are just the mindless acts of criminals.


The conditionals are ENDLESS.

_If the police were sentenced, we wouldn't riot.............
If we had a livable wage, we wouldn't riot.....
If we had more school funding, we wouldn't riot.............
If murder penalties were diminished, we wouldn't riot...........
If it wasn't socially taboo to leave your family, we wouldn't riot.........
If there were more black characters on GoT, we wouldn't riot............_

You ever deal with a child who refused to take his medicine? That's what we're dealing with. It's excuses galore.

----------


## mac_hine

> Please. As if the vast majority of the "protestors" give two $#@!s about anything you've just mentioned. They're not burning down CVS or poking holes in fire hoses so firefighters can't put out fires because they care about "police abuse." These are self-centered criminals who care only about themselves and their ability to loot, riot, beat up white people, and destroy with the support the public, the media, and the mayor of the city!
> 
> "Oh well if the cops stopped killing people they wouldn't riot!" Give me a break. This isn't about justice, if the cops left Baltimore they would find something else to riot about. There is no excuse for what has gone on in Baltimore and it is disappointing to see so called "libertarians" on here and elsewhere give tactic support to the wanton destruction of private property and the assault of innocent people. These "protestors" have violated the supposedly sacred "NAP" over and over again and the response is, "$#@! the police! fight the man!" These are the principles of the Founders, these are proclamations of angst ridden teenagers. I would have more respect for them, and believe in their "cause" if they actually went toe to toe with the police, you know the agency they are supposedly "protesting."  They won't because they're cowards and criminals. The Bundy Ranch standoff was a principled stand against government overreach, the Baltimore and Ferguson "protests" are just the mindless acts of criminals.


http://mic.com/articles/116702/10-im...e-seeing-on-tv

----------


## specsaregood

I think I just may have to watch "the wire" all through again.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> When the cops stop being able to kill people without any repurcussions, there will be a lot less riots. Cause and effect. The government kills people without any consequences. The people burn down the town. Is it right? No, but what do you expect when criminals get away with murder. Did you think people will just stand quietly outside a police station like they did for a week before this without people like you even batting an eye. Now there are riots and you wonder why?


If people in this thread really wanted to see police be accountable for consequences for murder, you would think they would post here and begin to unify for a lawful and peaceful revolution.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution

But they do not.  Why?  Most likely is that they are influenced by cognitive infiltration to not be able to accept or understand HOW such a strategy can work.  It can, but it takes unity.  The enablement of that is the ultimate purpose of free speech.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution

Curiously, no one has ever been able to show that such is not the ultimate purpose of free speech, no matter how hard they try.  The question is, WHY, because the fact that it is indicates we should be unifying around that because it is constitutional intent and all authority in this country is SUPPOSED to be under the constitution.

Meaning such unity actually addresses authority at its very foundation.  No wonder the covert agents work so hard to foul peoples understanding of the strategy.

----------


## Root

> I think I just may have to watch "the wire" all through again.


I just finished all 5 seasons last week.  Perfect timing.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Hahaha this Mom is slapping the crap out of her son for getting involved in the riot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Momma, I say!



,  ,

----------


## AuH20

I knew Obama would go to the well on this. He wants a money grab.

http://hotair.com/archives/2015/04/2...e-republicans/




> If we are serious about solving this problem, then we’re going to not only have to help the police, we’re going to have to think about what can we do, the rest of us, to make sure that we’re providing early education to these kids. To make sure that we’re reforming our criminal justice system so it’s not just a pipeline from schools to prisons. So that we’re not rendering men in these communities unemployable because of a felony record for a nonviolent drug offense. That we’re making investments so they can get the training they need to find jobs.
> 
> That’s hard. That requires more than just the occasional news report or task force, and there’s a bunch of my agenda that would make a difference right now in that. *I’m under no illusion that under this Congress we’re going to get massive investments in urban communities.* And so we’ll try to find areas where we can make a difference around school reform, and around job training, and around some investments in infrastructure in these communities trying to attract new businesses in


Let's mindlessly throw money at the problem. That has worked in the past.

----------


## Created4

A first: Orioles-White Sox game on Wednesday closed to public

With a scheduling quandary at hand and the potential for more unrest in Baltimore, the Orioles and Major League Baseball announced extreme measures:

Playing the first game in major league history in front of no fans, and moving three more games out of the city. 

*USA Today*

----------


## mac_hine

> I think I just may have to watch "the wire" all through again.

----------


## AuH20

Let's give every resident of West Baltimore 1 million dollars and see where they are in 7 years. I'd venture to say that 90% of them would be probably broke. And this is what the President refuses to comprehend.

----------


## Root

> I think I just may have to watch "the wire" all through again.

----------


## presence

> Let's give every resident of West Baltimore 1 million dollars and see where they are in 7 years. I'd venture to say that 90% of them would be probably broke. And this is what the President refuses to comprehend.


Imagine if we gave every resident of West Baltimore the option to engage in any type of work they wanted, without licence, permit; atf or dea restriction.

----------


## specsaregood

> 


I love the lie detector scene

----------


## JK/SEA

> If people in this thread really wanted to see police be accountable for consequences for murder, you would think they would post here and begin to unify for a lawful and peaceful revolution.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution
> 
> But they do not.  Why?  Most likely is that they are influenced by cognitive infiltration to not be able to accept or understand HOW such a strategy can work.  It can, but it takes unity.  The enablement of that is the ultimate purpose of free speech.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution
> 
> Curiously, no one has ever been able to show that such is not the ultimate purpose of free speech, no matter how hard they try.  The question is, WHY, because the fact that it is indicates we should be unifying around that because it is constitutional intent and all authority in this country is SUPPOSED to be under the constitution.
> ...


i think i know what you are getting at...here, this tells it better...

----------


## presence

Someone just got shot in the face in Baltimore.   No details.

----------


## Root

> well, it says 'man', so we know its not a cop...


+rep

----------


## fisharmor

> If people in this thread really wanted to see police be accountable for consequences for murder, you would think they would post here and begin to unify for a lawful and peaceful revolution.


At this point, I will not do this simply because you wish it.

----------


## specsaregood

> Omar is one of the greatest characters in the history of television.


I've been hoping that actor made an appearance on The Walking Dead at some point.   The director of twd made a point of hiring a bunch of The wire actors because he was a big fan of the show.

----------


## twomp

> Please. As if the vast majority of the "protestors" give two $#@!s about anything you've just mentioned. They're not burning down CVS or poking holes in fire hoses so firefighters can't put out fires because they care about "police abuse." These are self-centered criminals who care only about themselves and their ability to loot, riot, beat up white people, and destroy with the support the public, the media, and the mayor of the city!
> 
> "Oh well if the cops stopped killing people they wouldn't riot!" Give me a break. This isn't about justice, if the cops left Baltimore they would find something else to riot about. There is no excuse for what has gone on in Baltimore and it is disappointing to see so called "libertarians" on here and elsewhere give tactic support to the wanton destruction of private property and the assault of innocent people. These "protestors" have violated the supposedly sacred "NAP" over and over again and the response is, "$#@! the police! fight the man!" These are the principles of the Founders, these are proclamations of angst ridden teenagers. I would have more respect for them, and believe in their "cause" if they actually went toe to toe with the police, you know the agency they are supposedly "protesting."  They won't because they're cowards and criminals. The Bundy Ranch standoff was a principled stand against government overreach, the Baltimore and Ferguson "protests" are just the mindless acts of criminals.


Where were the Baltimore riots before the cops killed someone there and got away with it. Was it last week? Was it a month ago? Please show me when Baltimore rioted like this without government abuse. *It is disappointing to see so called "libertarians" on here and elsewhere give tactic support to cops killing people with no repercussions.*

----------


## donnay

activistworldnewsnow
http://original.livestream.com/activistworldnewsnow

----------


## Ender

> Where were the Baltimore riots before the cops killed someone there and got away with it. Was it last week? Was it a month ago? Please show me when Baltimore rioted like this without government abuse. *It is disappointing to see so called "libertarians" on here and elsewhere give tactic support to cops killing people with no repercussions.*


Seems to OK with some "libertarians" as long as it's those black/brown people that always cause their own problems. Heaven knows that their lives would be easy if they'd just obey and do as their told, like all the crackahs.

----------


## twomp

> The conditionals are ENDLESS.
> 
> _If the police were sentenced, we wouldn't riot.............
> If we had a livable wage, we wouldn't riot.....
> If we had more school funding, we wouldn't riot.............
> If murder penalties were diminished, we wouldn't riot...........
> If it wasn't socially taboo to leave your family, we wouldn't riot.........
> If there were more black characters on GoT, we wouldn't riot............_
> 
> You ever deal with a child who refused to take his medicine? That's what we're dealing with. It's excuses galore.


Cop kills civilian. 
Nothing happens.
People protest.
Nothing happens.
After a week of peaceful protest.
Nothing happens.
Rioting occurs.
AUH20 says people are rioting because they are black.

----------


## Smitty

> When were the Baltimore riots before the cops killed someone there and got away with it. Was it last week? Was it a month ago? Please show me when Baltimore rioted like this without government abuse. *It is disappointing to see so called "libertarians" on here and elsewhere give tactic support to cops killing people with no repercussions.*


I guess we should all be thankful that they don't riot every time a black man kills a black man. Every major city in the country would be having rioting and looting round the clock 365 days a year.

----------


## DFF

Y'all know that the guy who died Mr. Gray had a rap sheet a mile long, right?



Freakin' retards are destroying Baltimore over a low-life thug that the world's better off without.

----------


## tod evans

> Y'all know that the guy that died Mr. Grey had a rap sheet a mile long, right?


Being a doper ain't grounds for killin'...

Whereas being a kop should be.

----------


## Ender

> Y'all know that the guy that died Mr. Grey had a rap sheet a mile long, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retards are destroying Baltimore over a low-life thug that the world's better off without.


So how's that WoD working for ya? Big supporter of victimless crimes?

----------


## Smitty

I mean,...you know,.."scuse the hell outta me if my definition of civil disobedience doesn't include torching the neighborhood and beating up random members of another race who just happen to be in the vicinity.

Some of you fuggers give me a headache.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Good.

Upset _Boobus'_ and his games.




> A first: Orioles-White Sox game on Wednesday closed to public
> 
> With a scheduling quandary at hand and the potential for more unrest in Baltimore, the Orioles and Major League Baseball announced extreme measures:
> 
> Playing the first game in major league history in front of no fans, and moving three more games out of the city. 
> 
> *USA Today*

----------


## DFF

> Being a doper ain't grounds for killin'...


No it's not, but destroying a city ain't a proper reaction to the death of a low-life, either.

----------


## Ender

> Not it's not, but destroying a city ain't a proper reaction to the death of a low-life, either.


And YOU'RE the judge for who is good and who is bad?

----------


## Root

> Y'all know that the guy that died Mr. Gray had a rap sheet a mile long, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Freakin' retards are destroying Baltimore over a low-life thug that the world's better off without.


Except for the burglary and stolen property charges, it all looks like victimless "crimes" to me.

----------


## phill4paul

> Y'all know that the guy that died Mr. Gray had a rap sheet a mile long, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Freakin' retards are destroying Baltimore over a low-life thug that the world's better off without.


  Looks like a victim of the war on people who do drugs. Regardless, they broke his spine and killed him. All the above does not hold a candle to what they did to him.

----------


## CPUd

This is about as close as they came to having riots on _The Wire_, pretty much for the same reason:








> I've been hoping that actor made an appearance on The Walking Dead at some point.   The director of twd made a point of hiring a bunch of The wire actors because he was a big fan of the show.


Michael Williams has gotten a few roles in movies lately.  You should check out _Bosch_.  Lance Reddick is in it playing almost the same role, and Jamie Hector actually has a lead role playing a cop.  They all have gotten steady work in TV since _The Wire_.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Y'all know that the guy that died Mr. Gray had a rap sheet a mile long, right?
> 
> 
> Freakin' retards are destroying Baltimore over a low-life thug that the world's better off without.



what does that have to do with cops murdering him?...you either believe in the Rule of Law, or you don't.

----------


## tod evans

> Not it's not, but destroying a city ain't a proper reaction to the death of a low-life, either.


They're destroying their city, let 'em go......

If they come out here to the sticks and try that $#@! they'd be texting for the kops to come save their ass......

----------


## wizardwatson

> Y'all know that the guy who died Mr. Gray had a rap sheet a mile long, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Freakin' retards are destroying Baltimore over a low-life thug that the world's better off without.


Holy Crap!  It's THAT Freddie Gray!

Now I gotta find a new $%^&%ing connection this summer.  FML.  

Screw you cops!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Looks like a victim of the war on people who do drugs. Regardless, they broke his spine and killed him. All the above does not hold a candle to what they did to him.


<<Self censored myself>>

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Except for the burglary and stolen property charges, it all looks like victimless "crimes" to me.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Only two "real" crimes he was caught on.

Six years between burglary and stolen property. He sure held on to the goods for a long time.

----------


## DFF

> what does that have to do with cops murdering him?...you either believe in the Rule of Law, or you don't.


Did they murder him, though? I don't know....I do know you guys are latching on to yet another thug and trying to transform him into a modern day Guy Fawkes. Which just totally baffles me.

----------


## donnay

> Y'all know that the guy who died Mr. Gray had a rap sheet a mile long, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Freakin' retards are destroying Baltimore over a low-life thug that the world's better off without.



The CIA and DEA have the same rap sheet.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> Where were the Baltimore riots before the cops killed someone there and got away with it. Was it last week? Was it a month ago? Please show me when Baltimore rioted like this without government abuse. *It is disappointing to see so called "libertarians" on here and elsewhere give tactic support to cops killing people with no repercussions.*


We don't know that there will be "no repercussions," in fact, we don't know ANYTHING really at this point other than hood fairy tales and rampant speculation from "journalists." You know similar to Ferguson when poor St. Mike "had his hands in the air and cried 'please don't shoot!'" then that was all proven to be bunk. Perhaps we should all wait to cause billions of dollars of property damage, mindlessly assault white people for no reason, and loot until AFTER all the facts have come out. Holy $#@! what a $#@!ing concept! Perhaps that is what people who actually care about Freddie Gray would do... Nah, it's much more edgy to be all "$#@! the police" and to riot now.




> Seems to OK with some "libertarians" as long as it's those black/brown people that always cause their own problems. Heaven knows that their lives would be easy if they'd just obey and do as their told, like all the crackahs.


 Seems as though the SJW leftist tactic of race baiting and playing the race card has fully infected the liberty movement.




> I guess we should all be thankful that they don't riot every time a black man kills a black man. Every major city in the country would be having rioting and looting round the clock 365 days a year.



Apparently libertarians are into cries of "racism" now.




> Being a doper ain't grounds for killin'...
> 
> Whereas being a kop should be.



Yeah man $#@! da police bruh.

----------


## phill4paul

> The CIA and DEA have the same rap sheet.


  You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to donnay again.

----------


## Root

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to donnay again.


Covered.

----------


## specsaregood

> The CIA and DEA have the same rap sheet.


Heck a large number of people on this site have been guilty of many of those same crimes.  I know I could have been busted in my youth for all but maybe 2 of them.

----------


## mrsat_98



----------


## JohnGalt1225

> what does that have to do with cops murdering him?...you either believe in the Rule of Law, or you don't.


You DON'T KNOW that they "murdered" him! No one does! Just like Mike Brown was "gunned down in cold blood" right? Yeah it was good thing they burned down Ferguson for no reason. 

Since when does the Rule of Law look like this:






Oh look at all those "nonviolent protestors" practicing the "Non-Aggression Principle.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Heck a large number of people on this site have been guilty of many of those same crimes.  I know I could have been busted in my youth for all but maybe 2 of them.


I wasn't SELLING that stuff to you, it was just a gift, dude.

----------


## Ender

> *JohnGalt1225*;5855986]We don't know that there will be "no repercussions," in fact, we don't know ANYTHING really at this point other than hood fairy tales and rampant speculation from "journalists." You know similar to Ferguson when poor St. Mike "had his hands in the air and cried 'please don't shoot!'" then that was all proven to be bunk. Perhaps we should all wait to cause billions of dollars of property damage, mindlessly assault white people for no reason, and loot until AFTER all the facts have come out. Holy $#@! what a $#@!ing concept! Perhaps that is what people who actually care about Freddie Gray would do... Nah, it's much more edgy to be all "$#@! the police" and to riot now.
> 
> 
>  Seems as though the SJW leftist tactic of race baiting and playing the race card has fully infected the liberty movement.


Who's the race baiter? You lookin' in the mirror?

And the Ferguson shooting was never proved to be "bunk". Most of the negative about "St Mike" came from anonymous storytellers who were proved wrong by those who were actually there.

Also- the looters in Ferguson were not locals and looked to be possible assigned instigators. We don't know the true story yet about Baltimore, either.

----------


## mad cow

> Hahaha this Mom is slapping the crap out of her son for getting involved in the riot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Momma, I say!


Baltimore could use about 100K Mommas like this.

And the same number of Daddys who would* really* come down on his ass when they got home from work.

----------


## mac_hine

> You DON'T KNOW that they "murdered" him! No one does! Just like Mike Brown was "gunned down in cold blood" right? Yeah it was good thing they burned down Ferguson for no reason. 
> Oh look at all those "nonviolent protestors" practicing the "Non-Aggression Principle.


Look at these "peace officers" dragging a badly injured man into a paddy wagon where they eventually sever his spine...

----------


## AuH20

> Y'all know that the guy who died Mr. Gray had a rap sheet a mile long, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Freakin' retards are destroying Baltimore over a low-life thug that the world's better off without.


Given what I know about Baltimore, I have a strong suspicion he wasn't selling Marijuana. He was probably peddling heroin. I wouldn't want that on my conscience personally. Nevertheless, the police had no right to severe his spinal cord.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> Who's the race baiter? You lookin' in the mirror?
> 
> And the Ferguson shooting was never proved to be "bunk". Most of the negative about "St Mike" came from anonymous storytellers who were proved wrong by those who were actually there.
> 
> Also- *the looters in Ferguson were not locals and looked to be possible assigned instigators. We don't know the true story yet about Baltimore, either.*


So we don't know the whole story, let's just knee-jerk support mass rioting, 150 vehicles being burned, 19 buildings burned, countless numbers of people assaulted, and billions of dollars lost? Got it.

----------


## LibForestPaul

> It is mostly poor who riot.  People who feel they have no option.


Your true colors are showing zippy. Thanks!

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> Look at these "peace officers" dragging a badly injured man into a paddy wagon where they eventually sever his spine...


You're right, we should burn down all of Baltimore, assault innocent people, burn down private property, and cost productive people billions and billions of dollars in lost business, property damage, and clean up because a video looks shady and the police haven't finished their investigation, which by the way very well could end up with charges to the officers. Nope, the NAP, Rule of Law, and private property rights go out the window with "libertarians" as soon as "$#@! da police" comes into the picture.

----------


## AuH20

> You're right, we should burn down all of Baltimore, assault innocent people, burn down private property, and cost productive people billions and billions of dollars in lost business, property damage, and clean up because a video looks shady and the police haven't finished their investigation, which by the way very well could end up with charges to the officers. Nope, the NAP, Rule of Law, and private property rights go out the window with "libertarians" as soon as "$#@! da police" comes into the picture.


cause Slavery, brah! It is virtually impossible for an African American to be at fault for any willful action because of slavery. Or that's at least what the mainstream media drilled into my empty white head. The ghosts of the white slave owners are secretly manipulating their actions from beyond the grave!! Boogy boogy!

----------


## JK/SEA

> Did they murder him, though? I don't know....I do know you guys are latching on to yet another thug and trying to transform him into a modern day Guy Fawkes. Which just totally baffles me.


he WAS a human being. Maybe not to you, but he was loved. How he became a lightning rod for these current events is something only God can answer for you.

----------


## JK/SEA

> You're right, we should burn down all of Baltimore, assault innocent people, burn down private property, and cost productive people billions and billions of dollars in lost business, property damage, and clean up because a video looks shady and the police haven't finished their investigation, which by the way very well could end up with charges to the officers. Nope, the NAP, Rule of Law, and private property rights go out the window with "libertarians" as soon as "$#@! da police" comes into the picture.


straw, camel, back. 

Broke. Get it?

----------


## chudrockz

> You're right, we should burn down all of Baltimore, assault innocent people, burn down private property, and cost productive people billions and billions of dollars in lost business, property damage, and clean up because a video looks shady and the police haven't finished their investigation, which by the way very well *could end up with charges to the officers*. Nope, the NAP, Rule of Law, and private property rights go out the window with "libertarians" as soon as "$#@! da police" comes into the picture.

----------


## mac_hine

> You're right, we should burn down all of Baltimore, assault innocent people, burn down private property, and cost productive people billions and billions of dollars in lost business, property damage, and clean up because a video looks shady and the police haven't finished their investigation, which by the way very well could end up with charges to the officers. Nope, the NAP, Rule of Law, and private property rights go out the window with "libertarians" as soon as "$#@! da police" comes into the picture.


Don't put words into my mouth, $#@!. I never once condoned any of the violence or destruction of private property. That behavior can by no means be justified. On the flip side, there's no reason that the six officers involved in Freddie Gray's death shouldn't have been charged by now. It's been 9 days. 4 days of peaceful protesting by thousands. It took rioting to get the corporate media's attention. I'm neg repping you for being a douche.

----------


## Ender

> So we don't know the whole story, let's just knee-jerk support mass rioting, 150 vehicles being burned, 19 buildings burned, countless numbers of people assaulted, and billions of dollars lost? Got it.


NOBODY on this forum is supporting violence. 

What we are NOT supporting is the ASSuming of baiters like yourself who want to blame everything on them niggahs, while never acknowledging that the days of peaceful protests were ignored; that there have been no answers for a man killed by police; that this happens continually in Baltimore and other places, with no lawful recourse. 

We should be coming together on ways to help all Americans, whatever race they are, instead of pulling the race-card every time and then accusing others who defy your personal racism rantings by calling THEM the racists.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> NOBODY on this forum is supporting violence. 
> 
> What we are NOT supporting is the ASSuming of baiters like yourself who want to blame everything on them niggahs, while never acknowledging that the days of peaceful protests were ignored; that there have been no answers for a man killed by police; that this happens continually in Baltimore and other places, with no lawful recourse. 
> 
> We should be coming together on ways to help all Americans, whatever race they are, instead of pulling the race-card every time and then accusing others who defy your personal racism rantings by calling THEM the racists.


I was getting a sick headache reading this thread, until this post.

+rep

----------


## specsaregood

> Don't put words into my mouth, $#@!. I never once condoned any of the violence or destruction of private property.





> NOBODY on this forum is supporting violence.


He knows that; he's just being a douche with a bit of lame trolling.

----------


## AuH20

> NOBODY on this forum is supporting violence. 
> 
> What we are NOT supporting is the ASSuming of baiters like yourself who want to blame everything on them niggahs, while never acknowledging that the days of peaceful protests were ignored; *that there have been no answers for a man killed by police; that this happens continually in Baltimore and other places, with no lawful recourse. 
> *
> We should be coming together on ways to help all Americans, whatever race they are, instead of pulling the race-card every time and then accusing others who defy your personal racism rantings by calling THEM the racists.


I should have burnt my neighbor's house down after TARP passed. After all it was rammed through Congress illegally and I was angry. The fact that my neighbor had nothing to do with personally getting TARP ratified is irrespective of my feelings.

----------


## phill4paul

> You're right, we should burn down all of Baltimore, assault innocent people, burn down private property, and cost productive people billions and billions of dollars in lost business, property damage, and clean up because a video looks shady and the police haven't finished their investigation, *which by the way very well could end up with charges to the officers.* Nope, the NAP, Rule of Law, and private property rights go out the window with "libertarians" as soon as "$#@! da police" comes into the picture.


  You really need to brush up on what the issue at hand is about...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-patrol-wagons

----------


## Smitty

It's totally amazing to me that in the midst of an explosion of flagrant, violent, racism, some people use the opportunity to call those who condemn it "racists".

,...gotta get them fuggin' Elfs outta the liberty movement. They're gonna fuggit up with their liberal nonsense.

----------


## AuH20

> It's totally amazing to me that in the midst of an explosion of flagrant, violent, racism, some people use the opportunity to call those who condemn it "racists".
> 
> ,...gotta get them fuggin' Elfs outta the liberty movement. They're gonna fuggit up with their liberal nonsense.


Private property is deemed expendable in social justice causes. [/S]

----------


## donnay

> So we don't know the whole story, let's just knee-jerk support mass rioting, 150 vehicles being burned, 19 buildings burned, countless numbers of people assaulted, and billions of dollars lost? Got it.


How do you know it isn't agent provocateurs causing the chaos to ensue?  It's not like it hasn't been done before to get more federal funds to beef up the militarization of the police and put troops on our streets--ignoring 1878 Posse Comitatus Act like they ignore the Constitution.

Did you know *George Soros'* bankrolled a lot of the Ferguson Protestors?

----------


## mac_hine

> How do you know it isn't agent provocateurs causing the chaos to ensue?  It's not like it hasn't been done before to get more federal funds to beef up the militarization of the police and put troops on our streets--ignoring 1878 Posse Comitatus Act like they ignore the Constitution.
> 
> Did you know *George Soros'* bankrolled a lot of the Ferguson Protestors?


Bloods and Crips Respond to ‘Lies’ From Baltimore Police Department About Gang Unity




> Yesterday we were among the first to break the story on Blood and Crip gang “truce” agreements, brokered in large part by leaders from the Nation of Islam in Baltimore. But no sooner than our report began going viral, the Baltimore Police Department seized on this as an opportunity to demonize those groups, and claim that the truce was all about bringing harm to them.
> 
> In spite of the police press release to this effect, there was nothing said by any representatives of the Bloods, Crips, Black Guerrilla Family or any other gang that would have given the police any reason to believe this.
> 
> In fact, when we spoke with a local contact involved in this peace-brokering, they said that they were calling for “protests but not destruction of the community.”
> 
> Now, several Blood and Crip members are making the rounds in the local, Baltimore media to clarify the position of the groups involved in the truce, and to debunk what they call the “lies” of the Baltimore Police Department, related to all of this.
> 
> At an event in a local church shown in a Baltimore Sun video, a man named Charles Shelley, who described himself as a member of the Crips, wrapped his arm around a self-described Bloods member named Jamal, calling for unity in the aftermath of the death of Freddie Gray. Both of them clarified that this call for unity was never a call for looting or burning businesses, and the police who said as much were simply lying because they are terrified of the gangs coming together rather than fighting one another.
> ...





http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/0...o-police-lies/

----------


## twomp

> I should have burnt my neighbor's house down after TARP passed. After all it was rammed through Congress illegally and I was angry. The fact that my neighbor had nothing to do with personally getting TARP ratified is irrespective of my feelings.


Go ahead and do it. Then see what happens if you don't get prosecuted and no charges are filed against you. What do you think will happen after? No justice. No peace.

----------


## AuH20

> How do you know it isn't agent provocateurs causing the chaos to ensue?  It's not like it hasn't been done before to get more federal funds to beef up the militarization of the police and put troops on our streets--ignoring 1878 Posse Comitatus Act like they ignore the Constitution.
> 
> Did you know *George Soros'* bankrolled a lot of the Ferguson Protestors?


Sandtown has plenty of provocateurs that grew up there. They don't need to import any.

----------


## donnay

> Sandtown has plenty of provocateurs that grew up there. They don't need to import any.


I don't doubt that either, but all it takes is some group of unknowns to start the ball rolling and these kids follow.  That is all I am saying.

----------


## 69360

> They're destroying their city, let 'em go......
> 
> If they come out here to the sticks and try that $#@! they'd be texting for the kops to come save their ass......


They wouldn't even get a text sent out if they pulled any of that crap around here.

----------


## JK/SEA

Agent Provocateurs = Cops.

why not, in this case?

----------


## 69360

> Agent Provocateurs = Cops.
> 
> why not, in this case?


For the sake of argument, what would the cops have to gain? Seems like it would create a whole lot more work and trouble for them. They have to deal with these scumbags on daily basis anyway.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> Bloods and Crips Respond to ‘Lies’ From Baltimore Police Department About Gang Unity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/0...o-police-lies/


Hahaha, is what the liberty movement has come to? Excuse me if I don't exactly find gang members to be the most believable members of society. I guess that's "racist" too.

----------


## specsaregood

> Excuse me if I don't exactly find gang members to be the most believable members of society. I guess that's "racist" too.


No its not racist; most of us don't find cops to be the most believable members of society either.

----------


## Root

> For the sake of argument, what would the cops have to gain? Seems like it would create a whole lot more work and trouble for them. They have to deal with these scumbags on daily basis anyway.


More free military stuff.  More control.  More pay.

----------


## invisible

> Since when does the Rule of Law look like this:


In countries where people have had enough of state-sponsored death squads, that's exactly what it looks like: that first picture, and the background right of the second.  It starts to look that way when the oppression grows bad enough, citizens have had enough, and getting the tyrants out of the government by peaceful means fails repeatedly.

Where's that quote from the stalin-era Russian guy?

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> *NOBODY on this forum is supporting violence. 
> *
> What we are NOT supporting is the ASSuming of baiters like yourself who want to blame everything on them niggahs, while never acknowledging that the days of peaceful protests were ignored; that there have been no answers for a man killed by police; that this happens continually in Baltimore and other places, with no lawful recourse. 
> 
> We should be coming together on ways to help all Americans, whatever race they are, instead of pulling the race-card every time and then accusing others who defy your personal racism rantings by calling THEM the racists.


Really? Because I've seen otherwise. I've seen a lot of rioting apologists and excusing going on. I've seen "well the cops killed Freddie Gray first!" as if this is the school yard and "he started it" is a justifiable reason. Secondly, the investigation isn't over yet and all we have are 1 video and a lot of hood fairy tales, similar to Ferguson. Actually we had a lot less in Ferguson. I see a lot of race cards being pulled from social justice warriors on here, around the internet, and IRL.

I don't believe in the wanton destruction of private property and I would be "ranting" about the rioters no matter their color, yet, I have a feeling that a group of white rioters wouldn't get such a free pass from the MSM, leftists, and "libertarians." I don't give a single $#@! that the protestors are black, that is irrelevant to me, but I wasn't born yesterday and I realize that their race has a lot to do with the narrative in the media and why so many are willing to excuse away their behavior.

What I see going on is a lot of libertarians irrationally hate the police and don't care about the facts here. The facts are irrelevant, some in the liberty movement would support any "$#@! the police" movement and sacrifice all other libertarian principles for it. As soon as we can all hate on cops what preceded and what follows aren't important. What is important is that we can all hate "kops" and rage against the man.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Many people have mentioned lack of TV coverage of the peaceful protests. IIRC, there was a lot of blame placed on the media for televising the Ferguson protests. The locals were angry at the media for publicizing and inflaming the situation. When the media started to televise Baltimore, locals once again started to accuse them of making the situation worse. 

Damned if you do, damned if you don't. (And I am certainly not a defender of the establishment media complex).

----------


## Anti Federalist

> In countries where people have had enough of state-sponsored death squads, that's exactly what it looks like: that first picture, and the background right of the second.  It starts to look that way when the oppression grows bad enough, citizens have had enough, and getting the tyrants out of the government by peaceful means fails repeatedly.
> 
> Where's that quote from the stalin-era Russian guy?


This one?

“And how we burned in the camps later, thinking: What would things have been like if every Security operative, when he went out at night to make an arrest, had been uncertain whether he would return alive and had to say good-bye to his family? Or if, during periods of mass arrests, as for example in Leningrad, when they arrested a quarter of the entire city, people had not simply sat there in their lairs, paling with terror at every bang of the downstairs door and at every step on the staircase, but had understood they had nothing left to lose and had boldly set up in the downstairs hall an ambush of half a dozen people with axes, hammers, pokers, or whatever else was at hand?... The Organs would very quickly have suffered a shortage of officers and transport and, notwithstanding all of Stalin's thirst, the cursed machine would have ground to a halt! If...if...We didn't love freedom enough. And even more – we had no awareness of the real situation.... We purely and simply deserved everything that happened afterward.” 

― Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn

----------


## JK/SEA

> Really? Because I've seen otherwise. I've seen a lot of rioting apologists and excusing going on. I've seen "well the cops killed Freddie Gray first!" as if this is the school yard and "he started it" is a justifiable reason. Secondly, the investigation isn't over yet and all we have are 1 video and a lot of hood fairy tales, similar to Ferguson. Actually we had a lot less in Ferguson. I see a lot of race cards being pulled from social justice warriors on here, around the internet, and IRL.
> 
> I don't believe in the wanton destruction of private property and I would be "ranting" about the rioters no matter their color, yet, I have a feeling that a group of white rioters wouldn't get such a free pass from the MSM, leftists, and "libertarians." I don't give a single $#@! that the protestors are black, that is irrelevant to me, but I wasn't born yesterday and I realize that their race has a lot to do with the narrative in the media and why so many are willing to excuse away their behavior.
> 
> What I see going on is a lot of libertarians irrationally hate the police and don't care about the facts here. The facts are irrelevant, some in the liberty movement would support any "$#@! the police" movement and sacrifice all other libertarian principles for it. As soon as we can all hate on cops what preceded and what follows aren't important. What is important is that we can all hate "kops" and rage against the man.


drool donkey rhetoric at best.

----------


## AuH20

> Many people have mentioned lack of TV coverage of the peaceful protests. IIRC, there was a lot of blame placed on the media for televising the Ferguson protests. The locals were angry at the media for publicizing and inflaming the situation. *When the media started to televise Baltimore, locals once again started to accuse them of making the situation worse.* 
> 
> Damned if you do, damned if you don't. (And I am certainly not a defender of the establishment media complex).

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> In countries where people have had enough of state-sponsored death squads, that's exactly what it looks like: that first picture, and the background right of the second.  It starts to look that way when the oppression grows bad enough, citizens have had enough, and getting the tyrants out of the government by peaceful means fails repeatedly.
> 
> Where's that quote from the stalin-era Russian guy?


I don't think Baltimore, MD circa 2015 is anywhere NEAR Stalin's Russia and there are no "death squads," what are you talking about? Rule of law never looks like burning CVS, destroying cars, assaulting innocent people, and costing productive citizens billions of dollars. If they have a beef with the police perhaps they should fight them, at least that would be consistent with the alleged "principles" of this "nonviolent protest." Instead they act like criminals and cowards with no honor.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> drool donkey rhetoric at best.


Oh good one.

Perhaps I should join the Bloods or the Crips and then you listen to what I have to say.

----------


## JK/SEA

> For the sake of argument, what would the cops have to gain? Seems like it would create a whole lot more work and trouble for them. They have to deal with these scumbags on daily basis anyway.


job security for cops, lawyers, prosecutors, judges, media...nothing important. Except more money and power.

broken window theory.

----------


## AuH20

> Really? Because I've seen otherwise. I've seen a lot of rioting apologists and excusing going on. I've seen "well the cops killed Freddie Gray first!" as if this is the school yard and "he started it" is a justifiable reason. Secondly, the investigation isn't over yet and all we have are 1 video and a lot of hood fairy tales, similar to Ferguson. Actually we had a lot less in Ferguson. I see a lot of race cards being pulled from social justice warriors on here, around the internet, and IRL.
> 
> I don't believe in the wanton destruction of private property and I would be "ranting" about the rioters no matter their color, yet, I have a feeling that a group of white rioters wouldn't get such a free pass from the MSM, leftists, and "libertarians." I don't give a single $#@! that the protestors are black, that is irrelevant to me, but I wasn't born yesterday and I realize that their race has a lot to do with the narrative in the media and why so many are willing to excuse away their behavior.
> 
> What I see going on is a lot of libertarians irrationally hate the police and don't care about the facts here. The facts are irrelevant, some in the liberty movement would support any "$#@! the police" movement and sacrifice all other libertarian principles for it. As soon as we can all hate on cops what preceded and what follows aren't important. What is important is that we can all hate "kops" and rage against the man.


Party A assaults Party B, so Party B decides to burn down the store of Party C. Seems fair? Right?

----------


## invisible

> This one?
> 
> “And how we burned in the camps later, thinking: What would things have been like if every Security operative, when he went out at night to make an arrest, had been uncertain whether he would return alive and had to say good-bye to his family? Or if, during periods of mass arrests, as for example in Leningrad, when they arrested a quarter of the entire city, people had not simply sat there in their lairs, paling with terror at every bang of the downstairs door and at every step on the staircase, but had understood they had nothing left to lose and had boldly set up in the downstairs hall an ambush of half a dozen people with axes, hammers, pokers, or whatever else was at hand?... The Organs would very quickly have suffered a shortage of officers and transport and, notwithstanding all of Stalin's thirst, the cursed machine would have ground to a halt! If...if...We didn't love freedom enough. And even more – we had no awareness of the real situation.... We purely and simply deserved everything that happened afterward.” 
> 
> ― Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


Yup, that one!  You and Gunny always seem to have it handy.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Oh good one.
> 
> Perhaps I should join the Bloods or the Crips and then you listen to what I have to say.



oh don't be silly. You strike me as more a Hells Angels type.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Private property is deemed expendable in social justice causes. [/S]


Someone from the Police, may have been the Chief, was on TV today pretty much saying exactly that. Keeping everyone alive (including the protesters) was the number one priority. Destruction of property was acceptable collateral damage in order to keep the protesters safe (and the Police free of blame). CYA is epidemic in the US.

----------


## AuH20

> I don't think Baltimore, MD circa 2015 is anywhere NEAR Stalin's Russia and there are no "death squads," what are you talking about? Rule of law never looks like burning CVS, destroying cars, assaulting innocent people, and costing productive citizens billions of dollars.* If they have a beef with the police perhaps they should fight them, at least that would be consistent with the alleged "principles" of this "nonviolent protest." Instead they act like criminals and cowards with no honor.*


An eye for an eye would be completely valid. If those 6 cops suddenly disappeared, I would shed no tears for them.

----------


## invisible

> I don't think Baltimore, MD circa 2015 is anywhere NEAR Stalin's Russia and there are no "death squads," what are you talking about? Rule of law never looks like burning CVS, destroying cars, assaulting innocent people, and costing productive citizens billions of dollars. If they have a beef with the police perhaps they should fight them, at least that would be consistent with the alleged "principles" of this "nonviolent protest." Instead they act like criminals and cowards with no honor.


You don't think that goons in uniform who run around killing with impunity are death squads?  And did you even notice what is burning in that first picture, and the right of the background in the second?  I agree totally that the looters are simply criminals and cowards with no sense of honor.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> What I see going on is a lot of libertarians irrationally hate the police and don't care about the facts here. The facts are irrelevant, some in the liberty movement would support any "$#@! the police" movement and sacrifice all other libertarian principles for it. As soon as we can all hate on cops what preceded and what follows aren't important. What is important is that we can all hate "kops" and rage against the man.


If you think "hatred" of police is irrational, then you have not been paying attention.

----------


## tod evans

> oh don't be silly. You strike me as more a Hells Angels type.


I seriously doubt that!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Party A assaults Party B, so Party B decides to burn down the store of Party C. Seems fair? Right?


It's outrageous. The worst type of theft.

And that's the problem with saying "let them burn _their_ city down". There is no collective "_their_" there. It is a few arsonists and looters (individuals) destroying the property, livelihoods and suppliers of many other individuals.

----------


## TheTexan

Every time a police car is burned, an American bald eagle sheds a tear

----------


## twomp

> oh don't be silly. You strike me as more a Hells Angels type.


I say more of the Klan type. You know the ones that think only people of a certain race should receive liberty. Yet if your community is harassed and targeted by criminals in blue costumes, its because they deserve it. 

This is what happens when the cops get to go around your neighborhood beating on people and taking people on 30 minute joy rides that leave them with severed spine. Watch when history repeats itself again in another city, I hope you cop supporters don't come around here all shocked about the city burning. This will continue all across America and it will get worse until cops are prosecuted for killing people.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I don't think Baltimore, MD circa 2015 is anywhere NEAR Stalin's Russia


No, you're right.

Stalin could only *dream* of the level of surveillance AmeriKans are now under.

Just curious... what do think, as a percentage, how many people in prison are innocent?

----------


## Uriel999

> No, you're right.
> 
> Stalin could only *dream* of the level of surveillance AmeriKans are now under.
> 
> Just curious... what do think, as a percentage, how many people in prison are innocent?


The correct answer is a rebuttal, how many Americans have simply not been caught yet. 3 felonies a day...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> This one?
> 
> “And how we burned in the camps later, thinking: What would things have been like if every Security operative, when he went out at night to make an arrest, had been uncertain whether he would return alive and had to say good-bye to his family? Or if, during periods of mass arrests, as for example in Leningrad, when they arrested a quarter of the entire city, people had not simply sat there in their lairs, paling with terror at every bang of the downstairs door and at every step on the staircase, but had understood they had nothing left to lose and had boldly set up in the downstairs hall an ambush of half a dozen people with axes, hammers, pokers, or whatever else was at hand?... The Organs would very quickly have suffered a shortage of officers and transport and, notwithstanding all of Stalin's thirst, the cursed machine would have ground to a halt! If...if...We didn't love freedom enough. And even more – we had no awareness of the real situation.... We purely and simply deserved everything that happened afterward.” 
> 
> ― Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Anti Federalist again.


Someone plz +rep my brother AF.

----------


## invisible

> Someone plz +rep my brother AF.


Already covered.

----------


## donnay

> How do you know it isn't agent provocateurs causing the chaos to ensue?  It's not like it hasn't been done before to get more federal funds to beef up the militarization of the police and put troops on our streets--ignoring 1878 Posse Comitatus Act like they ignore the Constitution.
> 
> Did you know *George Soros'* bankrolled a lot of the Ferguson Protestors?



*Soros Group Advocates Violence Against Cops in Baltimore
Foundation played role in agitating demonstrators during Ferguson protests*

 by Adan Salazar | Infowars.com | April 28, 2015 

Social media pages run by the George Soros-founded Open Society Foundations appeared to justify violence in Baltimore, in particular against police.

Yesterday, two of the foundations social media pages sent a Vox article out to their followers entitled, *This is the perfect response to anyone calling for nonviolence in Baltimore,* with an alternate headline reading, The important thing everyone calling for nonviolence in Baltimore fails to say.



*Continued...*

----------


## rpfocus

> Seems as though the SJW leftist tactic of race baiting and playing the race card has fully infected the liberty movement.
> 
> Apparently libertarians are into cries of "racism" now.


Right, because there's no such thing as racism. "Should" "we" "just" "start" "putting" "everything" "in" "quotes?" 

Playing the "playing the race card" card is just as lame a tactic...

----------


## rpfocus

> I say more of the Klan type. You know the ones that think only people of a certain race should receive liberty.


Quoted because it needs to be stated again.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Really? Because I've seen otherwise. I've seen a lot of rioting apologists and excusing going on. I've seen "well the cops killed Freddie Gray first!" as if this is the school yard and "he started it" is a justifiable reason. Secondly, the investigation isn't over yet and all we have are 1 video and a lot of hood fairy tales, similar to Ferguson. Actually we had a lot less in Ferguson. I see a lot of race cards being pulled from social justice warriors on here, around the internet, and IRL.
> 
> I don't believe in the wanton destruction of private property and I would be "ranting" about the rioters no matter their color, yet, I have a feeling that a group of white rioters wouldn't get such a free pass from the MSM, leftists, and "libertarians." I don't give a single $#@! that the protestors are black, that is irrelevant to me, but I wasn't born yesterday and I realize that their race has a lot to do with the narrative in the media and why so many are willing to excuse away their behavior.
> 
> What I see going on is a lot of libertarians irrationally hate the police and don't care about the facts here. The facts are irrelevant, some in the liberty movement would support any "$#@! the police" movement and sacrifice all other libertarian principles for it. As soon as we can all hate on cops what preceded and what follows aren't important. What is important is that we can all hate "kops" and rage against the man.


I'm saying that.  It's inescapable.  Blood needs to be drawn before anything really happens.  The tree of liberty needs to be refreshed from time with the blood of tyrants.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The correct answer is a rebuttal, how many Americans have simply not been caught yet. 3 felonies a day...


This is correct

----------


## Qdog

The solution is for the Cops to pull out and let those fine upstanding citizens burn down and loot their own neighborhood.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Of course, by the numbers, 2015 is shaping up to be one of the safest years ever for cops.

https://www.odmp.org/

No so much for us Mundanes though...

http://killedbypolice.net/

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Obama: Baltimore Violence Is 'Counterproductive'*
RollingStone.com-2 hours ago
President Barack Obama voiced his disapproval of the recent rioting in Baltimore in a press conference on Tuesday. "There is no excuse for the ...



Since when is disgraced dronegangsta authority on violelnce that is counterproductive?

----------


## AuH20

> The solution is for the Cops to pull out and let those fine upstanding citizens burn down and loot their own neighborhood.


Nearly half of the police department is African American as well. All the stars are aligned in seemingly the proper formation and YET there are still problems.

----------


## AuH20

> I'm saying that.  It's inescapable.  Blood needs to be drawn before anything really happens.  The tree of liberty needs to be refreshed from time with the blood of tyrants.


In the future, we will be likely fighting both the tyrants and the lawless mobs. Think of fighting the aristocracy and Jacobins at the same very time.

----------


## donnay

Another Ustream:  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/stackizshort

H/T: stray85

This Ustream will be back up in a few minutes.  They are trying to get a handle on what to do when the curfew rolls around.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Iran is trying to make it an international scandal, this diversion leak on Drudge currently.

*Iran Supreme Leader: 'Ridiculous That Even Though US President Is Black, Still Such Crimes Against  Blacks'...*

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> In the future, we will be likely fighting both the tyrants and the lawless mobs. Think of fighting the aristocracy and Jacobins at the same very time.




^^This guy



^^Or, this guy

....if you have to think twice about that choice you've lost your mind.

----------


## presence

> well, it says 'man', so we know its not a cop...


We also immediately knew he was shot by a non-cop.  Else the statement would have been in the passive tense, "an officer involved use of force occurred".

----------


## presence

> Nearly half of the police department is African American as well. All the stars are aligned in seemingly the proper formation and YET there are still problems.


It ain't black vs white; its blue vs you

----------


## Uriel999

> I'm saying that.  It's inescapable.  Blood needs to be drawn before anything really happens.  The tree of liberty needs to be refreshed from time with the blood of tyrants.


Be careful what you wish for.

----------


## presence

*Four shot in Baltimore Tuesday, police say*http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/baltimore-city/bs-md-ci-shooting-20150428-story.html

----------


## 69360

> More free military stuff.  More control.  More pay.





> job security for cops, lawyers, prosecutors, judges, media...nothing important. Except more money and power.
> 
> broken window theory.



Eh maybe. They had all that already in bodymore murderland before the sneaker and liquor riots.

----------


## twomp

> The solution is for the Cops to pull out and let those fine upstanding citizens burn down and loot their own neighborhood.


Baltimore wouldn't be burning right now if the Cops didn't decide to enforce their version of "the law." If me and 5 of my friends took someone into a car for 30 minutes and that person ended up dying from a severed spine at the end of the ride. Would we get to sit at home while "justice is served" or would we be sitting in a jail cell right now?

IF they really cared about that neighborhood not burning, they would charge those 6 officers and let them defend themselves in court. That would end the riots right there. But they are not going to do that now are they? So this pretense of giving a fk about the community only serves to pull the wool over the eyes of sheeps like you.

----------


## donnay

Police in MRAPS are telling everyone, including media to leave the area NOW.

http://original.livestream.com/activistworldnewsnow

----------


## mac_hine

Cantwell Live stream

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Baltimore is RIOTING tonight!

----------


## donnay

http://www.ustream.tv/wearechange

----------


## presence

> http://www.ustream.tv/wearechange


I just heard 

"all the white people need to go home.  you do not belong here."


police are shooting dispersant into media

----------


## presence

police shooting "pepper balls" at wearechange

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepper-spray_projectile



> *How does Air-K products Works?*
> 
> AIR-K Systems are powered by high-pressure air launchers which fire frangible projectiles. These projectiles break upon impact and release an extremely effective, high grade pepper irritant called PAVA or Capsaicin. 
> *
> Compliance is achieved by a unique three-way :*
> 
> _ 1 - Psychological shock: the surprise of being “shot”.
>     2 - Powerful kinetic impact: painful but harmless (non lethal).
>     3 -Super irritant: Pava powder causes incapacitating coughing and a burning sensation in the eyes, nose, throat and skin._
> ...


http://www.air-k.eu/pepperball-operational,us,8,50.cfm

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> It's outrageous. The worst type of theft.
> 
> And that's the problem with saying "let them burn _their_ city down". There is no collective "_their_" there. It is a few arsonists and looters (individuals) destroying the property, livelihoods and suppliers of many other individuals.


The cold truth is that most of these looters and thugs are probably A) not from Baltimore to begin with, B) are already criminals, C) have their existence subsidized by the taxpayer through numerous welfare programs, or D) all of the above. These aren't the Founding Fathers standing up for their rights as Americans looking to defend their community against tyranny, these are thugs looking to loot, assault, and riot. They don't care about Baltimore, they don't care about Freddie Gray, and they sure as $#@! don't care about freedom or liberty. None of the hardworking and productive people in Baltimore were likely in on these riots and in fact have had their property destroyed. Some on here support that.




> You don't think that goons in uniform who run around killing with impunity are death squads?  And did you even notice what is burning in that first picture, and the right of the background in the second?  I agree totally that the looters are simply criminals and cowards with no sense of honor.


I don't think that "goons in uniform" run around and kill people for no reason with 100% immunity. I do believe there are of course bad cops and I think the way our country views law enforcement is skewed but to compare that to the USSR is an insult to the people who lived in the USSR.




> Someone from the Police, may have been the Chief, was on TV today pretty much saying exactly that. Keeping everyone alive (including the protesters) was the number one priority. Destruction of property was acceptable collateral damage in order to keep the protesters safe (and the Police free of blame). CYA is epidemic in the US.


Because if they use force opportunistic "journalists" will catch them in the act and they'll all be deemed as racists and the US DOJ will be on their asses in 24 hours. If these rioters were white force would have been used long ago and the riot would be have been quelled because the police would have been freed from hucksters like Al Sharpton, the media, and Eric Holder crying racism anytime a black person is arrested or taken down, regardless of whether it was justified or not.




> I say more of the Klan type. You know the ones that think only people of a certain race should receive liberty. Yet if your community is harassed and targeted by criminals in blue costumes, its because they deserve it. 
> 
> This is what happens when the cops get to go around your neighborhood beating on people and taking people on 30 minute joy rides that leave them with severed spine. Watch when history repeats itself again in another city, I hope you cop supporters don't come around here all shocked about the city burning. This will continue all across America and it will get worse until cops are prosecuted for killing people.


 I guess Rand and I should both be fitted for our whites:



> Presidential candidate Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) weighed in on the turmoil in Baltimore on Tuesday, *standing with police and blaming the violence on a lack of morals in America.*
> 
> "I came through the train on Baltimore (sic) last night, *I'm glad the train didn't stop*," he said, laughing, during an interview with conservative radio host Laura Ingraham.
> 
> Railing against what he repeatedly called *"thuggery and thievery"* in the streets of Baltimore, Paul told Ingraham that *talking about "root causes" was not appropriate in the middle of a riot.*
> 
> "The police have to do what they have to do, and I am very sympathetic to the plight of the police in this," he said.
> 
> As for root causes, Paul listed some ideas of his own.
> ...


http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewir...ltimore-morals

Oh no he called them "thugs and thieves" what a RACIST!!!!! AND he supports the ability of the cops to suppress the rioting, looting, assaulting, and wanton destruction of property damage, what a STATIST! I'm shocked to learn that Senator Paul hates black people.

I understand there are many on here and in the liberty movement who do not believe in the concept of police departments and will always side against police no matter the cause and regardless of the facts. I have philosophical disagreements in that regard, but I just don't see how anyone who purports to believe in the rule of law, property rights, and the Non-Aggression Principle can look at the Baltimore (or Ferguson) riots and say "yeah well they have a point." I'm not saying what the police did to Freddie Gray is right, I'm not sure of all of the facts and I don't jump on internet lynch mobs without all the facts. I'm saying I don't believe in mob justice and find it the complete antithesis of everything I stand for and I refuse to sanction what is going on in Baltimore. I don't see how anyone can support the idea of "well the police are racist, lets burn down CVS and assault innocent people." I also find it disheartening that many on here have resorted to liberal tactics like crying "racist" when someone doesn't agree with them.

I think the bigger picture is the flawed way people view police in America. There are too many laws in this country and I believe police and community relations would go up tenfold if we stopped viewing police as glorified tax collectors and did away with a good 90% of more of our laws.

----------


## presence

Baltimore mom who slapped rioting son:


 'I don't want him to be a Freddie Gray'

----------


## donnay

“*When People Lose Everything, They Have Nothing Left To Lose, And They Lose It*” ~ Gerald Celente

----------


## Uriel999

This is bull$#@!. I bought a 12 pack and hot wings for tonight an it is so lame. I feel cheated. Cheated!

----------


## UWDude

> The cold truth is that most of these looters and thugs are probably A) not from Baltimore to begin with, B) are already criminals, C) have their existence subsidized by the taxpayer through numerous welfare programs, or D) all of the above.


Sounds like all the cops and national guard down there to me.

----------


## presence

wearechange cameras are down

----------


## Slave Mentality

Speculation about causes and affects of this can be argued ad nauseum. I may not agree with all the techniques, but I do respect the blacks for not being scared to mix it up with the robocops. 

Sort them into your moral understanding all you may, but deep down inside you know damn well that this $#@! gets attention that is well needed regarding our undeniable police state and welfare state.  It goes hand in hand like a requirement.  Unfortunately, the proletariat will demand more and harder of the same.  Need more cops and need more welfare.  That should fix it.  

This is only the beginning.  Wait until Fiat Bonanza $#@!s out.

----------


## twomp

> The cold truth is that most of these looters and thugs are probably A) not from Baltimore to begin with, B) are already criminals, C) have their existence subsidized by the taxpayer through numerous welfare programs, or D) all of the above. These aren't the Founding Fathers standing up for their rights as Americans looking to defend their community against tyranny, these are thugs looking to loot, assault, and riot. They don't care about Baltimore, they don't care about Freddie Gray, and they sure as $#@! don't care about freedom or liberty. None of the hardworking and productive people in Baltimore were likely in on these riots and in fact have had their property destroyed. Some on here support that.
> 
> 
> I don't think that "goons in uniform" run around and kill people for no reason with 100% immunity. I do believe there are of course bad cops and I think the way our country views law enforcement is skewed but to compare that to the USSR is an insult to the people who lived in the USSR.
> 
> 
> Because if they use force opportunistic "journalists" will catch them in the act and they'll all be deemed as racists and the US DOJ will be on their asses in 24 hours. If these rioters were white force would have been used long ago and the riot would be have been quelled because the police would have been freed from hucksters like Al Sharpton, the media, and Eric Holder crying racism anytime a black person is arrested or taken down, regardless of whether it was justified or not.
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of sitting here thumbing your nose and giving everyone lectures about being a libertarian why don't you answer this? Why do cops get special treatment? If it was just some other random 6 people who severed a handcuffed person's spine, would they be in jail? You say stupid $#@! like we support this violence but you still don't get it. This is not the first time cops have gotten away with murder. We have a whole entire form topic with threads of $#@! like this all over the country. Baltimore is burning for one reason and it is because these cops are getting special treatment. If they want to stop the rioting and the looting, treat the cops like they would any other criminal.

----------


## Slave Mentality

^ yes

----------


## presence

> anyone who calls for protestors to remain "peaceful," 
> 
> 
> like the Civil  Rights activists of old, must answer this question: what actions should  be taken when America refuses to be ashamed? Images of black death are  proliferating beyond our capacity to tell each story, yet there remains  no tipping point in sight—no moment when white people in America will  say, "Enough." And no amount of international outrage diminishes the  US's reputation to the point of challenging its status as a hegemonic  superpower.


http://www.truth-out.org/opinion/ite...windows-theory

----------


## r3volution 3.0

"Police just deliberately shot rubber bullets at group of press."

Re-sight those weapons away from the press and toward the arsonists and load real bullets.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> "Police just deliberately shot rubber bullets at group of press."
> 
> Re-sight those weapons away from the press and toward the arsonists and load real bullets.


Judge Dread your favorite movie?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Judge Dread your favorite movie?


Are you against the use of force to defend private property?

...go try reasoning with la canaille and see how far you get.

----------


## mad cow

Cop:Owner of store @XXXX road reporting that people are carrying out TV's and are still inside.

Dispatch:They've been doing it all day.

Cop: Yes Ma'am.

----------


## Root

> Cop:Owner of store @XXXX road reporting that people are carrying out TV's and are still inside.
> 
> Dispatch:They've been doing it all day.
> 
> Cop: Yes Ma'am.


I heard that too.  Lolz.

It doesn't sound like the 10p curfew is very effective

----------


## TheTexan

How much are these TV's worth?  And how much is a plane ticket to Baltimore

----------


## twomp

There must be a lot of TV's in there because they've been at it "all day!"

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> Instead of sitting here thumbing your nose and giving everyone lectures about being a libertarian why don't you answer this? Why do cops get special treatment? If it was just some other random 6 people who severed a handcuffed person's spine, would they be in jail? You say stupid $#@! like we support this violence but you still don't get it. This is not the first time cops have gotten away with murder. We have a whole entire form topic with threads of $#@! like this all over the country. Baltimore is burning for one reason and it is because these cops are getting special treatment. If they want to stop the rioting and the looting, treat the cops like they would any other criminal.


No one said cops should be above the law. If they killed Freddie Gray illegally they should be sent to prison. The end. Now why don't you defend private property and condemn those who riot, loot, and assault innocent people instead of apologizing and excusing their behavior. Don't worry I won't hold my breath.

----------


## presence



----------


## JohnGalt1225

> There must be a lot of TV's in there because they've been at it "all day!"


Well they are just stealing those tv's because cops are racist. Hell they're practically the Founding Fathers.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> 


You find a lot of ideological affinity between the Sons of Liberty and the Baltimore free-$#@!-stealers, do you?

----------


## presence

> The libertarian community has always had flaws, but these $#@!ing comparisons are just ​_embarrassing._ I'm starting to think an ideological purge of these self-hating, social justice spewing, racist accusing beta males is in order.


ffs kids its the #8 most favorited photo on the #2 trending #baltimoreuprising hashtag https://twitter.com/search?q=%23balt...ng&mode=photos

----------


## wizardwatson

> You find a lot of ideological affinity between the Sons of Liberty and the Baltimore free-$#@!-stealers, do you?


Hate to burst your bubble but the Sons of Liberty and all the rest of the Founding Fathers gaggle were mercantilist opportunists who saw an "in" to expand their wealth at the expense of the blood of the poor.  After the revolution they needed a federal authority so that they could all agree on how to start divvying out the land to the west.

Boston Tea Party was the plot of rich men.  There was nothing holy or righteous about the Revolutionary War.  War always was and always is about money.

----------


## mad cow

> There must be a lot of TV's in there because they've been at it "all day!"


Not anymore.

----------


## The Northbreather

> The cold truth is that most of these looters and thugs are probably A) not from Baltimore to begin with, B) are already criminals, C) have their existence subsidized by the taxpayer through numerous welfare programs, or D) all of the above. These aren't the Founding Fathers standing up for their rights as Americans looking to defend their community against tyranny, these are thugs looking to loot, assault, and riot. They don't care about Baltimore, they don't care about Freddie Gray, and they sure as $#@! don't care about freedom or liberty. None of the hardworking and productive people in Baltimore were likely in on these riots and in fact have had their property destroyed. Some on here support that.


I wouldn't group all people together on this.

I'm sure some of the PROTESTERS are rightfully directing their anger at the abusive, protectionist police.

I agree that it's entirely possible that many of the LOOTERS are not fighting for freedom and are so unaware of the concept of liberty that they would fight and steal and vote with equal ferver to preserve their "entitled " rations.

Yet these same people cry foul when beaten by the police officer that's been fattened by the exact same tax system.

They can't make the connection at their level of understanding, this is why education ( not gub'ment) of the idea of liberty is so important to Dr. Ron Paul. 

This concept must be understood first.

----------


## presence



----------


## HVACTech

> Hate to burst your bubble but the Sons of Liberty *and all the rest of the Founding Fathers gaggle* were mercantilist opportunists who saw an "in" to expand their wealth at the expense of the blood of the poor.  After the revolution they needed a federal authority so that they could all agree on how to start divvying out the land to the west.
> 
> Boston Tea Party was the plot of rich men.  *There was nothing holy or righteous about the Revolutionary War.*  War always was and always is about money.


the founders were deniers? 
and they concocted a plot to deny the poor their tea?

thank you for pointing this out to me.  

-rep.

----------


## mad cow

Dispatch: Burglar alarm at Young's Liquor Store.

*LIBERTY!*

----------


## presence

ben swann from the 22nd

----------


## The Northbreather

> 


Epic Video.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to presence again.

----------


## presence



----------


## r3volution 3.0

^^^Hear! Hear!

----------


## The Northbreather

> Future Rand voter.


yup

----------


## wizardwatson

> the founders were deniers? 
> and they concocted a plot to deny the poor their tea?
> 
> thank you for pointing this out to me.  
> 
> -rep.


Let me explain it better for you.

IF "cost to win war against England" < "rent payments to England" THEN "go to war"

FUNCTION "go to war"

distribute_propaganda()
manufacturer_grass_roots_rebellion()
enlist_poor_people_to_die()
kill_enemies()
tax_poor_people()
use_taxes_to_hide_this_program()

----------


## mad cow

Youth with red top and black pants breaking into a bar with and ax.

----------


## presence

1968

----------


## AuH20

> I wouldn't group all people together on this.
> 
> I'm sure some of the PROTESTERS are rightfully directing their anger at the abusive, protectionist police.
> 
> *I agree that it's entirely possible that many of the LOOTERS are not fighting for freedom and are so unaware of the concept of liberty that they would fight and steal and vote with equal ferver to preserve their "entitled " rations.
> 
> Yet these same people cry foul when beaten by the police officer that's been fattened by the exact same tax system.
> 
> They can't make the connection at their level of understanding, this is why education ( not gub'ment) of the idea of liberty is so important to Dr. Ron Paul. 
> ...


Ding. Ding. Ding.

----------


## AuH20

> Speculation about causes and affects of this can be argued ad nauseum. I may not agree with all the techniques, but I do respect the blacks for not being scared to mix it up with the robocops. 
> 
> Sort them into your moral understanding all you may, but deep down inside you know damn well that this $#@! gets attention that is well needed regarding our undeniable police state and welfare state.  It goes hand in hand like a requirement.  Unfortunately, the proletariat will demand more and harder of the same.  Need more cops and need more welfare.  That should fix it.  
> 
> This is only the beginning.  Wait until Fiat Bonanza $#@!s out.


Dependents vs. Cops. We all win in the end. Hopefully, the dependents can tire out the cops for us.

----------


## mad cow

Dispatch: Another liquor store,didn't catch name,Male and female outside with a ladder and a crowbar.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Stupidity is not funny...
> 
> ...not as long as said idiots are voting anyway. 
> 
> Don't vote. Thanks.


So I'm a Marxist and an idiot.

I so wanted to vote too.  I mean I was like 0.00005% sure that this was going to be the one election in the history of the U.S.A that actually changed the world.  

You know you're supposed to be lying to us idiots like Rand is not telling us the truth like Ron did.  Did you not get the memo?

Anyway, maybe idiots not voting is a better strategy.  I like the honest angle.  You've taken care of me.  Only 100 million idiots to go!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Youth with red top and black pants breaking into a bar with and ax.


A protestor, concerned about how the state's monetary policy is leading to sub-optimal resource allocation, obviously.

----------


## Smitty

You people who are trying to ideologically connect the liberty movement to the riot/loot element which exists in America are misguided, at best.
A: The riot/loot element doesn't want to be associated with you.
B: It discredits the liberty movement.

----------


## mad cow

> A protestor, concerned about how the state's monetary policy is leading to sub-optimal resource allocation, obviously.


Perhaps,but I think he was more upset about the 17th Amendment and the popular election of Senators.

----------


## AuH20

> You people who are trying to ideologically connect the liberty movement to the riot/loot element which exists in America are misguided, at best.
> A: The riot/loot element doesn't want to be associated with you.
> B: It discredits the liberty movement.


The riot element is like an uncontrollable fire consuming everything in it's wake. It's mindless and focused on making white people pay. But the problem is that the average white person is not associated with the true power structure. GMOs, Mercury laced vaccines, financial fraud. We're not immune to any of these shenanigans just because of the pallor of our skin.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Did anyone see the footage of the car spinning out of control on a city block and slamming into a stray washing machine out in the middle of the street? It's pretty funny.


Grand Theft Auto type stuff.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> 1968


Ah, the good old days...

Is that the Democratic National Convention? 

Well, the anti-war people were right on that point, of course, but at the same time they were unwitting pawns of the Communists (yes, Capital C in those days). 

...and I heartily cheer for the busting of Bolshevik skulls, even if by the hands of Mayor Daley's swine.

----------


## AuH20

> So, then, you have no understanding of blowback?
> 
> You think some 14 year old kid in Yemen who picks up an AK47 to fight The Great Satan has any understanding of geo-political affairs and the nuances of diplomacy and international subterfuges?
> 
> No, he does it because his mother, brother, father, sister aunt or uncle got blown up in a US drone strike, or something similarly horrible.
> 
> These people in Baltimore and Ferguson before that, were doing the same thing, regardless of robbing or looting.
> 
> The whole thing started because people are pissed. 
> ...


I think it's worse than that. It's more akin to blowback for being BORN. There is a nihilistic element to all this.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Perhaps,but I think he was more upset about the 17th Amendment and the popular election of Senators.


We should schedule a colloquium with him and his pals on the finer points of Constitutional Law.

----------


## Smitty

> .we burned down countries .


Who is this "we" that you refer to?

I didn't burn any countries. The looted and burned businesses didn't kill anyone.

Your guilt and blame is misguided.

----------


## PierzStyx

> What is interesting is that police were throwing bricks back. Of course, this kind of response serves to solicit a prescribed response. I believe that video of police throwing bricks is up at and running over at Ruptly.



Its the cycle of oppression/violence. Violence justifies violence, which then justifies even greater retaliatory violence, and so on. This is how the police state justifies itself. Voices of Liberty had a good article about this posted a while back. Wish I could find it.

----------


## DFF

Apparently Mr. Gray received a major operation on his neck and spine just a week prior to allegedly being "murdered" by the police.




> EXCLUSIVE: The Fourth Estate has been told that Freddie Gray’s life-ending injuries to his spine may have possibly been the result of spinal and neck surgery that he allegedly received a week before he was arrested, not from rough excessively rough treatment or abuse from police. 
> 
> The Fourth Estate has contacted sources who allege that Freddie Gray received spinal and neck surgery a week before we was arrested, and was allegedly receiving a large structured settlement from Allstate Insurance. The surgery is allegedly related to a car accident in which Gray was involved.


http://thefourthestate.co/2015/04/br...before-arrest/

The melting of the latest plastic god has begun.



_Now the search begins for another...._

----------


## Ender

> Apparently Mr. Gray received a major operation on his neck and spine just a week prior to allegedly being "murdered" by the police.
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefourthestate.co/2015/04/br...before-arrest/
> 
> The melting of the latest plastic god has begun.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, yes- those unnamed sources can always be trusted. How convenient.

ESPECIALLY when Gray was running away- at least that's what the cops said. Running away right after a spinal operation- oh yeah.

----------


## afwjam

Damn this thread is bringing out the worst in folks here. Kinda like the protest. There is no excuse for violence or property damage, but the police or national guard shooting these people won't help.  I guess property owners could, if they feared for their life, even then I don't think more violence will help. These rioters are clearly not thinking, however I would not be surprised if thinking agent provocateurs were involved as well. Obviously as Rand has said, their is a undercurrent of unease in these cities and it's coming to a head. I believe this is just the beginning and the end result will be more government control and more violence. It might be better to pray at this point, I'm not sure how else this situation will get better realistically. There won't be reforms, not when the entire protest can be obscured in the media by the violent actions of a few.

We should know better, this is clearly the result of decades of wrong policy, the blowback was inevitable and it will only get worse when the economic crunch really hits, then it might be more then inner city youth that you will see out there.

----------


## Ender

From:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/22/us...more.html?_r=0




> Ms. Rawlings-Blake (Mayor of Baltimore) has also eliminated a police unit that had a reputation for treating suspects harshly. Last year, she and Mr. Batts asked the Justice Department to investigate after The Baltimore Sun reported that taxpayers had paid nearly $6 million since 2011 in judgments or settlements in 102 lawsuits alleging police misconduct. That investigation is ongoing.

----------


## Spikender

> Apparently Mr. Gray received a major operation on his neck and spine just a week prior to allegedly being "murdered" by the police.
> 
> http://thefourthestate.co/2015/04/br...before-arrest/
> 
> The melting of the latest plastic god has begun.
> 
> _Now the search begins for another...._


Interesting.

So I guess if the police throw a man in a wheelchair in the back of a police van and he dies, it's okay because he had a pre-existing condition?

----------


## wizardwatson

> Yes, the US government did in fact commit those crimes. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, what's the similarity? I'm in favor of the shooting of arsonists, burglars, and general rioters for the purpose of protecting life and property.
> 
> ...therefore I'm the same as the Dick Cheneys of the world, who murdered millions for no discernible reason?
> 
> 
> ...


I always forget that reading comprehension isn't anyone's strong suit around here.

I'm not saying you are like Cheney.  I'm saying you are like the people who cheered the terrorists who carried out 9/11.

See? That's why I said read it twice.  

Let me break it down for you:

US loots middle east
middle east retaliates with murder on 9/11
jihadist sympathizers cheer justice against immoral US

...is the same as...

welfare thug loots baltimore
baltimore blue shirts murder welfare thugs
rev cheers justice against immoral welfare thugs

#########

Now, that is simple enough I think even for you to grasp.  But what's going to be your rebuttal.  "Well, idiot, we SEE THE FUGGIN THUGS DOING IT!  9/11 was against innocent people."  But that isn't the point I was making.  My point was that you are calling for blood in the streets, vigilante justice, against what you judge as an immoral demographic.  That is the foundation of genocide.  Is it to be the death penalty for looting?  

That is not what any of what this site or Rand or Ron is about.  It is about free speech so certainly you can proliferate that garbage just as I can point it out.

You're so blinded by your hatred of those looters you think anyone posting at you is defending them.  Pay attention!  I'm not defending them.  They have to answer for what they are doing.  To the law and more importantly to God.  Just like all of us do.

I'm attacking YOU and your stance that killing a man for stealing or destroying property is justifiable.  Some of you are so off the chain with your Rothbardian ethics you yourselves are like thugs.  Ethics of Liberty, the foundational piece of "libertarian ethics" is a piece of trash I've attacked multiple times on this site that everyone thinks has something to do with "non-aggression" when it has NOTHING to do with it.  Rothbard was for retributive justice.  And if half the Christian oriented thinkers on this site had read that book like I have they would throw Rothbard and his "two eyes for an eye" mentality right into the trash.

Rothbard and his Satanic message of "liberty through punishment" is so anti-Christian that he specifically has to attack Tolstoy (whose stance on governance is FAR CLOSER to what the general consensus is on this site for how government should operate) because he knew that was his philosophical weakness.  And guess what Tolstoy was?  A Christian.  And guess what Murray Wrathbard was?  An atheist.

I don't pick sides and play favorites and try to seem tough.  All this is God's doing.  But you, like Rothbard, think you can discern good and evil.  How?  Well, because you are smart and smart people "get it".  You know what smart people get?  They get held to a higher standard than dumb people.  But for some reason they use that power to inflate their egos and they become even more evil than a dumb person with the same opportunities.  The parable of it being hard for a "rich man" to enter heaven is there precisely because of this dynamic.  "Rich" doesn't just mean wealthy.  It also applies to the well-endowed.

Stop boring me!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Damn this thread is bringing out the worst in folks here. Kinda like the protest. There is no excuse for violence or property damage, but the police or national guard shooting these people won't help.  I guess property owners could, if they feared for their life, even then I don't think more violence will help. These rioters are clearly not thinking, however I would not be surprised if thinking agent provocateurs were involved as well. Obviously as Rand has said, their is a undercurrent of unease in these cities and it's coming to a head. I believe this is just the beginning and the end result will be more government control and more violence. It might be better to pray at this point, I'm not sure how else this situation will get better realistically. There won't be reforms, not when the entire protest can be obscured in the media by the violent actions of a few.
> 
> We should know better, this is clearly the result of decades of wrong policy, the blowback was inevitable and it will only get worse when the economic crunch really hits, then it might be more then inner city youth that you will see out there.


What I think you may not realize is that, had sufficient force been applied at the outset, this would have been a non-event. 

Done in 30 minutes.

We wouldn't still be talking about it.

Whereas, coddling these people ("space to destroy," says Ms. Mayor) draws it out, and provides the opportunity for the media bull$#@!, police state expansion, etc.

----------


## Ender

> So, then, you have no understanding of blowback?
> 
> You think some 14 year old kid in Yemen who picks up an AK47 to fight The Great Satan has any understanding of geo-political affairs and the nuances of diplomacy and international subterfuges?
> 
> No, he does it because his mother, brother, father, sister aunt or uncle got blown up in a US drone strike, or something similarly horrible.
> 
> These people in Baltimore and Ferguson before that, were doing the same thing, regardless of robbing or looting.
> 
> The whole thing started because people are pissed. 
> ...


On. The. Nose.

----------


## afwjam

> What I think you may not realize is that, had sufficient force been applied at the outset, this would have been a non-event. 
> 
> Done in 30 minutes.
> 
> We wouldn't still be talking about it.
> 
> Whereas, coddling these people ("space to destroy," says Ms. Mayor) draws it out, and provides the opportunity for the media bull$#@!, police state expansion, etc.


You could not be more wrong, more force and violence cannot fix decades of mistakes. I think we might need to pray for you too. I hope you can find some peace in your soul, compassion, tolerance, understanding and forgiveness.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Riots, Empire and the War on Drugs*

https://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog...-war-on-drugs/

Michael S. Rozeff	

Riots in Baltimore in April, and it isn’t even riot weather yet. Why? 

*The immediate cause is the brutal callousness of policemen in the American police state.* 

Whatever has contributed to that police state mentality and activity provides the deeper reasons why the festering repression is breaking out into open hostilities and riot. 

Pure racism based on skin color alone is not the direct cause of this rioting. Race is definitely involved but indirectly. Two important causes are at work. First, national policies of empire and war have afflicted poorer Americans more than the wealthier, and racial enclaves are poorer. Second, the war on drugs is a war on black people based upon the fears of the dominant white culture. These fears translate into votes for strong anti-drug measures. Pure racism based on color is not the basic variable in this war on black people. Therefore, blaming racism and looking for solutions to racism using standard liberal pap and remedies will not work.

National policies of empire and war have caused these riots through a variety of paths and channels. The militarized economy is not a healthy economy. Guns can’t be eaten. They don’t provide shelter or warmth. Excessive auto and home loans sooner or later run smack into low incomes that cannot cover the payments. Higher minimum wages throw disadvantaged workers out of work. National policies that distribute military weapons and gear to cops while training them to look upon Americans as unruly enemies create a police state. 

Policemen in ghettos find it easier to find minor infractions and beat up on poorer people unorganized to resist. Enforcement of the war on drugs is far more stringent against blacks than whites, and that is due not only to the relative lack of power and organization in the ghettos but also because this enforcement is what whites have wanted and what has been reflected in the politics and laws. 

Here is what an undercover narc has said about the greater police repression of drugs in the black than the white population:

“It was only later that I realized that the reason they were sending me into that place was because it was a black club and they wanted the black clubs shut down.”

[Interviewer] “So it was racially motivated?

“In most cases I don’t think it was. It’s just easier to bust those guys. You give me a squad of narcs and drug dogs, and we’ll go to some affluent white community. I can walk down the streets sniffing cars, do some knock-and-talks, and I assure you we’ll come across some marijuana parties. I guarantee I can come out of there with some drug arrests. But after the first day, after the mayor’s phone rings off the hook—that’s the end of that operation.”

In the same interview, this man explains how the war on drugs increased the violence in the communities and how this violence then caused many productive people to flee the neighborhoods. The drug trade that had been controlled by organizations that kept the peace altered when these organizations were attacked and dismantled. Gangs and turf wars proliferated. All of this has weakened the black communities, weakened their economies and weakened the job opportunities. *The ground for rioting has been fertilized by the war on drugs.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> What I think you may not realize is that, *had sufficient force been applied at the outset*, this would have been a non-event. 
> 
> Done in 30 minutes.
> 
> We wouldn't still be talking about it.
> 
> Whereas, coddling these people ("space to destroy," says Ms. Mayor) draws it out, and provides the opportunity for the media bull$#@!, *police state expansion*, etc.


Let me get this straight:

You want a police state action to prevent...a police state expansion?

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Let me get this straight:
> 
> You want a police state action to prevent...a police state expansion?


It is not a "police state action" to stop people from looting and burning down private property. Any functional civilization would have a specialized  group of people who would put a stop to this kind of savagery, whether it was a libertarian society or not.

----------


## mad cow

> It is not a "police state action" to stop people from looting and burning down private property. Any functional civilization would have a specialized  group of people who would put a stop to this kind of savagery, whether it was a libertarian society or not.


Exactly.If the private security firms in Anarchia won't defend my life,liberty and property against roaming gangs of thugs,using whatever force that is necessary up to and including deadly force,what good are they?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It is not a "police state action" to stop people from looting and burning down private property. Any functional civilization would have a specialized  group of people who would put a stop to this kind of savagery, whether it was a libertarian society or not.


In what world is government enforcers indiscriminately opening fire on crowds of people *NOT* a police state action?

----------


## afwjam

I think they are trying to stop it, shooting them won't help as advocated by some.

----------


## afwjam

I hope that any decent civilization wether it be a state or anarchy would still use courts to determine guilt rather then just shooting people. That is the opposite of civilized. Also, since when did looting start earning people the death penalty?

----------


## mad cow

> In what world is government enforcers* indiscriminately* opening fire on crowds of people *NOT* a police state action?


Who said anything about indiscriminately?
If somebody was attempting to torch your VW or house would you ask him why he was upset and if you agreed with him say_ rite on Brah_ or would you blow his head off before he destroyed everything you own and possibly harmed your family?

How about if it was a private security concern you had  hired?

How about if it was cops doing what they were hired to do for once?

----------


## afwjam

Maybe they could detain them, or arrest them? Am I taking crazy pills or something? You want them to kill all the looters? Has there even been one death yet? Why start killing people, how is that going to help in this situation?

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> In what world is government enforcers indiscriminately opening fire on crowds of people *NOT* a police state action?


In what functional civilization would it be illegal to use force to protect private property from violent thugs?

----------


## afwjam

> In what functional civilization would it be illegal to use force to protect private property from violent thugs?


Deadly force for a girl in a black power shirt steeling a bag of chips? For a 17 year old boy breaking car windows? Blood thirsty you are.

----------


## wizardwatson

> In what world is government enforcers indiscriminately opening fire on crowds of people *NOT* a police state action?


AF, some people are violent.  As this thread has shown even some in our ranks.  

It's fitting that you are in this thread since you've been on this issue from the inception of this forum.  You see now that there is a cross-section of people who indeed don't blame these cops at all for thinning out the herd.  That, far from calling for restraint, think they in fact aren't being forceful enough.  And now they want to encourage murder to protect money.  And not even for the money, that's just their justification to do what they really want which is to eliminate what they see as a inferior species of man.  It's disgusting and even more dangerous now that we are well into the campaign where our chosen candidate will be pandering to this demographic.  Which means this rhetoric will increase on this forum because Rand will not publicly condemn it in totality, therefore, those of us who do will be seen as the enemy and this whole "well Rand is just being political" will likely be forgotten.  We are on a dangerous path.




> As soon as men know that they can kill without fear of punishment or blame, they kill; or at least they encourage killers with approving smiles. - Simone Weil


That's what we are seeing.  The encouraging of killers.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Deadly force for a girl in a black power shirt steeling a bag of chips? For a 17 year old boy breaking car windows? Blood thirsty you are.


I am very much in favor of giving property owners and their protectors a lot of rope when it comes to using violence against savage thuggery. Mike Brown should've gotten two in the head when he was pushing around that poor shop owner and stealing cigars. This kind of animal behavior must be stamped out by any civilization worth living in.

----------


## mad cow

> Deadly force for a girl in a black power shirt steeling a bag of chips? For a 17 year old boy breaking car windows? Blood thirsty you are.


A girl in a black power shirt busting in to my house looking for chips or a 17 year old boy busting out my truck windows at a stoplight or even in my driveway has a better than even chance of ending up dead.

You got a problem with that?

----------


## afwjam

The only death in this whole ordeal that I can find is that of the original victim Freddie Gray. How the $#@! are more deaths going to help the situation, you guys are going off the deep end. What's with the word thugs?

----------


## wizardwatson

> I am very much in favor of giving property owners and their protectors a lot of rope when it comes to using violence against savage thuggery. Mike Brown should've gotten two in the head when he was pushing around that poor shop owner and stealing cigars. This kind of animal behavior must be stamped out by any civilization worth living in.


Ron Paul is a Christian.  And his current stance is against the death penalty.  Even for killers.  Now we have an army of posters wanting to execute looters on the spot without due process?  

Do we have to get back to basics folks?  

Thou shalt not kill.

----------


## Ender

> In what functional civilization would it be illegal to use force to protect private property from violent thugs?


In what functional civilization would it be illegal to run?

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Damn this thread is bringing out the worst in folks here. Kinda like the protest.


Well it certainly bringing out the covert agents that pretend to be Americans focused on blaming people deprived of justice with the worst mentality.  It's a big psyops on the public.

----------


## afwjam

I'm with Ron Paul and Jesus Christ on this. I will practice forgiveness and due process for people not threatening my life, I would never consider escalating a situation like this. As a responsible gun owner I try not to use my gun, if at all possible.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Ron Paul is a Christian.  And his current stance is against the death penalty.  Even for killers.  Now we have an army of posters wanting to execute looters on the spot without due process?  
> 
> Do we have to get back to basics folks?  
> 
> Thou shalt not kill.


Good for Ron Paul. I, on the other hand, am a reactionary. Thugs, through their violent actions, can have violence returned in kind I'm not saying they should be executed, I'm saying that property owners and those obligated to protect them should have discretion as to what to do when savages indulge in their brutish nature.

----------


## cindy25

> Ron Paul is a Christian.  And his current stance is against the death penalty.  Even for killers.  Now we have an army of posters wanting to execute looters on the spot without due process?  
> 
> Do we have to get back to basics folks?  
> 
> Thou shalt not kill.


its different. I am against the death penalty, in all cases after a trial but looters should be shot on sight.  they are in the process of destroying the lives of small business owners and their families.  same as for killing someone who invades your house. if captured its different.  then they should be charged , and if convicted sent to jail.

----------


## mad cow

> In what functional civilization would it be illegal to run?


In what functional civilization would it be illegal to  chase them,tackle them and hold them to face justice?

In what libertarian society would it be illegal to defend ones rights to life liberty and property using any means up to and including deadly force?

----------


## wizardwatson

> Good for Ron Paul. I, on the other hand, am a reactionary. Thugs, through their violent actions, can have violence returned in kind I'm not saying they should be executed, I'm saying that property owners and those obligated to protect them *should have discretion* as to what to do when savages indulge in their brutish nature.


definition of discretion = the freedom to decide what should be done in a particular situation.

No they shouldn't.  They should follow the law.  

You SHOULDN'T have discretion but reality is such that you do.  If you do not follow the law with your discretion you are a criminal.  Killing a looter for anything other than self-defense is a crime.  You may get away with it but only in the eyes of man.

----------


## wizardwatson

> its different. I am against the death penalty, in all cases after a trial but looters should be shot on sight.  they are in the process of destroying the lives of small business owners and their families.  same as for killing someone who invades your house. if captured its different.  then they should be charged , and if convicted sent to jail.


Do people around here think there's some sort of loophole for murder if you do it within a certain time frame?  Is there like a 5 second rule for murdering when I crime is in progress?  "Well I coulda SWARED he wuz abouts to killz me your honor!  But in retrospex I suppose he just wanted to steal some stuff."

Such violent fantasies.  Killing is not glorious.  Dying a martyr for Christ is glorious.  Being killed by a looter because you gave him the benefit of the doubt for Christ's sake is glorious.  Killing because you think you are "protecting someones business and serving the greater good" is not virtue it is vanity.  

Even the Father, who is the ONLY one who gets to carry out revenge/retributive punishment specifically says in the bible that He does not delight in it.

----------


## dannno

> I am very much in favor of giving property owners and their protectors a lot of rope when it comes to using violence against savage thuggery.


What do you call the Boston Tea Party?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> *Being killed by a looter* because you gave him the benefit of the doubt for Christ's sake* is glorious*.


Have right at it, buddy.  By the way, Christ never said that.

----------


## tod evans

Since I don't watch the Tee-Vee I read about most of the happenings across the country on the RPF's...

I'm not interested in discussing philosophy concerning this "uprising" so may I please have a simple yes or no answer to one question..

*Have the folks in Baltimore began targeting the people, ie; government employees, who have caused them to be upset?*

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> definition of discretion = the freedom to decide what should be done in a particular situation.
> 
> *No they shouldn't.  They should follow the law.  
> *
> You SHOULDN'T have discretion but reality is such that you do.  If you do not follow the law with your discretion you are a criminal.  Killing a looter for anything other than self-defense is a crime.  You may get away with it but only in the eyes of man.


Yes, and I'm saying the law should allow property holders to defend their property as they see fit. If someone breaks in to my house or business to steal or vandalize, I'm getting my gun and shooting them. I'm fine with due process if they survive, but if they die there is not an ounce of added weight on my conscience.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> What do you call the Boston Tea Party?


Since I'm involved in the Dark Enlightenment, I have mixed feelings about the revolution as a whole. I do digress though.

I'd call the Boston Tea Party a very specific set of circumstances. Any parallel drawn between the riots and the Tea Party is specious.

----------


## Schifference

The discussion is valid. If a cop killed a kid for stealing a pack of smokes or a bottle of booze we would be chanting due process and excessive force. On the other hand we think it is okay for the property owner unload a clip on a kid stealing a big gulp.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> Are you against the use of force to defend private property?
> 
> ...go try reasoning with la canaille and see how far you get.


I don't believe in policy enforcers on our streets at all.  Chew on that.  I do fully support personal defense of property.

----------


## Schifference

Sentence a 3 time joint dealer to 50 years in prison. Does the punishment fit the crime?

----------


## Root

> Since I don't watch the Tee-Vee I read about most of the happenings across the country on the RPF's...
> 
> I'm not interested in discussing philosophy concerning this "uprising" so may I please have a simple yes or no answer to one question..
> 
> *Have the folks in Baltimore began targeting the people, ie; government employees, who have caused them to be upset?*


No, it seems like they haven't figured out who their real enemy is yet.

----------


## Schifference

I stole from my parents when I was a kid. I would be willing to bet everyone has stolen something in their lifetime. So when the property owner catches your child stealing a stick of bubble gum would you justify death? Where is the line drawn?

----------


## tod evans

> No, it seems like they haven't figured out who their real enemy is yet.


Thanks man!

I'm outta rep for you right now, sorry...

----------


## Danke

> The discussion is valid. If a cop killed a kid for stealing a pack of smokes or a bottle of booze we would be chanting due process and excessive force. On the other hand we think it is okay for the property owner unload a clip on a kid stealing a big gulp.


Was the kid threatening anyone's life?

Try to stay on topic.

----------


## Schifference

> Was the kid threatening anyone's life?
> 
> Try to stay on topic.


I call Bull Sh*t! Shoot someone for breaking a car window in your driveway?

----------


## wizardwatson

> Have right at it, buddy.  By the way, Christ never said that.


Liar liar pants on fire.




> Matthew 5:38-48  Love Your Enemies
> (Leviticus 24:17-23; Luke 6:27-36)
> 
> 38Ye have heard that it hath been said, An eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth: 39But I say unto you, *That ye RESIST NOT EVIL: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also.* 40And if any man will sue thee at the law, and take away thy coat, let him have thy cloke also. 41And whosoever shall compel thee to go a mile, go with him twain. 42Give to him that asketh thee, and from him that would borrow of thee turn not thou away.
> 
> 43Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy. 44*But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and PERSECUTE you; 45That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven*: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust. 46For if ye love them which love you, what reward have ye? do not even the publicans the same? 47And if ye salute your brethren only, what do ye more than others? do not even the publicans so? 48Be ye therefore perfect, even as your Father which is in heaven is perfect.





> Matthew 10:28  And fear not them which kill the body, but are not able to kill the soul: but rather fear him which is able to destroy both soul and body in hell.





> Matthew 5:11  *Blessed are ye*, *when men* shall revile you, and *persecute you*, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, *for my sake.*


Of course people will say Jesus never said that.  People think Jesus is a pussy.  Because we're all so tough and all that.  And those verses about not resisting evil and loving our enemies makes us want to vomit.  We pay lip service to it, but when it comes time to show that, like in threads like this, we show our true colors.

Jesus most definitely DID say that if you get killed following his orders (to not resist evil) that you are glorified.  So unless you got some scripture that says "shoot on sight" you aren't going to get any quarter from me.

And "by the way" it's better for you to simply say you disagree with Jesus than to try to lie about him because you are ashamed of your own personal beliefs about killing or whatever else.  Jesus said what he said.  He's not an intellectual whore that you can just pretend he agrees with everything you think.

----------


## AuH20

> What I think you may not realize is that, had sufficient force been applied at the outset, this would have been a non-event. 
> 
> Done in 30 minutes.
> 
> We wouldn't still be talking about it.
> 
> Whereas, coddling these people ("space to destroy," says Ms. Mayor) draws it out, and provides the opportunity for the media bull$#@!, police state expansion, etc.


Too many walk on eggshells instead of delivering a resounding NO. NO is a useful word that usually indicates the caring for another individual. I think that's where we need to draw the line.

----------


## AuH20

> I'm with Ron Paul and Jesus Christ on this. I will practice forgiveness and due process for people not threatening my life, I would never consider escalating a situation like this. As a responsible gun owner I try not to use my gun, if at all possible.


The mob does not respect you. By nature, it will be made to fear you under the appropriate duress. I think the proper  value judgement depending on the unique scenario  is left to your discretion. If your life is realistically threatened by an impoverished minority you cannot be undermined by the cultural Marxism which has pervaded our entire societal fabric. Hesitation could prove personally disastrous in some instances.

----------


## phill4paul

If a dozen Chris Kyle's were sent in to indiscriminately "neutralize" looters the only benefit would be that the keys on some posters computers would gum up from so much fapping.

----------


## AuH20

http://www.infowars.com/baltimore-co...rioters-thugs/

This is a really coming to a head and exposing a divide in the black community.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Looting one's own neighborhood will not help the protestors.  Looting and vandalizing items like police cars will not help because taxpayers foot the bill.  Have there every been protesters in history going after the perpetrators and their crimes?  Have any protestors ever visited the houses of police?  Pour gas on their lawn and set it afire?  Break their home windows?  Turn over their personal cars?  Set their house afire?

----------


## AuH20

> If a dozen Chris Kyle's were sent in to indiscriminately "neutralize" looters the only benefit would be that the keys on some posters computers would gum up from so much fapping.


Nah. If private property owners were compelled to defend their private property from arson, I wouldn't have a problem with it.  In fact, in most states lethal force is completely permissible in cases of arson. It's a remnant from English common law.

----------


## AuH20

> Looting one's own neighborhood will not help the protestors.  Looting and vandalizing items like police cars will not help because taxpayers foot the bill.  Have there every been protesters in history going after the perpetrators and their crimes?  Have any protestors ever visited the houses of police?  Pour gas on their lawn and set it afire?  Break their home windows?  Turn over their personal cars?  Set their house afire?


That would make too much sense. They are easily distracted by the material goods.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> That would make too much sense. They are easily distracted by the material goods.


Well, I wonder if they've ever taken the goods from these houses.  TVs and such.

----------


## phill4paul

> Nah. If private property owners were compelled to defend their private property from arson, I wouldn't have a problem with it.  In fact, in most states lethal force is completely permissible in cases of arson. It's a remnant from English common law.


  I did not mention private property owners. I specifically mentioned an agent of the state.

----------


## The Northbreather

There is a major difference between *your* right to defend *yourself* and your property and saying its ok for any "authority" act as judge jury and executioner. The latter is dangerous to all men.

I have no problem with citizens defending their lives or property (property can be considered a right to life IMHO).

I have a problem with folks who would say that it's ok for the authorities to dole out justice as they see fit. Who gave them this monopoly on "justice"? Not me. You'll see the error in this type of thinking when they point the cannons at you.

I would go as far as to say this is a direct result of giving a monopoly on force to an "authority" in the first place.

----------


## phill4paul

> Apparently Mr. Gray received a major operation on his neck and spine just a week prior to allegedly being "murdered" by the police.
> http://thefourthestate.co/2015/04/br...before-arrest/


  I fail to see what difference that it makes. Whether it is some one that is dealing drugs or a perfectly healthy pastor that argues with a police officer "nickel rides" as a practice should have been ended long ago.




> The injured include:
> 
> A disabled postal worker who had argued with a police officer over access to a parking lot. She aggravated a hip injury rolling across the floor of a wagon.
> 
> A pastor who saw police subduing a suspect and complained that they were hurting him. She was arrested and loaded into a wagon, where she fell to the floor during a swerving, bumpy ride.
> 
> A fish merchant arrested after arguing with a Parking Authority worker over a ticket. He was thrown from a wagon bench and broke his tailbone.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-patrol-wagons

----------


## The Northbreather

> I don't believe in policy enforcers on our streets at all.  Chew on that.  I do fully support personal defense of property.


You are the winner

----------


## JK/SEA

> Good for Ron Paul. I, on the other hand, am a reactionary. Thugs, through their violent actions, can have violence returned in kind I'm not saying they should be executed, I'm saying that property owners and those obligated to protect them should have discretion as to what to do when savages indulge in their brutish nature.


this includes cops.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> I'll never understand the people who are excusing the rioting, looting, and racially based assaults as if this was anything other than just wanton destruction and anarchy. I support people standing up to government corruption and calling out police for abuse and wrong doing.


With that "all or nothing thinking", a common cognitive distortion, particularly amongst covert infiltrators, which contradicts the latter statement, its pretty certain you will not stand for justice.

To be real with that you would have to account for the fact of many police shootings through the last year.

You would have to account for the media deceptions, misleading and omissions.

You would have to account for the fact that civil and criminal courts rarely provide justice when there is governmental abuse.

You won't do those things.

----------


## phill4paul

> this includes cops.


  Store owner should have shot these cops thugs deader than dead...if we are being consistent.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...xed-Cigarettes

----------


## staerker

> Apparently Mr. Gray received a major operation on his neck and spine just a week prior to allegedly being "murdered" by the police.


Most people consider beating a defenseless human reprehensible. Does the fact that this man was even more helpless than we originally thought, help justify this in your eyes?

----------


## JK/SEA

my understanding is that these 'surgeries' Gray had were from bullets being removed from his back from an earlier encounter with the cops. He was J walking, and didn't go to one knee quick enough when confronted.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> The conditionals are ENDLESS.
> 
> _If the police were sentenced, we wouldn't riot.............
> If we had a livable wage, we wouldn't riot.....
> If we had more school funding, we wouldn't riot.............
> If murder penalties were diminished, we wouldn't riot...........
> If it wasn't socially taboo to leave your family, we wouldn't riot.........
> If there were more black characters on GoT, we wouldn't riot............_
> 
> You ever deal with a child who refused to take his medicine? That's what we're dealing with. It's excuses galore.


The public here that will not set an example of unity around strategy that will compel lawful government is also to blame.  

They let infiltrators mislead them like sheep.

Look at this from a year ago.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Of-Free-Speech

Covert infiltrators easily manipulating, confusing and misleading sincere Americans.  Its so bad there is no way to tell who is sincere.

You would think one sincere American would figure out that covert infiltrators would NEVER agree and accept that free speech had the ultimate purpose of enabling unity adequate to alter or abolish government destructive to unalienable rights.

The sincere Americans here need to get some social courage and stand up for what compels justice.

----------


## AuH20

> my understanding is that these 'surgeries' Gray had were from bullets being removed from his back from an earlier encounter with the cops. He was J walking.


You would have thought he would have chose a safer profession. Slinging heroin is not safe.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> http://mic.com/articles/116702/10-im...e-seeing-on-tv


Yea, the majority of real people in those communities do not want this.  This is escalated by provocateurs in order to justify escalated suppression.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If a dozen Chris Kyle's were sent in to indiscriminately "neutralize" looters the only benefit would be that the keys on some posters computers would gum up from so much fapping.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You would have thought he would have chose a safer profession. Slinging heroin is not safe.


Nope, not when a "drug war" is going on.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> At this point, I will not do this simply because you wish it.


So justice means less than what?

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Where were the Baltimore riots before the cops killed someone there and got away with it. Was it last week? Was it a month ago? Please show me when Baltimore rioted like this without government abuse. *It is disappointing to see so called "libertarians" on here and elsewhere give tactic support to cops killing people with no repercussions.*


No poster with the galt username has ever been accountable.  I've been watching them for years.  They are like a nazi flag post.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Y'all know that the guy who died Mr. Gray had a rap sheet a mile long, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Freakin' retards are destroying Baltimore over a low-life thug that the world's better off without.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t3pl5Wxgyg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT5MY3C86bk

http://www.fromthewilderness.com/fre...-targeted.html

Yes, and taught to do it by the government so they could be persecuted.

----------


## paleocon1

> Yea, the majority of real people in those communities do not want this.  This is escalated by provocateurs in order to justify escalated suppression.


Facts not in evidence. Clearly these 'hoods do nothing to control their young males.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> No it's not, but destroying a city ain't a proper reaction to the death of a low-life, either.


So lead a demonstration agains the injustice of courts that let it happen over and over.

Ever filed a lawsuit against government?

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> I mean,...you know,.."scuse the hell outta me if my definition of civil disobedience doesn't include torching the neighborhood and beating up random members of another race who just happen to be in the vicinity.
> 
> Some of you fuggers give me a headache.


If the rest of America could unify and demand a lawful government this $#@! wouldn't happen.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> We don't know that there will be "no repercussions," in fact, we don't know ANYTHING really at this point other than hood fairy tales and rampant speculation from "journalists."


More cognitive distortions.  All or nothing thinking will not help.

----------


## AuH20

Matt Bracken has always been ahead of the curve with his analysis..........Prepare accordingly on the account that the hull is slowly taking in water.

https://westernrifleshooters.wordpre...e-in-violence/






> Nor will violent conflict be only between the inhabitants of the urban areas and the suburbs. The international record of conflict in tri-ethnic cities is grim, making the old bi-racial dichotomy formerly seen in America seem stable by comparison. In tri-ethnic cities the perceived balance of power is constantly shifting, with each side in turn feeling outnumbered and outmuscled. Temporary truces, betrayals and new alliances follow in rapid succession, removing any lingering sense of social cohesion.
> 
> *The former Yugoslavia, with its Catholic, Orthodox and Muslim divisions, comes starkly to mind. The Lebanese Civil War between the Christians, Sunnis, Shiites and Druze raged across Beirut (at one time known as “The Paris of the Middle East”) for fifteen brutal years. Once a city turns on itself and becomes a runaway engine of self-destruction, it can be difficult to impossible to switch off the process and return to normal pre-conflict life. It’s not inconceivable that the United States could produce a dozen Sarajevos or Beiruts, primarily across racial instead of religious divides.*
> 
> Vehicle traffic by non-minority suburban commuters through adjoining minority areas will virtually halt, wrecking what is left of the local economy. Businesses will not open because employees will not be able to travel to work safely. Businesses in minority areas, needless to say, will be looted. “Gentrified” enclaves of affluent suburbanites within or near the urban zones will suffer repeated attacks, until their inhabitants flee.
> 
> Radically disaffected minorities will hold critical infrastructure corridors through their areas hostage against the greater society. Highways, railroad tracks, pipe and power lines will all be under constant threat, or may be cut in planned or unplanned acts of raging against “the system.” As long as security in the urban areas cannot be restored, these corridors will be under threat. Even airports will not be immune. Many of them have been absorbed into urban areas, and aircraft will come under sporadic fire while taking off and landing.
> 
> In the absence of fresh targets of value blundering into their areas, and still out of food, MUYs will begin to forage beyond their desolated home neighborhoods and into suburban borderlands. “Safe” supermarkets and other stores will be robbed in brazen commando-like gang attacks. Carjackings and home invasions will proliferate madly. As I have discussed in my essay “The Civil War Two Cube,” so-called “transitional” and mixed-ethnic areas will suffer the worst violence. These neighborhoods will become utterly chaotic killing zones, with little or no help coming from the overstretched police, who will be trying to rest up for their next shift on riot squad duty, if they have not already deserted their posts to take care of their own families.





> A festering race war with police and the military in the middle taking fire from both sides could last for many years, turning many American cities into a living hell. Remember history: when the British Army landed in Northern Ireland in 1969, they were greeted with flowers and applause from the Catholics. The Tommys were welcomed as peacekeepers who would protect them from Protestant violence. That soon changed. Likewise with our tragic misadventure in Lebanon back in 1982 and 1983. Well-intended referees often find themselves taking fire from all sides. It’s as predictable as tomorrow’s sunrise. Why would it be any different when the U.S. Army is sent to Los Angeles, Chicago or Philadelphia to break apart warring ethnic factions?
> 
> *For a long time after these events, it will be impossible for the warring ethnic groups to live together or even to mingle peacefully. Too much rage and hatred will have been built up on all sides of our many American multi-ethnic fault lines. The new wounds will be raw and painful for many years to come, as they were in the South for long after the Civil War. The fracturing of the urban areas, divided by no-man’s-lands, will also hinder economic redevelopment for many years because the critical infrastructure corridors will remain insecure.*
> 
> Eventually, high concrete “Peace Walls” like those in Belfast, Northern Ireland, will be installed where the different ethnic groups live in close proximity. That is, if recovery to sane and civilized norms of behavior are ever regained in our lifetimes and we don’t slide into a new Dark Age, a stern and permanent tyranny, warlordism, anarchy, or any other dire outcome.
> 
> Dark Ages can last for centuries, after sinking civilizations in a vicious, downward vortex. “When the music’s over, turn out the lights,” to quote Jim Morrison of The Doors. Sometimes the lights stay out for a long time. Sometimes civilization itself is lost. Millions of EBT cards flashing zeroes might be the signal event of a terrible transformation.
> 
> It is a frightening thing to crystallize the possible outbreak of mass starvation and racial warfare into words, so that the mind is forced to confront agonizingly painful scenarios. It is much easier to avert one’s eyes and mind from the ugliness with politically correct Kumbaya bromides. In this grim essay, I am describing a brutal situation of ethnic civil war not differing much from the worst scenes from recent history in Rwanda, South Africa, Mexico, Bosnia, Iraq, and many other places that have experienced varying types and degrees of societal collapse. We all deplore the conditions that might drive us toward such a hellish outcome, and we should work unceasingly to return America to the path of true brotherhood, peace and prosperity. Race hustlers of every stripe should be condemned.
> ...

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Who's the race baiter? You lookin' in the mirror?
> 
> And the Ferguson shooting was never proved to be "bunk". Most of the negative about "St Mike" came from anonymous storytellers who were proved wrong by those who were actually there.
> 
> Also- the looters in Ferguson were not locals and looked to be possible assigned instigators. We don't know the true story yet about Baltimore, either.


It was all staged to create a scene.  Just like this riot.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...spur/?page=all

----------


## Ender

Have a friend who was involved in the Oregon protests in Dec. He said that the police were trying to rile up the black participants and blaming them for the protests. The whites in the protest came between the cops and the black protestors and wouldn't let the cops near them. It stayed peaceful.

None of my black friends approve of the violence and they are all calling for a peaceful solution. BUT they know full well what it's like to be black here in Amurika, the land of the sorta-free. You can see it right here on this forum- every black guy who is taken down by the state is called a thug and said to deserve what he gets, all based on MSM evidence that would not be believed in any other situation.

Pretty sorry state of affairs- no wonder we have no real liberty.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> So we don't know the whole story, let's just knee-jerk support mass rioting, 150 vehicles being burned, 19 buildings burned, countless numbers of people assaulted, and billions of dollars lost? Got it.


Explain how the family of Kristiana can get justice.

http://www.kltv.com/story/28772353/c...t-not-suicidal

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> You could not be more wrong, more force and violence cannot fix decades of mistakes.


Not talking about fixing the underlying problems (that's another matter), I'm just talking about stopping the rioting. 




> In what world is government enforcers indiscriminately opening fire on crowds of people *NOT* a police state action?


Using force against criminals is perfectly legitimate.

Ah,  but you might object that not everyone in the crowd is committing  crimes. Yes, that's true, but it's impossible to make that distinction,  so they all have to be cleared out. The ones caught committing crimes  get charged with those crimes, the others are not charged with any  crime, they're just forced to disperse. 

Ah, but what right has  the state to force the non-criminals in the crowd to disperse, you say?  The state owns the streets, which means it gets to regulate their use.

Ah,  but you might think that state ownership of roads is illegitimate.  Alright, but how would the situation be any different if the roads were  privately owned? 

Would not the private owner also want the rioters dispersed? If so, then the same method is warranted. 




> I  hope that any decent civilization wether it be a state or anarchy would  still use courts to determine guilt rather then just shooting people.  That is the opposite of civilized.


No trial is necessary to use force stop an _ongoing_ crime. E.G. If someone breaks into your house at night, do you have to give him a trial before shooting him? 




> Maybe they could detain them, or arrest them? Am I taking crazy pills or something? You want them to kill all the looters? Has there even been one death yet? Why start killing people, how is that going to help in this situation?


The goal is not to kill them; the goal is to make them disperse. Whether anyone gets shot is entirely up to the rioters.

----------


## phill4paul

> These thug looters need to be made extinct by any means available.


  Do thugs that operate "under color of law" get a pass?

----------


## phill4paul

> Using force against criminals is perfectly legitimate.


  Does that include using force against thugs that operate "under color of law" or do they get a pass?

----------


## AuH20

All we need is a spark and this thing could be set off. A Caucasian store owner lays waste to a marauding gang with an "assault rifle." The rhetoric would be ratcheted up to a feverish height.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Don't put words into my mouth, $#@!. I never once condoned any of the violence or destruction of private property. That behavior can by no means be justified. On the flip side, there's no reason that the six officers involved in Freddie Gray's death shouldn't have been charged by now. It's been 9 days. 4 days of peaceful protesting by thousands. It took rioting to get the corporate media's attention. I'm neg repping you for being a douche.


Yes, there is a hidden issue of the neglect and non feasance of governmental mental health care.  Drug recovery that is effective is fully possible but government not only does not want it, the courts block it from happening.

Then when addicts are unjustly killed the courts will not provide justice.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> NOBODY on this forum is supporting violence. 
> 
> What we are NOT supporting is the ASSuming of baiters like yourself who want to blame everything on them niggahs, while never acknowledging that the days of peaceful protests were ignored; that there have been no answers for a man killed by police; that this happens continually in Baltimore and other places, with no lawful recourse. 
> 
> We should be coming together on ways to help all Americans, whatever race they are, instead of pulling the race-card every time and then accusing others who defy your personal racism rantings by calling THEM the racists.


This thread has been up for awhile and it has strategy than can restore constitutional courts plus a lot more.  POST HERE TO MAKE THOSE WORDS HAVE MEANING.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution

----------


## Smitty

I can say *this* much with relative certainty.

Any moderate or mainstream Republican who stumbles across all of the liberal garbage being spewed in this thread will scratch Rand Paul off the list.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> How do you know it isn't agent provocateurs causing the chaos to ensue?  It's not like it hasn't been done before to get more federal funds to beef up the militarization of the police and put troops on our streets--ignoring 1878 Posse Comitatus Act like they ignore the Constitution.
> 
> Did you know *George Soros'* bankrolled a lot of the Ferguson Protestors?


YES!

The black bloc was bussed into oakland to escalate the riots of OWS.  Soros most certainly bought the tickets.

----------


## AuH20

> No, I'm sure they would applaud the posts by the Sturmfronters.


I think there is an element that despises blacks for simply being black and there can be no redemption in their eyes. But let's not ignore the elephant in the room when  a fair portion of the city was burning 48 hours ago. In fact, there was a black councilman that was so exasperated by the situation that he derisively referred to the offenders as "N@#$ers."

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Bloods and Crips Respond to Lies From Baltimore Police Department About Gang Unity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/0...o-police-lies/


Now we see the collusion between government and soros AGAINST the people, clearly.

----------


## Smitty

There's absolutely no denying that supporting rioting and looting will cost the liberty movement large scale credibility.

Denouncing police brutality won't, but some of you can't get it through your social justice warrior heads that they're separate topics.

----------


## AuH20

> I'm sure you'd just hate for that to happen... riiiiight? 
> 
> Don't worry, I'm sure there are supremacists on their way thinking the very same thing.


I want to live in peace. Live and let live brother. They can do their thing as they see fit and I do mine. However, I don't want anyone to have a permanent fishing line attached to my wallet. I also don't enjoy being told what I can purchase and what weapons I can own. I don't enjoy being extorted for merely owning a piece of land. But if you think I'm going to meekly acquiesce when the national white guilt campaign is rolled out in full force, then you are deeply mistaken. I am not going to submit to whatever elaborate trojan horse that has been constructed, no matter it's color. I speculate that Big government is going to utilize every emotionally based trick in the book to rid themselves of their enemies.

----------


## staerker

> All we need is a spark and this thing could be set off. A Caucasian store owner lays waste to a marauding gang with an "assault rifle." The rhetoric would be ratcheted up to a feverish height.


A Police State/Perpetual War-zone is being pushed here.

*There are active military police in Baltimore right now.* And it will not stop at just one city.

They are pushing from both sides here, and quite cunningly, I might add. Your views of "justice" play right into their narrative. Police state/gun control.

We are already infighting here, with two main factions:

1. _I know the rioting is wrong,_ but the Police State must be stopped.

2. _I know the Police State is wrong,_ but the rioting must be stopped.

Make of that what you will.

----------


## JK/SEA

> YES!
> 
> The black bloc was bussed into oakland to escalate the riots of OWS.  Soros most certainly bought the tickets.


Agent Provoacteurs are mostly cops, FBI....usually undercover...made to look like protesters..

----------


## Carlybee

> I can say *this* much with relative certainty.
> 
> Any moderate or mainstream Republican who stumbles across all of the liberal garbage being spewed in this thread will scratch Rand Paul off the list.


Hasn't Rand himself spoken out about the disproportionate arrests and incarceration of blacks? Isn't that one of the tenets of his campaign?

----------


## AuH20

> A Police State/Perpetual War-zone is being pushed here.
> 
> *There is are active military police in Baltimore right now.* And it will not stop at just one city.
> 
> They are pushing from both sides here, and quite cunningly, I might add. Your views of "justice" play right into their narrative. Police state/gun control.
> 
> We are already infighting here, with two main factions:
> 
> 1. _I know the rioting is wrong,_ but the Police State must be stopped.
> ...


Obama has already stated that is a moral imperative that we allocate massive investments to these downtrodden communities. He forgot to mention that most of these funds will go to politically connected cronies.

----------


## AuH20

> Agent Provoacteurs are mostly cops, FBI....usually undercover...made to look like protesters..


Don't forget the marxist left that wants a proletariat type war fueled by the angst of disadvantaged peoples.

----------


## Smitty

> Hasn't Rand himself spoken out about the disproportionate arrests and incarceration of blacks? Isn't that one of the tenets of his campaign?


Has he spoken out in favor of looting and burning the private property of innocent citizens to counter that situation?

----------


## Ender

> Not talking about fixing the underlying problems (that's another matter), I'm just talking about stopping the rioting. 
> 
> 
> 
> Using force against criminals is perfectly legitimate.
> 
> Ah,  but you might object that not everyone in the crowd is committing  crimes. Yes, that's true, but it's impossible to make that distinction,  so they all have to be cleared out. The ones caught committing crimes  get charged with those crimes, the others are not charged with any  crime, they're just forced to disperse. 
> 
> Ah, but what right has  the state to force the non-criminals in the crowd to disperse, you say?  The state owns the streets, which means it gets to regulate their use.
> ...



Who's the state? Under natural law, it is us- WE own the roads, not some corporate entity.

----------


## Carlybee

> Has he spoken out in favor of looting and burning the private property of innocent citizens to counter that situation?


I would hope not.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Denouncing police brutality won't, but some of you can't get it through your social justice warrior heads *that they're separate topics*.


No, they are not.

What, do you think thousands of people just decided to riot one fine day for no good reason?

Freddie Gray is not an isolated incident.

This kind of abuse happens day in and day out, police beatings, "nickel rides", shootings and being railroaded into prison.

----------


## Carlybee

> Social Justice Warrior.


Ah. Well can't say I'm one of those.

----------


## AuH20

> Ah. Well can't say I'm one of those.


That's encouraging. 

This flyer would largely sum it up.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> How do you know it isn't agent provocateurs causing the chaos to ensue?  It's not like it hasn't been done before to get more federal funds to beef up the militarization of the police and put troops on our streets--ignoring 1878 Posse Comitatus Act like they ignore the Constitution.
> 
> Did you know *George Soros'* bankrolled a lot of the Ferguson Protestors?





> Agent Provoacteurs are mostly cops, FBI....usually undercover...made to look like protesters..


They do appear as the ones that start the radical action, and then there are the bussed in troops that keep it going.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I don't believe in policy enforcers on  our streets at all.  Chew on that.  I do fully support personal defense  of property.





> Does that include using force against thugs  that operate "under color of law" or do they get a pass?


Yes yes, I know...

teh anarcheez



How did I know that opinion on the events on Baltimore was going to come down along anarchist/minarchist lines?

The latter's hatred of the state blinds them to everything else. 




> There's absolutely no denying that supporting rioting and looting will cost the liberty movement large scale credibility.
> 
> Denouncing police brutality won't, but some of you can't get it through your social justice warrior heads that they're separate topics.


Yes indeed. 

There's no reason for libertarians to be defending criminals, nor becoming hysterical over calls for the legitimate suppression thereof. 

And it does hurt our movement politically.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Burn, baby burn
Disco inferno!

----------


## Smitty

> No, they are not.
> 
> What, do you think thousands of people just decided to riot one fine day for no good reason?


Committing violence against and destroying the property of innocent citizens will never be an acceptable response to injustice.

Supporting it will never bring you liberty. Encouraging it will only give the government an excuse to grow larger and more violent and boobus will support them for doing so,...and vote accordingly.

It doesn't seem like something that should have to be spelled out to a rational person.

----------


## JK/SEA

what EXACTLY is a Social Justice Warrior?...

if it means treating people by the GOLDEN RULE, then thats what i am.

----------


## Carlybee

> what EXACTLY is a Social Justice Warrior?...
> 
> if it means treating people by the GOLDEN RULE, then thats what i am.


Me too. My philosophy is if you try to take what's mine, I may kneecap you however it's not my place to pass out baseball bats.

----------


## chudrockz

> There's absolutely no denying that supporting rioting and looting will cost the liberty movement large scale credibility.
> 
> Denouncing police brutality won't, but some of you can't get it through your social justice warrior heads that they're separate topics.


Um, the rioters and looters ARE denouncing police brutality.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Yes yes, I know...
> 
> teh anarcheez
> 
> 
> 
> How did I know that opinion on the events on Baltimore was going to come down along anarchist/minarchist lines?
> 
> The latter's hatred of the state blinds them to everything else. 
> ...



and the truth is, its you and your mis-guided positions that are perverted. Kinda like the Vatican molesting the choir boys, then praising God...kinda warped, but you're entitled to be a sick mofo...carry on. And above all...have fun kids...

----------


## Spikender

> what EXACTLY is a Social Justice Warrior?...
> 
> if it means treating people by the GOLDEN RULE, then thats what i am.


A Social Justice Warrior is usually a progressive young male or female that believes in censorship of harsh opinions, revisionist history, hatred of white male workers/writers/directors/politicians/philosophers/anything, and "righting of wrongs" through law and safe spaces for women and minorities.

----------


## donnay

> Committing violence against and destroying the property of innocent citizens will never be an acceptable response to injustice.
> 
> Supporting it will never bring you liberty. Encouraging it will only give the government an excuse to grow larger and more violent and boobus will support them for doing so,...and vote accordingly.
> 
> It doesn't seem like something that should have to be spelled out to a rational person.


If the property owners were allowed their constitution second amendment you wouldn't see the thugs getting away with destroying property as they were allowed to do by the officials.  There was a police stand-down ordered.  Oh, that's right MSM really isn't reporting that part.

----------


## AuH20

> A Social Justice Warrior is usually a progressive young male or female that believes in censorship of harsh opinions, revisionist history, hatred of white male workers/writers/directors/politicians/philosophers/anything, and "righting of wrongs" through law and safe spaces for women and minorities.


An unrepentant enemy of Western Civilization. That's the profile. Now I'm not one to say that Western Civilization is one without faults because the offenses are many, but show me a more productive and fairer system in the annals of human history? You can't. Obviously, the system we currently live in has been hopelessly perverted by the Fabian minded elites, but the prime directive worked at one time.

----------


## Smitty

Obviously, a big problem in the liberty movement circa 2015 are those who have become disenchanted with the Democratic party and are attempting to transform the liberty movement into a political force that reflects their leftist ideology. Many are on this forum.

I understand the reason for the big tent strategy, but if the leftist ideology is allowed inside the big tent, it will burn the tent down.

----------


## AuH20

I waiting for this pop up on the Emergency Broadcast Network any day now...

_Due to numerous civil right violations occurring in this country, we regret to inform you that the 2nd Amendment & the statute of Posse Comitatus has been suspended until further notice. Thank you and don't forget to file your taxes._

----------


## fisharmor

> show me a more productive and fairer system in the annals of human history? You can't.


I don't need to show you a more productive system because that's a red herring.
And fairer?  Seriously?
What is it about the US system right now which you consider fair?

----------


## fisharmor

> I waiting for this pop up on the Emergency Broadcast Network any day now...
> 
> _Due to numerous civil right violations occurring in this country, we regret to inform you that the 2nd Amendment & the statute of Posse Comitatus has been suspended until further notice. Thank you and don't forget to file your taxes._


 I know this wasn't in response to my question, but it does kind of denounce your "fairness" position....

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> If the property owners were allowed their constitution second amendment you wouldn't see the thugs getting away with destroying property as they were allowed to do by the officials.  There was a police stand-down ordered.  Oh, that's right MSM really isn't reporting that part.




Yep.  1992 LA riots.  This is how it's done:








> Among the most durable and dispiriting images of that era, however, were those of Korean merchants taking to their rooftops in the opening hours of the riots, arming themselves because they were convinced that they were alone, that the LAPD would not be there for them. They were right.
> 
> http://askakorean.blogspot.com/2011/...ran-story.html

----------


## AuH20

> Obviously, a big problem in the liberty movement circa 2015 are those who have become disenchanted with the Democratic party and are attempting to transform the liberty movement into a political force that reflects their leftist ideology. Many are on this forum.
> 
> I understand the reason for the big tent strategy, but if the leftist ideology is allowed inside the big tent, it will burn the tent down.


The private property violations and white guilt garbage is where I draw the line. I empathize with African Americans getting the short end of the stick with this carefully planned cultural destruction experiment, but I'm not going to surrender my rights in this psyop.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> and the truth is, its you and your mis-guided positions that are perverted. Kinda like the Vatican molesting the choir boys, then praising God...kinda warped, but you're entitled to be a sick mofo...carry on. And above all...have fun kids...


Of course, recognizing that anarchism is a naive and impossible political ideology, and advocating for the next best thing, is morally equivalent to raping children.

Makes sense.



...in many cases, such as yours, anarcho-capitalism is less ideology than _pathology_; and one cannot reason with a pathology.

----------


## AuH20

> I don't need to show you a more productive system because that's a red herring.
> And fairer?  Seriously?
> What is it about the US system right now which you consider fair?


Did you read the rest of what I had wrote about the hijacking? It was fairer pre-1913. That I can assure you. You could also just disappear into the wilderness with no ID or license plate without the Department of Conservation burning down your shelter. There were no satellites in orbit that can zoom in on a dime or detect unlawful fires. There was no IRS tracking down your financial whereabouts.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty



----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

David Byrne is Burning Down da House

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty



----------


## donnay

> Of course, recognizing that anarchism is a naive and impossible political ideology, and advocating for the next best thing, is morally equivalent to raping children.
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...in many cases, such as yours, anarcho-capitalism is less ideology than _pathology_; and one cannot reason with a pathology.



With all your mumbo-jumbo labeling you think Tyranny is A-okay.  Got it.

----------


## AuH20

> I know this wasn't in response to my question, but it does kind of denounce your "fairness" position....


The fairness has been gradually extracted like an orange. Now all we have left is the husk and empty platitudes like 'freedom.'

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty



----------


## Slave Mentality

> Yes yes, I know...
> 
> teh anarcheez
> 
> 
> 
> How did I know that opinion on the events on Baltimore was going to come down along anarchist/minarchist lines?
> 
> The latter's hatred of the state blinds them to everything else. 
> ...


You keep on going on about people's supposed beliefs in "isms" while you sit up there on your delusional ivory tower.  You are a mind washed statist that can't seem to open your eyes for $#@!.  You can't even see who the worst of the worst criminals are in this country, yet you worship the very perceived authority that has done nothing but provide you with oppression.

Let me ask you this statist, what in your mind is a worse crime, stealing and burning $#@!, or killing mother $#@!ers with impunity?  One of these groups is burning and stealing $#@!. The other group regularly beats, maims, and kills people and gets away with it all the damn time and its obvious to everyone but the most die hard slave to the state religion.  

I detest the destruction of private property, but I detest a totalitarian police state about 1,000,000 times more.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty



----------


## AuH20

> You keep on going on about people's supposed beliefs in "isms" while you sit up there on your delusional ivory tower.  You are a mind washed statist that can't seem to open your eyes for $#@!.  You can't even see who the worst of the worst criminals are in this country, yet you worship the very perceived authority that has done nothing but provide you with oppression.
> 
> Let me ask you this statist, what in your mind is a worse crime, stealing and burning $#@!, or killing mother $#@!ers with impunity?  One of these groups is burning and stealing $#@!. The other group regularly beats, maims, and kills people and gets away with it all the damn time and its obvious to everyone but the most die hard slave to the state religion.  
> 
> I detest the destruction of private property, but I detest a totalitarian police state about 1,000,000 times more.


Let's remove the police from the equation for this purpose of this theoretical discussion. And I think we're getting closer and closer to this scenario when the mercs pensions finally evaporate and they dissolve into the general population. But now to my point. What would you call neighbors who collectively band together to defend their property from wayward groups of belligerents? The authorities? because the beating, maiming and killing will likely be visited upon the aggressors in this scenario and we're likely to hear the same familiar outcry.

----------


## CPUd

> Yep.  1992 LA riots.  This is how it's done:


They saved most of their businesses, but it came with a price:








> ...
> _If they had the right to bear arms and defend their stores with force, it would have been a very different story, and brutal looters would have met firm resistance._
> 
> Gardiner wasn't the only columnist to make this observation. Joy McCann, writing on something called Conservative Commune enthusiastically cites Gardiner's piece. And Instapundit agreed, too.
> 
> In 1992, a riot happened in Los Angeles. In 2011, a riot happened in London. According to Gardiner and co., that's more than enough similarity to warrant a side-by-side comparison of how citizens responded. Never mind that the incidents were 19 years apart, the causes different, that the looting was far from indiscriminate. Or that the cities have nothing much in common other than, well, being cities. The Los Angeles riots killed 53, which is over ten times as deadly as London--1992 cost LA five times as much, too.
> 
> McCann makes a particularly bold claim:
> 
> ...


http://www.scpr.org/blogs/offramp/20...re-good-thing/



http://www.npr.org/2012/04/27/151526...self-for-riots

----------


## AuH20



----------


## fisharmor

> Did you read the rest of what I had wrote about the hijacking? It was fairer pre-1913. That I can assure you.


Dude, seriously, just stop.

----------


## AuH20

> Dude, seriously, just stop.


Marauding groups that you could easily avoid unlike the NSA, IRS, CIA, EPA and FBI. You're delusional to insinuate the modern nation state is freer and fairer. That's the illusion that has been propagated until the moment when you actually try to exercise your rights and then the paperwork comes out. 

 Frankly, it's called a prison planet for a reason in which all human activity can be logged and tracked instantaneously by a highly centralized bureaucracy. One human constant will be the presence of $#@!s no matter what time period you live in, but the spike in technology has altered the game quite abit. Being 'left to your own devices' is no longer an option in today's world.

----------


## brushfire



----------


## The Northbreather

I'm thinking we should get the police some mini predator drones, that way they'll be totally out of harms way when they decide to pass judgment on thugs/liberty lovers/terrorists when they see fit. 

God knows it'll be faster than waiting for the citizenship to decide if it was  lawful or not.

----------


## Deborah K

- read the words

----------


## phill4paul

> Has he spoken out in favor of looting and burning the private property of innocent citizens to counter that situation?


  Has anyone here spoken out in favor of looting or burning the private property of innocent citizens? Please cite references. You are like the asshats that condemned Ron Paul for speaking to the cause of 9/11 and saying that he, therefore, supported the attack. STFU already. We know how trolls like you operate.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Let's remove the police from the equation for this purpose of this theoretical discussion. And I think we're getting closer and closer to this scenario when the mercs pensions finally evaporate and they dissolve into the general population. But now to my point. What would you call neighbors who collectively band together to defend their property from wayward groups of belligerents? The authorities? because the beating, maiming and killing will likely be visited upon the aggressors in this scenario and we're likely to hear the same familiar outcry.


To my mind there is a distinct difference between looting after a natural disaster such as Katrina, and the collective defense mounted by armed citizens in the wake of that (at least the ones that government did not disarm) and a politically motivated riot such as this.

Some might have the idea that I don't support the right to defend yourself if attacked, that's not the case at all.

I'm trying to point out that this is a reaction to bad cops and what they do, daily.

And make the case that, if you really want to see a riot, go ahead and let the cops open fire.

----------


## AuH20

> To my mind there is a distinct difference between looting after a natural disaster such as Katrina, and the collective defense mounted by armed citizens in the wake of that (at least the ones that government did not disarm) and a politically motivated riot such as this.
> 
> Some might have the idea that I don't support the right to defend yourself if attacked, that's not the case at all.
> 
> I'm trying to point out that this is a reaction to bad cops and what they do, daily.
> 
> And make the case that, if you really want to see a riot, go ahead and let the cops open fire.


I don't doubt that there are legitimate causes for these grievances. Police abuse been well documented, but I'm also wary of this racially motivated mob, who's ever shifting motivations are a general danger in my eyes. They have been programmed to focus their ire on white people as opposed to the faceless system that has destroyed their culture. This could easily transition over into a vendetta to claim back what was allegedly taken. You can hear it in the rhetoric. Slaves mired in the lower caste have been ginned up to take down slaves in the higher caste. That's where this is heading and it does no one any good.

----------


## phill4paul

> Yes yes, I know...
> 
> teh anarcheez
> 
> 
> 
> How did I know that opinion on the events on Baltimore was going to come down along anarchist/minarchist lines?
> 
> The latter's hatred of the state blinds them to everything else.


 Calling for accountability of police abuse makes one an anarchists? How very statist of you.

----------


## phill4paul

> Committing violence against and destroying the property of innocent citizens will never be an acceptable response to injustice.
> 
> Supporting it will never bring you liberty. Encouraging it will only give the government an excuse to grow larger and more violent and boobus will support them for doing so,...and vote accordingly.
> 
> It doesn't seem like something that should have to be spelled out to a rational person.


  Ending police abuse and holding those responsible for it, that causes such rioting, shouldn't have to be spelled out to a rational person.

----------


## twomp

> Has anyone here spoken out in favor of looting or burning the private property of innocent citizens? Please cite references. You are like the asshats that condemned Ron Paul for speaking to the cause of 9/11 and saying that he, therefore, supported the attack. STFU already. We know how trolls like you operate.


+Rep Let cops get away with murder and things like this will continue to happen and get worse. Cops will continue to do this and the reactions to the cops doing this will only get worse. When the cops are allowed to hand out death sentences, people should no longer be surprised to see a city burn. If the government really cared about they welfare of a community, they should treat the cops like they do any other criminal.

Do that and the number of riots will decrease. It won't go away entirely but it will dramatically decrease.

----------


## phill4paul

> Who's advocated racism or genocide? Cite the post please. Thanks.


  Who's advocating burning and looting of private property? Cite the post please. Thanks.

----------


## phill4paul

> Obviously, a big problem in the liberty movement circa 2015 are those who have become disenchanted with the Democratic party and are attempting to transform the liberty movement into a political force that reflects their leftist ideology. Many are on this forum.
> 
> I understand the reason for the big tent strategy, but if the leftist ideology is allowed inside the big tent, it will burn the tent down.


 Holding agents of the state responsible for their actions instead of copsucking them is leftist?  Go figure.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> They saved most of their businesses, but it came with a price:



Those don't look like the guys on the roof that I posted.  What about them?  What about others?  What percentage of people were armed are were not hurt?

I would bet that the injured trying to protect their businesses were in the vast minority.  The National Lib Radio article probably just posted the other stories in the minority because--well, because they are pantywaist libs.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Calling for accountability of police abuse makes one an anarchists? How very statist of you.


No. Opposing the state's use of force to disperse a rioting mob, because you oppose the existence of the state altogether, makes you an anarchist.

And, moreover, why do you keep implying that one must either be for police corruption or for the rioting mob?

Seems to me any rational person ought to be opposed to both.

----------


## phill4paul

> No. Opposing the state's use of force to disperse a rioting mob, because you oppose the existence of the state altogether, makes you an anarchist.
> 
> And, moreover, why do you keep implying that one must either be for police corruption or for the rioting mob?
> 
> Seems to me any rational person ought to be opposed to both.


   See my response to smitty above.  Simply because one seeks to enlighten others to the cause of the effect does not make one pro-effect. That same reasoning was used against Ron Paul WRT 9/11. A rational person does not treat the effect without understanding and treatment of the underlying cause.

----------


## Carlybee

There was legitimate reason to protest. There was not legitimate reason to burn people's businesses and loot. The cops let it happen whether by design or fear of bad publicity or orders from higher ups. It's pretty obvious someone wanted things to turn out like this so in that sense it was a controlled op. However, those who were trying to make a point ended up just looking like there was a reason they are targeted by police...whether true or not. I don't live there so I don't know what the climate is. I know if I had a business and some punk tried to loot it, he would be deader than dead. I really don't particularly give a $#@! if he was trying to make a statement. One thing is got sure though it's not cool to oppress people and it's not cool to respond by damaging innocent peoples property. I blame both sides. For the record I am against a police state but I also live in a city with a lot of black crime...like the ones were armed to the teeth with Ar15s who killed an armored car guard less than a mile from my house in broad daylight. You can blame poverty all you want, but there are some out there who choose crime as a profession and they just feed the notion we need to militarize the police.

----------


## CPUd

> Those don't look like the guys on the roof that I posted.  What about them?  What about others?  What percentage of people were armed are were not hurt?
> 
> I would bet that the injured trying to protect their businesses were in the vast minority.  The National Lib Radio article probably just posted the other stories in the minority because--well, because they are pantywaist libs.


Yes, they were in the minority.  The point is- posting up with guns is not as simple a solution as some make it out to be, especially for folks who are not willing to trade a life to protect their property.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> See my response to smitty above.  Simply because one seeks to enlighten others to the cause of the effect does not make one pro-effect. That same reasoning was used against Ron Paul WRT 9/11. A rational person does not treat the effect without understanding and treatment of the underlying cause.


There is absolutely nothing contradictory in:

(a) advocating that the underlying social problems be solved, 

and (b) advocating that the rioters be dispersed with force. 

It is the opposite point of view - there are real injustices underlying the rioting, therefore it's wrong to use force to stop the rioting - which is nonsensical.

----------


## donnay

> Yes, they were in the minority.  The point is- posting up with guns is not as simple a solution as some make it out to be, especially for folks who are not willing to trade a life to protect their property.


If the thugs know shop owners are armed and ready to defend their life, liberty and property I think it is a major deterrent.

----------


## mac_hine

> You keep on going on about people's supposed beliefs in "isms" while you sit up there on your delusional ivory tower.  You are a mind washed statist that can't seem to open your eyes for $#@!.  You can't even see who the worst of the worst criminals are in this country, yet you worship the very perceived authority that has done nothing but provide you with oppression.
> 
> Let me ask you this statist, what in your mind is a worse crime, stealing and burning $#@!, or killing mother $#@!ers with impunity?  One of these groups is burning and stealing $#@!. The other group regularly beats, maims, and kills people and gets away with it all the damn time and its obvious to everyone but the most die hard slave to the state religion.  
> 
> I detest the destruction of private property, but I detest a totalitarian police state about 1,000,000 times more.


From Larken Rose's FaceBook:




> "See, the riots in Baltimore are why we need government!" - Thus says the statist, ignoring the fact that: 1) the riots started BECAUSE of "government" actions, and 2) they are happening where there IS a "government" that is failing to stop it.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Yes, they were in the minority.



That is what I figured.  Libtards being pansies, reporting on their feelings rather than numbers.





> The point is- posting up with guns is not as simple a solution as some make it out to be, especially for folks who are not willing to trade a life to protect their property.



What is simple?  Are you going to let somebody $#@! all over you?  The X factor is that you're doing something.  Lead, follow, or get out of the way.

----------


## phill4paul

> There is absolutely nothing contradictory in:
> 
> (a) advocating that the underlying social problems be solved, 
> 
> and (b) advocating that the rioters be dispersed with force. 
> 
> It is the opposite point of view - there are real injustices underlying the rioting, therefore it's wrong to use force to stop the rioting - which is nonsensical.


   Use of force caused the riots therefore more force must be used to suppress the riots. There is nothing sensical in that logic. That is exactly the logic used by neo-cons WRT foreign policy.

----------


## mac_hine

* Citizens lining up to protect the police on W. North Ave. in Baltimore.*

----------


## mac_hine

> Yes yes, I know...
> 
> teh anarcheez
> 
> 
> 
> How did I know that opinion on the events on Baltimore was going to come down along anarchist/minarchist lines?
> 
> The latter's hatred of the state blinds them to everything else. 
> ...


You obviously have a misunderstanding of anarchy.




How misleading a headline is this?

----------


## phill4paul

> * Citizens lining up to protect the police on W. North Ave. in Baltimore.*


  That is a very powerful picture.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## mac_hine

> That is a very powerful picture.


Indeed.

----------


## CPUd

> That is what I figured.  Libtards being pansies, reporting on their feelings rather than numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is simple?  Are you going to let somebody $#@! all over you?  The X factor is that you're doing something.  Lead, follow, or get out of the way.


I don't know what I would do in a situation like that until it happens, I'm not going to tell someone all they had to do is arm up and their business would have been saved.  I might tell them it's a possible solution that comes at great risk.

----------


## wizardwatson

Well, I have to say, I'm glad to see some progress on this thread.  I hadn't checked in since early morning hours.

It's nice to see some of the more sensible people on this forum have shamed some of the less sensible people here into backpedaling their blood lust and hatred for the "welfare thugs" a reasonable amount.  Remember that shame.  You need more of it.

Isn't it grand how most people don't care to look at all that stuff you've posted in the last 48 hours and it will likely be buried and forgotten once a new fad hits the boards?

Forgotten by men anyway.

----------


## Danke

> If the thugs know shop owners are armed and ready to defend their life, liberty and property I think it is a major deterrent.


Some would rather die on their knees.

----------


## Smitty

Here's what Rand has to say about it.

http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewir...ltimore-morals

----------


## Smitty

And of course, he's being condemned by the leftists for saying so.

----------


## donnay

> Here's what Rand has to say about it.
> 
> http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewir...ltimore-morals


Yep, true enough.  But who has fostered this?  Who awarded this behavior?  Think...it's not that cut and dry.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Here's what Rand has to say about it.
> 
> http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewir...ltimore-morals


So Rand says it's because of "moral decline".

Hmmm.  Lack of what morals, Rand?  How exactly do we become more moral?  Seems to me the Rothbardians infesting these boards just want to kill all the immoral people.  But Rand is scared to say the real answer.  Why?

----------


## Smitty

> Yep, true enough.  But who has fostered this?  Who awarded this behavior?  Think...it's not that cut and dry.


The CVS drug store?

----------


## AuH20

> So Rand says it's because of "moral decline".
> 
> Hmmm.  Lack of what morals, Rand?  How exactly do we become more moral?  Seems to me the Rothbardians infesting these boards just want to kill all the immoral people.  But Rand is scared to say the real answer.  Why?


It's a moral decline to let yourself become wards of the state and in essence, rag dolls for the police state. What's the old saying? If you can't be responsible for yourself, then likely some government entity will do it for you? Do we see police rampaging in Asian communities?

----------


## phill4paul

> Here's what Rand has to say about it.
> 
> http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewir...ltimore-morals


  And there is no riot right now. At this time. So are you ready to talk about, acknowledge and condemn the root causes of the riots? Are you ready to be equally as vehement in demanding that police that break the law and give "nickel rides" receive as harsh a treatment as a you would dole out for a rioter?

----------


## Smitty

> And of course, he's being condemned by the leftists for saying so.


And some leftists on here are condemning him for saying so,.. and Condemning Rothbard too just for good measure.

----------


## jbauer

> The CVS drug store?


Chick-filet

----------


## donnay

> The CVS drug store?


  You don't do a lot thinking outside the box, eh?

----------


## Smitty

> You don't do a lot thinking outside the box, eh?


I do when the situation dictates it.

Condemning rioting and looting doesn't require thinking outside of the box.

----------


## wizardwatson

> And some leftists on here are condemning him for saying so,.. and Condemning Rothbard too just for good measure.


Rothbard deserves to be condemned.  Who on this board is condemning Rothbard except me!!  LOLOLOL.  Please show me their post, I would love to have a beer with them.

Does it sting or something?

Property rights this, property rights that.  You people are hilarious.  You learn everything by social osmosis having no clue what your idols actually think or why they think that way.  Rothbard is poison.  He extrapolates from a life-boat scenario of self-defense to philosophically conclude that it's "Ethical" to beat the $#@! out of someone to achieve liberty.  He's a slick-talking fool who despises pacifism taught by Christ and Tolstoy openly.

Non aggression
self-ownership
property rights

blah, blah, blah, buzz word crap.  

I will take it a step further.  THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS RIGHTS.  Your Creator didn't give you any.  He gave you commands.  Commands he wrote on your conscience.  You are obliged to follow them.  You can enshrine whatever principles you want in some contract or constitution and "trust" that your fellow man will keep his word, but you still have to follow the rules of your conscience or God is going to compensate you accordingly.  

You own nothing.  Your body isn't yours, your property isn't yours, your life isn't yours.  

God gave you everything.  And depending on how you treat what He gave you is what will determine what He gives you next.  Pretty simple.

----------


## Smitty

> Rothbard deserves to be condemned.  Who on this board is condemning Rothbard except me!!  LOLOLOL.  Please show me their post, I would love to have a beer with them.
> 
> Does it sting or something?
> 
> Property rights this, property rights that.  You people are hilarious.  You learn everything by social osmosis having no clue what your idols actually think or why they think that way.  Rothbard is poison.  He extrapolates from a life-boat scenario of self-defense to philosophically conclude that it's "Ethical" to beat the $#@! out of someone to achieve liberty.  He's a slick-talking fool who despises pacifism taught by Christ and Tolstoy openly.
> 
> Non aggression
> self-ownership
> property rights
> ...


Even a Pseudo Christian leftist.

----------


## mac_hine



----------


## twomp

> The New York Post reported yesterday that Kang Wong, an 84 year old man, was walking against a light in Manhattan’s Upper West Side when police gestured at him to stop. The man, who reportedly doesn’t speak much English, didn’t understand the order. Says one witness:
> 
> _“The guy didn’t seem to speak English. The cop walked him over to the Citibank” near the northeast corner of 96th and Broadway, said one witness, Ian King, a Fordham University law student._
> 
> The cops, at the intersection to ticket jaywalkers just 12 hours after pedestrian Samantha Lee was killed, proceeded to write Wong a ticket. However, Wong still apparently didn’t understand what was going on, and started to walk away from the cop.
> 
> _“The cop tried to pull him back, and that’s when he began to struggle with the cop,” said King, 24. “As soon as he pushed the cop, it was like cops started running in from everywhere.”_
> 
> Wong was left bleeding and dazed with cuts to his face.
> ...




http://reappropriate.co/2014/01/84yo...rriers-blamed/

----------


## mac_hine

Here's a great interview with Judge Nap.

Tuesday on “The Alan Colmes Show,” Alan spoke with Senior Judicial Analyst Judge Andrew Napolitano about the ongoing situation in Baltimore as well as the drone strike announced last week that left two hostages dead, including one American.  Judge Napolitano also recently wrote a powerful column about protecting the rights of citizens and their property during events like the Baltimore riots.

http://radio.foxnews.com/2015/04/28/...for-baltimore/

----------


## presence

3 shootings in past 2 hours.  2 head shots and a leg.

----------


## Carlybee

Well now they are protesting in NYC.  They are trying to organize one here in Houston but it will just be about 200 people blocking the highway while the popo patrols on horses.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Please be sure to stay on the thread topic of news related to protests and riots, and also be mindful of the Guidelines...




> Usage Guidelines
> 
> In order to best achieve our sites Mission Statement certain site Usage Guidelines must be followed. There are seven key point to the guidelines, as listed below, with clarifying detail and enumerated specifics for each. In some cases there is even more elaborate explanations.
> 
> 1) Operate with ethically sound principles.
> • Be honest and truthful.
> • Respect others life, liberty and property.
> • Respect others' copyrights, intellectual property and contracts, per legal standards. Limit fair-use posting of copyright material to the lesser of four paragraphs or a quarter of the writing.
> • Work to promote a peaceful, freedom loving, compassionate society.
> ...

----------


## invisible

Thanks for cleaning all the OT garbage out of the thread and unlocking it.  Hopefully there wasn't too much further news missed while the thread was locked.

http://sputniknews.com/us/20150430/1...#ixzz3YlccO3dN
According to this link, protests are also occurring in about half a dozen other cities as well.  They also say that protesters charged a group of cops in Baltimore.  Does anyone else have confirming reports of this from elsewhere?

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> No, it seems like they haven't figured out who their real enemy is yet.


Yes, but after they figure it out, what is to be done?

Now they sit where the majority of sincere Americans posting in this forum are.  I feel they have a fairly good idea of who the enemy is.  However, there is NO CLUE on what to do about it.

There is no unity upon corrective action.  Perceptions of the causes of the problem are widely spaced, which makes solution slippery.

Enabling unity requires indepth discussion of issues with a refined method of polling in order to develop an informed opinion of the cause of the problem, which greatly narrows the solution.

In my opinion the inability to have that discussion is the reason no unity will materialize.  That is the purpose of free speech, to enable unity.

That realization in itself can be a significant point of unity between Americans, particularly when there is no way to see that purpose served.

So the notion of "united states" is absurd under these conditions. Comprehensive thinking will have everyone arriving at that conclusion when this somewhat obtuse perspective is engaged.  That is a form of unity directly based in the underlying problem.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> You obviously have a misunderstanding of anarchy.


Years ago I looked for an understanding of a peaceful anarchy I was comfortable with that was comprehensive and simple.  Never did find one, so I developed one.

_A peaceful anarchy is one where everyone who is a part of it knows most everything there is to know about needs, or how to meet them, and will not place a want over a need._

Obviously Baltimore has a long way to go, as well most "anarchists" I've met. I will say the best of them recognized that anarchy must be peaceful to be real.

----------


## Suzanimal

> No, it seems like they haven't figured out who their real enemy is yet.




Protesters Swarm White House Demanding Justice For Freddie Gray and an End To Police Terror




> In breaking news, protesters have gathered outside of the White House demanding justice for Freddie Gray as well as an End to Police Terror.
> 
> So the real question is why this isnt headline news? At the time of this articles publication, we could not find one major media outlet covering the protest at the White House. Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/0...-freddie-gray/

----------


## paleocon1

> Yes, but after they figure it out, what is to be done?
> 
>   ...............I feel they have a fairly good idea of who the enemy is................................



and just who would that be?

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> No, it seems like they haven't figured out who their real enemy is yet.


Root refers to the people rioting in Balitmore.




> Yes, but after they figure it out, what is to be done?
> 
> Now they sit where the majority of sincere Americans posting in this forum are.  *I feel they have a fairly good idea of who the enemy is.*  However, there is NO CLUE on what to do about it.


I refer to posters here at RPF *that are sincere*.




> and just who would that be?


Quotes that loose context are not competent to reply to.  Your quote lost context.  The bolded part of my post quoted has your quote, with the rest making context complete for the part of the statement you selected to quote.

Here is my answer.

The enemy is the infiltration which targeted the federal government beginning in 1871 and has since spread to states and local governments to also perhaps be joined or diluted with other tyrannical factions.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> No, it seems like they haven't figured out who their real enemy is yet.





> Protesters Swarm White House Demanding Justice For Freddie Gray and an End To Police Terror


Suz, BO is a puppet.  You probably know that.  Congress and the supreme court are closer to being the authority which should be accountable.

However, the problems they have created, along with collusive presidents of the executive branch began 25 years ago. Meaning they will all deny any culpability, accountability or responsibility and instead claim that the people have created the problems and they are simply trying to maintain order.

The people have been defrauded and betrayed in acts of treason that all law enforcement or national security has been party too, meaning that those sincere Americans who can comprehend the depth and breadth of this situation need to take comprehensive action to restoring lawful government.

This amounts to a lawful and peaceful revolution.  If I go any further I will be off topic in this highly controlled discussion environment risking censorship.

----------


## Slave Mentality

So bummed by how the real issue here was intentionally swept under the rug once again by the state run media.  It appears that any real change is going to have to come from a lot of pain and blood, just like every other time in our post-cave history.

I am really starting to feel a connection with the people just like us throughout the ages.  Seeing the creeping oppression, watching the general reaction, the anger and despair, hopelessness.  There truly is nothing new under the sun and we live in a wonderful time.  

The American flag will be gazed upon throughout the rest of history as being as abhorrent as the Nazi flag.  Pretty sure a lot of the world already does.

The American Empire will be compared to the Romans, with the Romans being less barbaric.

We will be remembered as the ones that let it happen.  Even those of us that are shouting from the rooftops.  I will keep on shouting, but make no mistake that I have given up.  Not giving up on liberty and this country.  Just everything it stands for right now.  I do not consent.  Uncle Sam is dead.  Everyone is just picking at the corpse.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Thanks for cleaning all the OT garbage out of the thread and unlocking it.  Hopefully there wasn't too much further news missed while the thread was locked.
> 
> http://sputniknews.com/us/20150430/1...#ixzz3YlccO3dN
> According to this link, protests are also occurring in about half a dozen other cities as well.  They also say that protesters charged a group of cops in Baltimore.  Does anyone else have confirming reports of this from elsewhere?


The police appear to be well enough protected.




> * Citizens lining up to protect the police on W. North Ave. in Baltimore.*


What would we do with more news that is so important?

Is the topic "supplanting MSM omission" with more info than we can find no real use for describing this tragic dysfunction?

Or, is the topic trying to find a solution to the dysfunction?

----------


## JK/SEA

> So bummed by how the real issue here was intentionally swept under the rug once again by the state run media.  It appears that any real change is going to have to come from a lot of pain and blood, just like every other time in our post-cave history.
> 
> I am really starting to feel a connection with the people just like us throughout the ages.  Seeing the creeping oppression, watching the general reaction, the anger and despair, hopelessness.  There truly is nothing new under the sun and we live in a wonderful time.  
> 
> The American flag will be gazed upon throughout the rest of history as being as abhorrent as the Nazi flag.  Pretty sure a lot of the world already does.
> 
> The American Empire will be compared to the Romans, with the Romans being less barbaric.
> 
> We will be remembered as the ones that let it happen.  Even those of us that are shouting from the rooftops.  I will keep on shouting, but make no mistake that I have given up.  Not giving up on liberty and this country.  Just everything it stands for right now.  I do not consent.  Uncle Sam is dead.  Everyone is just picking at the corpse.



''lost in a Roman wilderness of pain
and all the children are insane''

--Jim Morrison. The End.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> So bummed by how the real issue here was intentionally swept under the rug once again by the state run media.  It appears that any real change is going to have to come from a lot of pain and blood, just like every other time in our post-cave history.


All or nothing thinking is not productive.

The discussion that will be productive is both not allowed, and not participated in because of covert manipulation cognitively fouling this environment which lacks definitive discretion for solution.

Primarily because prime principals violated in Baltimore and elsewhere are NOT being discussed or empowered as valid topic by authority here for solution in the covertly infiltrated environment we post in.

On the face, the media is not state run.  Secretly it is.  This very much responsible extending back into our "post cave history" at least 40 years.  That is off topic.

The methods of dealing with the secrecy is off topic.

The methods of putting media back into the control of the people for the peoples purposes and constitutional intent is off topic.

How did all of these things get off topic?  Question authority.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> All or nothing thinking is not productive.
> 
> The discussion that will be productive is both not allowed, and not participated in because of covert manipulation cognitively fouling this environment which lacks definitive discretion for solution.
> 
> Primarily because prime principals violated in Baltimore and elsewhere are NOT being discussed or empowered as valid topic by authority here for solution in the covertly infiltrated environment we post in.


I guess what I am getting at is that I fully believe that it is a fool's errand to try to change a corrupt and perverted system by using a corrupt and perverted system. I appreciate your optimism in organizing peaceful change, but history time and time again has proven otherwise.  The system will prevent any mass coordination efforts.  That's part of how it stays alive.  Good luck.

----------


## Todd

> And of course, he's being condemned by the leftists for saying so.


I'm no leftist.  Never voted or tolerated it much in my life.  I think Rand is missing the major point on this one.  Sure, black poverty has a whole lot to do with the status of the Black family in America.....

But that is as incidental to this as their race is.  

 It's the  Strong "Do as they May" Vs. the Weak "Do what they can".   

When you get that narrative right, all the left right $#@! seems to disappear.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> No, it seems like they haven't figured out who their real enemy is yet.





> I guess what I am getting at is that I fully believe that it is a fool's errand to try to change a corrupt and perverted system by using a corrupt and perverted system. I appreciate your optimism in organizing peaceful change, but history time and time again has proven otherwise.  The system will prevent any mass coordination efforts.  That's part of how it stays alive.  Good luck.


Cognitive distortions of all or nothing thinking, over generalization and minimizing are not functional.

History proves there is such a thing as constitutional intent, but that is off topic.  And due to covert manipulation of the infiltration into our social activist discussion, it cannot be made on topic without your cessation of belief in dysfunctional, "no option" nihilistic perspective.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> No, it seems like they haven't figured out who their real enemy is yet.





> I'm no leftist.  Never voted or tolerated it much in my life.  I think Rand is missing the major point on this one.


I realize you are trying to stay "on topic", but where does Rand miss the major point?  Got link?

----------


## AuH20

> I'm no leftist.  Never voted or tolerated it much in my life.  I think Rand is missing the major point on this one.  Sure, black poverty has a whole lot to do with the status of the Black family in America.....
> 
> But that is as incidental to this as their race is.  
> 
>  It's the  Strong "Do as they May" Vs. the Weak "Do what they can".   
> 
> When you get that narrative right, all the left right $#@! seems to disappear.


The core problem in my eyes is the wanton destruction of private property. Private property is the largely the rock solid base that liberal republics are built upon, as it is viewed as the tangible extension of an individual's sovereignty. Without that foundation of mutual respect you have essentially nothing. The social fabric will unravel like the French Revolution did. Just look at Kelo v. New London. It's the same concept. Nullification of private property rights by might or mob in this case.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

On a related note, it is  encouraging that there is no news reported so far of US Congress giving standing ovasion to Baltomire cops following Freddi Gray's death.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> No, it seems like they haven't figured out who their real enemy is yet.





> The core problem in my eyes is the wanton destruction of private property. Private property is the largely the rock solid base that liberal republics are built upon, as it is viewed as the tangible extension of an individual's sovereignty. Without that foundation of mutual respect you have essentially nothing.


Seems you have left the topic, and perhaps misstated something.

Do you instead mean;

_The core problem in my eyes is that Private property is the largely the rock solid base that liberal republics are built upon, and the wanton destruction of private property violates that._ 

If that is the case, at the risk of being off topic, would the treason of GATT and NAFTA as well as economic collusions (BCCI] resulting in things like the savings an loan disaster, Enron, the recent banking disaster and bailout; *all seriously effecting the private property of Americans*, equate to MASS violation of private property by official government actions over 30 years?

With secret collusion of media complicit, defeating the purpose of free speech, in preventing the public from responding to protect their property, is this not a violation of the "foundation of mutual respect" between elite government and the people?

Or will you claim that because it's been 30 years that it is all the peoples fault now and their direct action relating to efforts of protection of sovereign rights is improper?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Anybody listen to Anthony Cumia's 6 hour podcast during the Baltimore riot?  Here's a snippet.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> Cognitive distortions of all or nothing thinking, over generalization and minimizing are not functional.
> 
> History proves there is such a thing as constitutional intent, but that is off topic.  And due to covert manipulation of the infiltration into our social activist discussion, it cannot be made on topic without your cessation of belief in dysfunctional, "no option" nihilistic perspective.


You might just want to quit with the continual condescending bull$#@!.  No, I am not some covert infiltrator.  I know you may think you are smarter than everyone, but just stop.  Please.  You sure use big words though.

EDIT:  Your constant preaching is not unifying dude.  Isn't that what you are trying to do?  Educate and unify?

----------


## AuH20

> Seems you have left the topic, and perhaps misstated something.
> 
> Do you instead mean;
> 
> _The core problem in my eyes is that Private property is the largely the rock solid base that liberal republics are built upon, and the wanton destruction of private property violates that._ 
> 
> *If that is the case, at the risk of being off topic, would the treason of GATT and NAFTA as well as economic collusions (BCCI] resulting in things like the savings an loan disaster, Enron, the recent banking disaster and bailout; all seriously effecting the private property of Americans, equate to MASS violation of private property by official government actions over 30 years?*
> 
> With secret collusion of media complicit, defeating the purpose of free speech, in preventing the public from responding to protect their property, is this not a violation of the "foundation of mutual respect" between elite government and the people?
> ...


Yes, I've been preparing for the day of reckoning. I have a long memory like an elephant.

----------


## AuH20

> Anybody listen to Anthony Cumia's 6 hour podcast during the Baltimore riot?  Here's a snippet.


_They treat them like children. The bigotry of low expectations._ Cumia is right.

----------


## AuH20

I just read this. 




> *I live in a small town about 20 minutes from Baltimore. These stupid cockroaches are burning down the stores in the worst areas of Baltimore. North Avenue West is a drug riddled dumb ass welfare black area. I did a job in that area working on a school roof and black men were sitting on the front porches laughing at me and making fun of me for working. Drug deals went on all over the place and every day the black users used to show up and try to sell me tools that they just stole from a big box store, or from a working man. I would not buy anything. 
> *
> Tomorrow morning these stupid thugs will be blaming the white people because they have no stores to buy from because they are burned down. These stupid asses kill two or thee of each other at a time every night, but nothing is ever said about it.
> 
> Black lives only matter to these thugs when the crime is white on black. I personally wish they would start those row-houses on West North Avenue burning and let them burn. The city would be better without the rats.
> 
> *I really feel bad for all the really good black people in Baltimore, because most of them are great, like you, Tommy.  This is a disgrace and an embarrassment to your race.*

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Use of force caused the riots therefore more force must be used to suppress the riots. There is nothing sensical in that logic. That is exactly the logic used by neo-cons WRT foreign policy.


Not at all.

The US government's invasion of Iraq (to take one example) is largely responsible for today's Islamic terrorism

Yep.

Does it therefore follow that, if some such terrorists are in the process of committing some crime against Americans, force should not be used to stop them?

No, that's nonsense.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> No, it seems like they haven't figured out who their real enemy is yet.





> You might just want to quit with the continual condescending bull$#@!.  No, I am not some covert infiltrator.  I know you may think you are smarter than everyone, but just stop.  Please.  You sure use big words though.
> 
> EDIT:  Your constant preaching is not unifying dude.  Isn't that what you are trying to do?  Educate and unify?


Labeling and all or nothing thinking are cognitive distortions.  Critical thinking is not possible with distortions.

Education is off topic and has been moved into garbage forum along with efforts to inspire unity.  Forum authority cannot distinguish between covert infiltrators and sincere Americans.  Methods to distinguish are deemed off topic.

Got plan?  I do.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I refer to posters here at RPF *that are sincere*.


This from the guy who thinks I am an _agent_ of....something. Lol

----------


## H. E. Panqui

paleocon queries: *and just who would that be?*



To learn who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize - Voltaire

...i think it's safe to say that the same conservatives, etc. republicrat bootlickers galore, now cheering/apologizing for the pigs in blue in baltimore would've been cheering/apologizing for the pigs in red had they been around 240 years ago..

----------


## AuH20

> paleocon queries: *and just who would that be?*
> 
> 
> 
> To learn who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize - Voltaire
> 
> ...i think it's safe to say that the same conservatives, etc. republicrat bootlickers galore, now cheering/apologizing for the pigs in blue in baltimore would've been cheering/apologizing for the pigs in red had they been around 240 years ago..




Jews, blacks, women, hispanics, politicians, gays?  Did I miss anyone?

----------


## HankRicther12

> Not at all.
> 
> The US government's invasion of Iraq (to take one example) is largely responsible for today's Islamic terrorism
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Does it therefore follow that, if some such terrorists are in the process of committing some crime against Americans, force should not be used to stop them?
> 
> No, that's nonsense.


Agreed. Oh, and thanks for the rep on that other thread and for the welcome, couldn't find a way to reply to that, but yeah, I figured out the sock puppet thing pretty quick.

----------


## H. E. Panqui

AuH2O writes: *"Jews, blacks, women, hispanics, politicians, gays? Did I miss anyone?"*



...lol!...c'mon man, get real..?your typical conservative republican radio squawker FREQUENTLY criticizes all the above-mentioned...except one...

...btw, i was hinting at your monetary/financial overlord$...virtually nobody (with any honest knowledge) is allowed a 'major media' platform to criticize them...

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Agreed. Oh, and thanks for the rep on that other thread and for the welcome, couldn't find a way to reply to that, but yeah, I figured out the sock puppet thing pretty quick.


My pleasure. I hope some others join me and we get you back in the green. 

FYI, if you look at the very top of the screen, you'll see your username to the right of the "welcome" button. Click on that. Then, on the menu that pops up, there's an option to "Send Private Message."

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Please be sure to stay on the thread topic of news related to protests and riots, and also be mindful of the Guidelines...


Once again, especially for new members, review the Usage guidelines. There is a link for the full guidelines. 




> Usage Guidelines
> 
> In order to best achieve our sites Mission Statement certain site Usage Guidelines must be followed. There are seven key point to the guidelines, as listed below, with clarifying detail and enumerated specifics for each. In some cases there is even more elaborate explanations.
> 
> 1) Operate with ethically sound principles.
>  Be honest and truthful.
>  Respect others life, liberty and property.
>  Respect others' copyrights, intellectual property and contracts, per legal standards. Limit fair-use posting of copyright material to the lesser of four paragraphs or a quarter of the writing.
>  Work to promote a peaceful, freedom loving, compassionate society.
> ...

----------


## AuH20

> AuH2O writes: *"Jews, blacks, women, hispanics, politicians, gays? Did I miss anyone?"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...lol!...c'mon man, get real..?your typical conservative republican radio squawker FREQUENTLY criticizes all the above-mentioned...except one...
> 
> ...btw, i was hinting at your monetary/financial overlord$...virtually nobody (with any honest knowledge) is allowed a 'major media' platform to criticize them...


But if you were to tamely criticize any of those groups while being employed, the 'manufactured outrage' would likely result in your termination. So Voltaire's rule would probably ring true in that respect. And as far as those groups ruling us, they are more handmaidens to the true power in this country. The true powers derive legitimacy from these particular groups that you shall not dare criticize.

----------


## presence

Kang Wong got dornerfriened?

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> This from the guy who thinks I am an _agent_ of....something. Lol


All are suspect until they agree with and accept the ultimate purpose of free speech agent.  Why, because an agent would never participate in that which inspires unity.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> All are suspect until they agree with and accept the ultimate purpose of free speech agent.  Why, because an agent would never participate in that which inspires unity.


All you are doing is discrediting yourself, so go ahead and be my guest!

----------


## mrsat_98



----------


## presence

> Momentum is growing across the country and demonstrations have spread  since the Baltimore protests Tuesday over the death of Freddie Gray.   Marchers are taking to the streets to support Baltimore protesters and  to complain that police brutality is a problem in their own towns.


http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/30/us/nat...gray-protests/

----------


## HankRicther12

> My pleasure. I hope some others join me and we get you back in the green. 
> 
> FYI, if you look at the very top of the screen, you'll see your username to the right of the "welcome" button. Click on that. Then, on the menu that pops up, there's an option to "Send Private Message."


Got it, thanks again. Yaknow tho, I'm kinda one of those guys who seems to get a kick out of being cheered or booed, so if I get in the green, cool, if not, guess I'm the bad guy  Honestly those guys are so wound up they are not even listening to what I'm saying.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Boston demonstrators plan peaceful protests tonight




> As protesters defied Baltimore’s first curfew last night, Boston police were planning to face protesters tonight as outrage over the death of an unarmed black Maryland man continued to boil.
> 
> Hundreds of protesters are expected to gather in front of the Boston Police Department headquarters this evening to take part in a “peaceful demonstration” in support of those protesting the death of 25-year-old Freddie Gray from a spinal injury while in Baltimore police custody, an organizer said.
> 
> “We don’t want to get in any confrontations with police,” said Brock Satter, spokesman for Mass Action Against Police Brutality. “This is just to show that the people in Baltimore aren’t alone — that people across the nation are watching them and are joining in their demand for justice.”
> ...
> http://www.bostonherald.com/news_opi...otests_tonight

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Cops Arrest 60 As Protests Spread to New York 




> Authorities arrested as many as 60 people in New York City on Wednesday night, according to reports, as activists took to the streets to show support for protests in Baltimore. The total number of arrests seemed likely to rise as protests continued Wednesday night.
> ...
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...-new-york.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Denver police use pepper spray on downtown protesters; 11 arrested




> A protest in downtown Denver on Wednesday evening turned violent and police used force and pepper spray on demonstrators.
> 
> Eleven adults were arrested, police said: Eight men and three women.
> 
> Two of the arrests were felonies for assault on police and robbery. The rest of the arrests were on misdemeanors of resisting police, disobedience of lawful orders, obstructing roadways, and interference, police said on Twitter.
> 
> The confrontation began shortly after 7 p.m. About 100 people were protesting police officers' use of force in incidents around the country. The protest rounded the corner along Colfax Avenue and turned south on Broadway on the edge of Civic Center.
> ...
> http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_28...owntown-denver

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Sounds like people are getting sick and tired of all these unarmed people randomly dying at the hands of police or something.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Sounds like people are getting sick and tired of all these unarmed people randomly dying at the hands of police or something.


Nah, you're just imagining things...it's just a few bad apples and left wing media hype.

----------


## mad cow

> Sounds like people are getting sick and tired of all these unarmed people randomly dying at the hands of police or something.


I,along with the huge majority of all members of this forum,have been sick to death about it for a long ,long time.

However,I *promise* no matter how much it upsets me,I will* never* use it as an excuse to torch or steal my neighbors car or loot and burn down his house or loot and burn down his place of employment.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> I,along with the huge majority of all members of this forum,have been sick to death about it for a long ,long time.
> 
> However,I *promise* no matter how much it upsets me,I will* never* use it as an excuse to torch or steal my neighbors car or loot and burn down his house or loot and burn down his place of employment.


But will you support a lawful and peaceful revolution?  Or, simply snivel, complain and whine like gunny until all opportunity for such revolution is gone?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I,along with the huge majority of all members of this forum,have been sick to death about it for a long ,long time.
> 
> However,I *promise* no matter how much it upsets me,I will* never* use it as an excuse to torch or steal my neighbors car or loot and burn down his house or loot and burn down his place of employment.


I'm much more in favor of a "Cliven Bundy" type response.

But such is human nature, sadly.

Who gets hurt the most in, say, an abusive spousal relationship?

People lash out at what is closest to them.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> But will you support a lawful and peaceful revolution?  Or, simply snivel, complain and whine like gunny until all opportunity for such revolution is gone?


Yup.  I'm a keyboard warrior in mom's basement who never actually does anything to help save the country, just whines a lot and does nothing.  You got me. lol

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## AuH20

> 


Ummmm.....................Did this guy not study the American Revolution?

----------


## Uriel999

> Once again, especially for new members, review the Usage guidelines. There is a link for the full guidelines.


Clearly we do what we want.  




> I'm much more in favor of a "Cliven Bundy" type response.
> 
> But such is human nature, sadly.
> 
> Who gets hurt the most in say an abusive spousal relationship?
> 
> People lash at what is closest to them.


THIS

----------


## Uriel999

> Yup.  I'm a keyboard warrior in mom's basement who never actually does anything to help save the country, just whines a lot and does nothing.  You got me. lol


Yeah, you've never held an office or anything! 




> 


Well truth is...that sometimes can keep you alive. Oh and it also helps to not be black.

----------


## presence

http://www.rawstory.com/2015/04/mary...s-who-protest/




> Republican Maryland state Delegate Patrick McDonough suggested this week  that parents did not deserve to continue receiving
> 
> 
> food stamps 
> 
> 
> if they  refused to stop their children from 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## AuH20

> 


Here we go. Found it. Franklin Graham is an idiot. 




> 4) *The colonists read 1 Peter 2:13, “Submit yourselves for the Lord's sake to every authority . . .,” and saw the phrase “for the Lord’s sake” as a condition for obedience**. The reasoning ran thus: if the authority was unrighteous and passed unrighteous laws, then following them could not be a righteous thing. In other words, one cannot obey a wicked law “for the Lord’s sake.”*
> 
> 5) *The colonists saw Hebrews 11 as justification for resisting tyrants. Gideon, Barak, Samson, and Jephthah are all listed as “heroes of faith,” and they were all involved in overthrowing oppressive governments.*


Read more: http://www.gotquestions.org/American...#ixzz3Ypu9C4Ql

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> http://www.rawstory.com/2015/04/mary...s-who-protest/


That's just plain dystopian.

I mean, you don't have to support a welfare state to see that denying food stamps because people they know are protesting is wicked evil.  "Protest your oppressive government and your family doesn't eat."  

wow.

that takes a sociopathic mind to even conceive of.

----------


## Danke

> Kang Wong got dornerfriened?


Kang? I thought that was Sum Ting.

----------


## invisible

> Yup.  I'm a keyboard warrior in mom's basement who never actually does anything to help save the country, just whines a lot and does nothing.  You got me. lol


Yeah, exactly.
It's not like you campaigned your ass off, and won an election in a district with a large minority population.
It's not like you actually made a difference in your state's laws.
It's not like the establishment redrew your district and spent huge sums of money to get you out of the State Legislature.
It's not like you've had any impact on your state's Republican party.
It's not like you've ever helped the campaigns of other good candidates.
It's not like you and Massie were the first known members of RPF to be elected to public office.
It's not like you've ever been any sort of example and inspiration to others around here at all.
You didn't earn those all those rep bars by making any sort of effort, you obviously got them by whining and doing nothing, so you can't possibly ever know what you're talking about.  We're on to you now, lol.

edit: "you must spread some reputation around..."

----------


## mrsat_98

http://truthvoice.com/2015/04/baltim...ife-in-prison/

Baltimore Teen Encouraged by Parents to Turn Himself in Is Held on $500,000 Bail, Faces Life in Prison

RULE NUMBER ! DONT CONTACT THE POLICE

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That's just plain dystopian.
> 
> I mean, you don't have to support a welfare state to see that denying food stamps because people they know are protesting is wicked evil.  "Protest your oppressive government and your family doesn't eat."  
> 
> wow.
> 
> that takes a sociopathic mind to even conceive of.


A Soviet mind.

I could see a Josef Stalin or Erich Honecker issuing such a decree.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 4) The colonists read 1 Peter 2:13, “Submit yourselves for the Lord's sake to every authority . . .,” and saw the phrase “for the Lord’s sake” as a condition for obedience. 
> 
> *The reasoning ran thus: if the authority was unrighteous and passed unrighteous laws, then following them could not be a righteous thing. In other words, one cannot obey a wicked law “for the Lord’s sake.”*
> 
> 5) The colonists saw Hebrews 11 as justification for resisting tyrants. Gideon, Barak, Samson, and Jephthah are all listed as “heroes of faith,” and they were all involved in overthrowing oppressive governments.


Makes sense to me.

----------


## mad cow

> But will you support a lawful and peaceful revolution?  Or, simply snivel, complain and whine like gunny until all opportunity for such revolution is gone?

----------


## HankRicther12

> Yeah, you've never held an office or anything! 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well truth is...that sometimes can keep you alive. Oh and it also helps to not be black.*


What an idiot, why don't you go look at victim surveys where they ask people who have been victims of crimes what color the perpetrator was, you will see those percentages match up right alongside the black arrest percentages. This BS that cops "unfairly target blacks" is something I'd expect to see on MediaMatters for Pete's sake. This is just sad.

----------


## HankRicther12

> A Soviet mind.
> 
> I could see a Josef Stalin or Erich Honecker issuing such a decree.


Who cares, it might be right for the wrong reasons but it's still getting someone off the govt dole, probably will be the best thing to ever happen to her.

----------


## AuH20

> What an idiot, why don't you go look at victim surveys where they ask people who have been victims of crimes what color the perpetrator was, you will see those percentages match up right alongside the black arrest percentages. This BS that cops "unfairly target blacks" is something I'd expect to see on MediaMatters for Pete's sake. This is just sad.


Blacks disproportionately commit more crimes and police are drawn to "criminal activity" for revenue reasons and the fact that people can't stop calling 911. Both parties are guilty and the taxpayer is usually on the hook for funding both largely.

----------


## HankRicther12

> Blacks disproportionately commit more crimes and police are drawn to "criminal activity" for revenue reasons and the fact that people can't stop calling 911. Both parties are guilty and the taxpayer is usually on the hook for funding both largely.


Right, and that's the sad part, the bigger issue of our population being a bunch of helpless dependents which in turn requires more revenues, which in turn is put on the police which puts them in a bad spot and then makes the public hate them is being ignored in favor of making it about race.

----------


## AuH20

> Right, and that's the sad part, the bigger issue of our population being a bunch of helpless dependents which in turn requires more revenues, which in turn is put on the police which puts them in a bad spot and then makes the public hate them is being ignored in favor of making it about race.


It's not only the dependents. The municipalities want to bleed us dry since it is never enough.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Who cares, it might be right for the wrong reasons but it's still getting someone off the govt dole, probably will be the best thing to ever happen to her.


I care.

Because, whether you want to admit or not, we are all "on the dole" in some way and fettered to this government.

When they start making threats that people on EBT cannot exercise their rights, it will only be matter of time before one of our _Führers_ decides that, maybe being on Social Security means you cannot exercise certain fundamental rights.

Or any one of a million ways this system has us all chained up.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> What an idiot, why don't you go look at victim surveys where they ask people who have been victims of crimes what color the perpetrator was, you will see those percentages match up right alongside the black arrest percentages. This BS that cops "unfairly target blacks" is something I'd expect to see on MediaMatters for Pete's sake. This is just sad.


Where do you get the _cojenes_ to call a long time member and combat vet an "idiot"?

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> 


What is the message, or is it pointless spam?

Gunny can't post for himself without pretending and you can't post with text at all.  How insincere.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> What is the message, or is it pointless spam?


I'm pretty sure he's poking fun at your "sincere" and "insincere" labels.

----------


## rpfocus

> Where do you get the _cojenes_ to call a long time member and combat vet an "idiot"?


He's Sock Puppet Supreme!

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> paleocon queries: *and just who would that be?*
> 
> 
> 
> To learn who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize - Voltaire
> 
> ...i think it's safe to say that the same conservatives, etc. republicrat bootlickers galore, now cheering/apologizing for the pigs in blue in baltimore would've been cheering/apologizing for the pigs in red had they been around 240 years ago..


All of the edgy anarchists now cheering/apologizing for the thugs in Baltimore would've have been wondering why the Sons of Liberty weren't burning down Canadian houses in protest of British tyranny.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'm pretty sure he's poking fun at your "sincere" and "insincere" labels.


I took it as a ridicule of Christopher's unrequited love for mad cow and myself.  He wants us so very badly and yet we keep spurning and rebuffing his advances.

----------


## idiom

Domestic Policy is to foreign policy

as

"They are looting because they hate private property " is to "They attacked us for our freedoms"

as

"You are supporting thugs" is to "You hate America"

as

"Looting is not a peaceful or rational protest" is to "9/11 and Pearl Harbor occurred for no reason, out of the blue"



Is not blowback. Blowback is a specific massively misused term.

Its logical inevitable consequences of the current domestic policy, just as surely as ISIS is the inevitable result of the current foreign policy.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Is not blowback. Blowback is a specific massively misused term.
> 
> Its logical inevitable consequences of the current domestic policy, just as surely as ISIS is the inevitable result of the current foreign policy.


If inevitable consequences include loss of life and destruction of property and loss of freedom, then it's "blowback", as far as I'm concerned, since domestic policy is supposed to be crafted to prevent that.

Of course, being a conspiracy kook, I think it's all done *on purpose* to foster and expand the inevitable negative results.

----------


## mad cow

> What is the message, or is it pointless spam?
> 
> Gunny can't post for himself without pretending and you can't post with text at all.  How insincere.


What are you sniveling,complaining and whining about *now*?

----------


## HankRicther12

> Where do you get the _cojenes_ to call a long time member and combat vet an "idiot"?


Combat Vet of what? A war that caused my country great harm? A long time member means....I'm not allowed to call him out on his total BS, the kind of BS that inflames this stuff and gets innocent people hurt and property damaged?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Gunny can't post for himself without pretending and you can't post with text at all.  How insincere.


roflmao what does this even mean?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Combat Vet of what? A war that caused my country great harm? A long time member means....I'm not allowed to call him out on his total BS, the kind of BS that inflames this stuff and gets innocent people hurt and property damaged?


word of advice...and i can get caustic as well, but when i first joined in here, i didn't start calling anyone idiots until i'd been posting for awhile...chill.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

In Philadelphia, police clash with supporters of Baltimore protests




> (CNN) Across the world, demonstrators are taking to the streets to support Baltimore protesters and to complain about police brutality in their own towns. In the United States, the protests took place Thursday in Philadelphia and Cincinnati.
> 
> The protests will probably continue, at least into the weekend.
> 
> Demonstrations in Seattle; Portland, Oregon; and Oakland, California, are scheduled for Friday, which is also May Day, or International Workers Day -- often used to call attention to issues affecting the working class and minorities.
> 
> Philadelphia
> 
> A protest started Thursday afternoon in Philadelphia in front of city hall. Aerial video showed several hundred people gathered. As the crowd swelled, it moved on toward Rittenhouse Square.
> ...

----------


## acesfull

They should be protesting in front of the alleged defendants houses along with the prosecutors house.
Destroying ones own neighbor's house and the businesses of ones neighbors is counter-productive and accomplishes nothing..

March and protest in front of the homes of the accused... and those protecting the accused..

My .02

Acesfull

----------


## twomp

> They should be protesting in front of the alleged defendants houses long with the prosecutors house.
> Destroying ones own neighbor and the businesses of ones neighbors is counter-productive and accomplishes nothing..
> 
> March and protest in front of the homes of the accused... and those protecting the accused..
> 
> My .02
> 
> Acesfull


Wow soooo insightful... Can you tell us who the accused is? Because the cops won't tell anyone anything right now but since you seem to know, why don't you enlighten us. Who are these accused cops? How long have they been working? Do they have a history of doing this? Please shed some light on the situation for us oh wise one.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> They should be protesting in front of the alleged defendants houses along with the prosecutors house.
> Destroying ones own neighbor's house and the businesses of ones neighbors is counter-productive and accomplishes nothing..
> 
> March and protest in front of the homes of the accused... and those protecting the accused..
> 
> My .02
> 
> Acesfull


To be fair, we don't actually know they are damaging their own neighborhoods.  I think it came out of Ferguson that the vast majority of the people doing the damage and looting were from at least 20-30 minutes away, sometimes hours.  Looters seem to tend to loot other people's neighborhoods.

----------


## dannno



----------


## r3volution 3.0

> http://truthvoice.com/2015/04/baltim...ife-in-prison/
> 
> Baltimore Teen Encouraged by Parents to Turn Himself in Is Held on $500,000 Bail, Faces Life in Prison
> 
> RULE NUMBER ! DONT CONTACT THE POLICE


^^^That's $#@!ed up

...not that I'm in any way excusing the behavior of the rioters, but to  have parents more or less ratting out their children is deranged.

Reminds me of this:

----------


## AuH20

I suspect we won't hear about this.....

http://www.wnd.com/2015/04/black-mob...timore-suburb/




> Baltimore-area police have arrested two – and more will likely follow – in the case of a mob of black high school youths rushing a 61-year-old white man outside his home and beating him so badly he was placed in a medically induced coma.
> 
> One police spokesman for the Dundalk, Maryland, force called the attack vicious.
> 
> “This is not a simple fist fight,” he said, to WBAL-TV “This is a brutal assault.”


Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2015/04/black-mob...w1XQpqEtSwz.99

----------


## Danke

> ^^^That's $#@!ed up
> 
> ...not that I'm in any way excusing the behavior of the rioters, but to  have parents more or less ratting out their children is deranged.
> 
> Reminds me of this:


I can not rep you again.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I can not rep you again.


I also accept cases of Jim Beam shipped to my domicile.

----------


## Danke

I vote we keep the newcomers on the Island.  And make it Bombay or Beefeater.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> I suspect we won't hear about this.....
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2015/04/black-mob...timore-suburb/
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2015/04/black-mob...w1XQpqEtSwz.99


Well I'm sure he paid taxes so he had it coming. Definite blowback for his fascist and oppressive ownership of property I'm sure.

----------


## HankRicther12

> Well I'm sure he paid taxes so he had it coming. Definite blowback for his fascist and oppressive ownership of property I'm sure.


Don't know how to do the rep thing, but I'd give you one if I could.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess



----------


## AuH20

> Well I'm sure he paid taxes so he had it coming. Definite blowback for his fascist and oppressive ownership of property I'm sure.


And the progs wonder why Stand Your Ground laws exist. To protect yourself from bloodthirsty mobs.

----------


## TheTexan

> 


Funny because its true.  Owe you a rep

----------


## Slave Mentality

> I suspect we won't hear about this.....
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2015/04/black-mob...timore-suburb/
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2015/04/black-mob...w1XQpqEtSwz.99


Man I wish he had a piece on him.  Remember folks,  call 911 if you are getting curb stomped by a mob.  There's no need in being able to defend yourselves.  My thoughts are with that poor guy and his family.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Don't know how to do the rep thing, but I'd give you one if I could.


See the little star icon to the right of "Blog This Post" (all good things are to the right...) at the bottom of every post? You click that to +/- rep someone.

Unfortunately you cannot do this because you have negative reputation. You have to have a certain amount of positive reputation to do it, two green bars IIRC.

Someone +rep this fellow to get him back in the green. I already did, can't do it again.

----------


## HankRicther12

> See the little star icon to the right of "Blog This Post" (all good things are to the right...) at the bottom of every post? You click that to +/- rep someone.
> 
> Unfortunately you cannot do this because you have negative reputation. You have to have a certain amount of positive reputation to do it, two green bars IIRC.
> 
> Someone +rep this fellow to get him back in the green. I already did, can't do it again.


Guess I upset a few people on my first day  Thanks tho.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I vote we keep the newcomers on the Island.  And make it Bombay or Beefeater.


How do you drink your gin?

I used to use tonic, now I like half a lemon with ice-cold water - no ice.

Incidentally, I suggest New Amsterdam. Better than Beefeater or Bombay, much cheaper than Tanqueray or Hendricks.

----------


## Origanalist

> 


If she would have just turned herself in to the authorities she would never have had to hide in that attic.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I vote we keep the newcomers on the Island.  And make it Bombay or Beefeater.


Fleischmann's and I'm in.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> If she would have just turned herself in to the authorities she would never have had to hide in that attic.


^^^Am I missing the joke or are you people deranged?

----------


## idiom

> Well I'm sure he paid taxes so he had it coming. Definite blowback for his fascist and oppressive ownership of property I'm sure.


And people who think 9/11 was a response to foreign policy are just blaming America!

Do you honestly think the current domestic policies will happily continue without consequences?

Am I supposed to be sad that consequences are random and indiscriminate? Does that stop them being consequences?

----------


## AuH20

> Guess I upset a few people on my first day  Thanks tho.


I read some of your posts on Disqus. You have more common sense than most and were defending Dr. Paul's foreign policy. Welcome and don't worry about the other denizens.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> No, it seems like they haven't figured out who their real enemy is yet.





> I took it as a ridicule of Christopher's unrequited love for mad cow and myself.  He wants us so very badly and yet we keep spurning and rebuffing his advances.


Insincere, unaccountable unwilling to recognize that free speech has the ultimate purpose of enabling the unity needed to alter or abolish government destructive to unalienable rights.

You are even against Americans trying to see free speech has a purpose.  You support the infiltrated federal government and PRETEND to stand for rights and freedom. 

I even detect contempt for those that try to protect rights in the only way they might when you ONLY post about the ones taking advantage of the chaos to steal.

There is very little chance that any thing else but that is the reality.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

^^^Bro, Christopher A. Brown, can't you see that no one is interested in signing your ungrammatical pledge?

Why don't you find something new to say?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> ^^^Am I missing the joke or are you people deranged?

----------


## Origanalist

> ^^^Am I missing the joke or are you people deranged?


Yes.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

@gunny

So, to be clear, you're comparing those of us who oppose the wanton vandalism in Baltimore to the murderers of Christ?

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## GunnyFreedom

> @gunny
> 
> So, to be clear, you're comparing those of us who oppose the wanton vandalism in Baltimore to the murderers of Christ?


um. 



?

----------


## Origanalist

> @gunny
> 
> So, to be clear, you're comparing those of us who oppose the wanton vandalism in Baltimore to the murderers of Christ?


Gunny is Mel Gibson's cousin.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

@gunny

As I said, perhaps I missed the joke.  But then what was the meaning of the Anne Frank bit and your crucifixion bit, if not to express sympathy for the rioters and imply a moral equivalence between their opponents and the NAZIs/Judas? Explain it to me.

Full disclosure: I may have drank too much whiskey to understand easily, so bear with me.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> @gunny
> 
> As I said, perhaps I missed the joke.  But then what was the meaning of the Anne Frank bit and your crucifixion bit, if not to express sympathy for the rioters and imply a moral equivalence between their opponents and the NAZIs/Judas? Explain it to me.


The whole things started with the post of Anne Frank.

It is commentary on the idea of obeying the law at all times, even if the law and it's enforcers are unjust.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> @gunny
> 
> As I said, perhaps I missed the joke.  But then what was the meaning of the Anne Frank bit and your crucifixion bit, if not to express sympathy for the rioters and imply a moral equivalence between their opponents and the NAZIs/Judas? Explain it to me.


First, where on Earth did you get 'sympathy for rioters' out of any of that?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> @gunny
> 
> As I said, perhaps I missed the joke.  But then what was the meaning of the Anne Frank bit and your crucifixion bit, if not to express sympathy for the rioters and imply a moral equivalence between their opponents and the NAZIs/Judas? Explain it to me.


The whole things started with the post of Anne Frank.

It is commentary on the idea of obeying the law at all times, even if the law and it's enforcers are unjust.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Gunny is Mel Gibson's cousin.


Yeah, me and Mo go way back.  You only get to call him 'Mo' if he likes you.

----------


## invisible

I thought this thread was about what's actually happening with the protests and riots, and that we had another one split off for those who want to argue and distract from the topic at hand here.

Those who wish to distract from the topic are certainly doing a good job of it again, just like with the Ferguson thread.

----------


## Origanalist

> I thought this thread was about what's actually happening with the protests and riots, and that we had another one split off for those who want to argue and distract from the topic at hand here.
> 
> Those who wish to distract from the topic are certainly doing a good job of it again, just like with the Ferguson thread.


I guess we better start another thread.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> The whole things started with the post of Anne Frank.
> 
> It is commentary on the idea of obeying the law at all times, even if the law and it's enforcers are unjust.


Right,  that's what I gathered. Given the context (thread re rioting in  bodymore muderland), I took it as an expression of support for the  rioting, and a big ad hominem against those of us who are extremely  critical of it. Maybe I jumped the gun on that one though. 




> First, where on Earth did you get 'sympathy for rioters' out of any of that?


See above. Guess I misunderstood. 




> Yeah, me and Mo go way back.  You only get to call him 'Mo' if he likes you.


Do you get front-row tickets to thunderdome?




> I thought this thread was about what's actually happening with the protests and riots, and that we had another one split off for those who want to argue and distract from the topic at hand here.
> 
> Those who wish to distract from the topic are certainly doing a good job of it again, just like with the Ferguson thread.


What is it that you'd like to discuss?




> I guess we better start another thread.


I concur, two is inadequate.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> No, it seems like they haven't figured out who their real enemy is yet.





> ^^^Bro, Christopher A. Brown, can't you see that no one is interested in signing your ungrammatical pledge?
> 
> Why don't you find something new to say?


Of course covert manipulating agents of the infiltrated government infiltrating this forum are not going to agree that free speech has the purpose of enabling unity adequate to alter or abolish government destructive to rights.

But someone has to demonstrate the fact by asking otherwise people might think y'all were actual real sincere Americans.

Eventually the sincere will get unconfused.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

^^lol

----------


## Uriel999

> What an idiot, why don't you go look at victim surveys where they ask people who have been victims of crimes what color the perpetrator was, you will see those percentages match up right alongside the black arrest percentages. This BS that cops "unfairly target blacks" is something I'd expect to see on MediaMatters for Pete's sake. This is just sad.








> Where do you get the _cojenes_ to call a long time member and combat vet an "idiot"?


Don't feed the trolls dude. We've got a lot of new ones with 2016 on the horizon. If said individual here is not a troll, he/she needs to read "How to make friends and influence people."

----------


## Slave Mentality

> Of course covert manipulating agents of the infiltrated government infiltrating this forum are not going to agree that free speech has the purpose of enabling unity adequate to alter or abolish government destructive to rights.
> 
> But someone has to demonstrate the fact by asking otherwise people might think y'all were actual real sincere Americans.
> 
> Eventually the sincere will get unconfused.


Other than you of course, is there anyone else on here that is not a covert manipulating agent of the infiltrated government infiltrating this forum in your eyes?  It will be hard to bring too many over to the good fight by claiming this to anyone who questions you or calls you on your bull$#@!.  I know your hearts in the right place, but chill.  I promise there are better ways to spread your cause without condescending insults.  Peace

----------


## JK/SEA

''covert manipulating agents of the infiltrated government infiltrating this forum ''

huh?

has MK Ultra sent out agents to covertly manipulate other agents of the infiltrated government infiltrating this forum ?

----------


## phill4paul

> ''covert manipulating agents of the infiltrated government infiltrating this forum ''
> 
> huh?
> 
> has MK Ultra sent out agents to covertly manipulate other agents of the infiltrated government infiltrating this forum ?


  There are infiltrators and then there are infiltraitors. Which are you? Are you sincere?

----------


## Carlybee

> Of course covert manipulating agents of the infiltrated government infiltrating this forum are not going to agree that free speech has the purpose of enabling unity adequate to alter or abolish government destructive to rights.
> 
> But someone has to demonstrate the fact by asking otherwise people might think y'all were actual real sincere Americans.
> 
> Eventually the sincere will get unconfused.


How do we know you aren't an infiltrator infiltrating?

----------


## JK/SEA

> There are infiltrators and then there are infiltraitors. Which are you? Are you sincere?


good question.

----------


## phill4paul

> good question.


  It's what I get payed for. Well, no I don't. But, _I should_.

----------


## mrsat_98

Charges against officers are being announced live as I type on FAUX News.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/freddie-gra...ry?id=30728026

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/02/us...tors.html?_r=0

Warrant was issued for the arrest of officers at 9:30 this am

----------


## EBounding

> Charges against officers are being announced live as I type on FAUX News.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/freddie-gra...ry?id=30728026
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/02/us...tors.html?_r=0
> 
> Warrant was issued for the arrest of officers at 9:30 this am



Wow, I am surprised.  Maybe there is still accountability left?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> "And while no one condones looting, on the other hand one can understand the pent-up feelings that may result from decades of repression and people who've had members of their family killed by that regime, for them to be taking their feelings out on that regime." 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Donald Rumsfeld speaking about Baghdad in 2003





Excellent.

----------


## invisible

> Excellent.


I thought it was quite rep-worthy myself.

----------


## Anti Federalist

This thread sure got quiet, quickly.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> This thread sure got quiet, quickly.


They got indicted. That's so weird and out of character that nobody knows what to do or say.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> This thread sure got quiet, quickly.


Yeah, it's funny how facts will do that.  Of course, the autopsy and grand jury testimony in the Michael Brown case came out, but all the white power race baiters were stickin' to their story.

Now I'm waiting for the next thread with a "blog" showing that the dead guy had Spina Bifida.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> This thread sure got quiet, quickly.


If I didn't know better I'd say justice was not expected, but I would say appeasement fits the events, and that was not expected either.

I'm not easily appeased because there are about 40 other murders by LE in the last year across the nation that are completely unreasonable where no noises of appeasement are heard.

A lawful and peaceful revolution is in order so cause and symptoms are cured.  I'm pissed off at the infiltrated government for GATT & NAFTA, not to mention the bank bailouts and the savings an loan disaster that started the downwards plunge near 30 years ago that ended up with mass joblessness, 9/11 and major environmental disasters.

Now because these treasonous WTO treaties we're looking at more of the same, except there is less economic resiliency now so people are closer to the edge in all ways.

Gotta pre-empt martial law with the action that is right or were f'dddd.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I need a source for the broken trachea

----------


## idiom



----------


## phill4paul

> I need a source for the broken trachea


  Mostly speculation or comments by reporters with 'sources'. The autopsy was forwarded to the prosecutors office but hasn't been released that I know of. His death was ruled a homicide, beyond that I haven't found any proof of specifics. It seems to me the family should have conducted their own independent autopsy but I have not heard any word regarding that either.

----------


## invisible

> This thread sure got quiet, quickly.


The indictment completely ruined the copsuckers' narrative.  I'd like to hear more about how the protests had been spreading to other cities, that's the important news here, and it got pretty well buried.  If these killings by cops go nationwide, every one of them, then perhaps the problem will finally start to be addressed.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Yeah, it's funny how facts will do that.  Of course, the autopsy and grand jury testimony in the Michael Brown case came out, but all the white power race baiters were stickin' to their story.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for the next thread with a "blog" showing that the dead guy had Spina Bifida.



they won't be able to explain the initial 'kidnapping' of Gray. It appears, to me, that these cops just decided that day to eff somebody up....anybody. Just fun and games, in a boring job, performed by psychotic asswipes.

----------


## navy-vet

It seems to me that if Mr Gray had experienced trauma to the cervical vertebrae from an old accident followed by a series of multiple surgeries, as has been mentioned. Then it is quite reasonable to assume that his neck may have been dangerously unstable, and that it wouldn't have taken much, like a knee in a hold down maneuver for example, to cause the alleged injuries, including a collapsed or crushed trachea. I would also suspect that a knee across a fellows neck with the full weight of an adult male, would be capable of exerting a substantial amount of force far beyond that necessary to inflict serious harm even in a normal cervical structure. 

The spinal vertebrae, in the neck, are composed of a set of seven stacked rings of bone separated by flexible discs. This structure serves as the primary supporting component or scaffolding for the head (i.e. it holds the head in an upright position). The spinal cord, which traverses through a hole in the center of these vertebrae is protected by this bone. The esophagus, a soft muscular tube that connects the mouth to the stomach lies against it on the inside and the trachea (wind pipe) which is composed of rings of stiff cartilage sits on or adjacent to this. The trachea is somewhat similar to a cardboard toilet tissue core, it is rigid but it can be crushed and collapsed with pressure. 

The film clip that I saw, which was purported to be Mr Gray's movement to the van by some cops, showed someone who may have very well been experiencing a paralysis. Often times such paralysis progresses in  it's severity. First the motor functions become weak and progress to a total loss of function. If the spinal cord injury is above the fifth vertebrae, then the lessening of breathing and heart function will follow. This can occur from increasing swelling or further injury due to the movement of the unstable bone which is why we don't move people who have suffered a neck injury until the cervical vertebrae can be splinted.

----------


## AuH20

Why wouldn't the prosecutor go for the 'sure fire' prosecution strategy? Is she out of her league? 

http://dailycaller.com/2015/05/01/la...-be-dismissed/

----------


## phill4paul

> If Mr Gray had experienced trauma to the cervical vertebrae from an auto accident followed by multiple surgeries, as was mentioned. Then it is quite reasonable to assume that his neck was unstable, and that it wouldn't take much, like a knee in a hold down maneuver to cause the damage reported.


  That info turned out to be erroneous. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/m...totally-bogus/

----------


## staerker

> Why wouldn't the prosecutor go for the 'sure fire' prosecution strategy? Is she out of her league? 
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2015/05/01/la...-be-dismissed/


No matter what some "Law Professor" says, they were _not_ overcharged.

The system is broke.

----------


## AuH20

> No matter what some "Law Professor" says, they were _not_ overcharged.
> 
> The system is broke.


I would be more concerned with getting a conviction as opposed to trying to send them away for 30 years and blowing the case if I was her.

----------


## phill4paul

> Why wouldn't the prosecutor go for the 'sure fire' prosecution strategy? Is she out of her league? 
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2015/05/01/la...-be-dismissed/


  Doubtful she is "out of her league." All prostitutors stack as many charges as possible. This will allow her to bargain with some to press hard on others.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Why wouldn't the prosecutor go for the 'sure fire' prosecution strategy? Is she out of her league? 
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2015/05/01/la...-be-dismissed/


It appears to me that she included 'lesser included charges' in many of them such that if #1 didn't stick, #2 might, or #3...

----------


## AuH20

> Doubtful she is "out of her league." All prostitutors stack as many charges as possible. This will allow her to bargain with some to press hard on others.


But other cases have varying levels of evidence that impact prosecutorial strategy. The evidence base is not that strong ATM, so if you shoot for the moon and lose, they will essentially walk.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> But other cases have varying levels of evidence that impact prosecutorial strategy. The evidence base is not that strong ATM, so if you shoot for the moon and lose, they will essentially walk.


If you shoot for the moon, only.  She is shooting for the moon, low earth orbit, the summit of Everest, a nearby hill, and the parking lot.

----------


## AuH20

> If you shoot for the moon, only.  She is shooting for the moon, low earth orbit, the summit of Everest, a nearby hill, and the parking lot.


It also could backfire by creating doubt in the minds of the jurors if the loftier charges are easily dismissed. You want want to make the defendants into sympathetic figures.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

this will probably happen....


*"I think it was a mistake for the state's attorney to charge me, but I also explained to the family that if this is what they needed for closure - for me to be charged - I hope they got what they were looking for," Servin said.*

----------


## TheTexan

Hopefully, as long as they all keep their mouth shut and not flip on each other they'll get a slap on the wrist and be back on the force in no time.

Its expensive to train new officers.

----------


## navy-vet

> That info turned out to be erroneous. 
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/m...totally-bogus/


Even so, the forces that may be imparted in a so called "take down" / "hold down", or what ever, could easily result in the trauma that's been purported. Twisting and crushing by these goons could have easily damaged Mr Grays neck and then the flinging about in an unsecured van....anyway you look at it, it's possible and under the circumstances (e.g. illegal arrest) inexcusable. But as Brian said, it might not mean a thing...

----------


## phill4paul

> Even so, the forces that may be imparted in a so called "take down" / "hold down", or what ever, could easily result in the trauma that's been purported. Twisting and crushing by these goons could have easily damaged Mr Grays neck and then the flinging about in an unsecured van....anyway you look at it, it's possible and under the circumstances (e.g. illegal arrest) inexcusable. But as Brian said, it might not mean a thing...


  If you put the full force of your weight on the back of an individuals neck with a knee, particularly if you are in a downward trajectory, I can see some complications.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> It also could backfire by creating doubt in the minds of the jurors if the loftier charges are easily dismissed. You want want to make the defendants into sympathetic figures.


This is standard practice for jurisprudence all across America for the last 100 years.  Why would this particular case be different?

----------


## presence

> I need a source for the broken trachea


Mosby said it in her press conference.

----------


## Origanalist

> If you put the full force of your weight on the back of an individuals neck with a knee, particularly if you are in a downward trajectory, I can see some complications.


That could cause a problem or two.

----------


## presence

> If you put the full force of your weight on the back of an individuals neck with a knee, particularly if you are in a downward trajectory, I can see some complications.


My gut says they put him on the floor in the wagon, face down, broken foot.... cuffed behind his back.    First stop he slid forward and cocked his neck on the other end of the box.

----------


## phill4paul

> My gut says they put him on the floor in the wagon, face down, broken foot.... cuffed behind his back.    First stop he slid forward and cocked his neck on the other end of the box.


  I'm thinking it was a little of both. Initial injury on take down exacerbated by the 'nickle' ride. He was dragging his legs when put in. In route he was complaing of breathing problems and helped back onto the seat. He didn't have a pulse when pulled out.

----------


## CCTelander

For some reason, this seems appropriate for this thread to me.

----------


## navy-vet

> My gut says they put him on the floor in the wagon, face down, broken foot.... cuffed behind his back.    First stop he slid forward and cocked his neck on the other end of the box.


A definite possible mechanism of injury. Compression injuries of the neck are quite common in fact. Diving into pools and striking of the head on the bottom have killed or resulted in partial to total paralysis in countless individuals.  Charles Krauthammer, I believe, suffered such an injury from diving into a pool as a teen in fact.

----------


## navy-vet

> I'm thinking it was a little of both. Initial injury on take down exacerbated by the 'nickle' ride. He was dragging his legs when put in. In route he was complaing of breathing problems and helped back onto the seat. He didn't have a pulse when pulled out.


Absolutely plausible.

----------


## invisible

Why does this...




> Agreed. Oh, and thanks for the rep on that other thread and for the welcome, couldn't find a way to reply to that, but yeah, I figured out the sock puppet thing pretty quick.





> My pleasure. I hope some others join me and we get you back in the green. 
> 
> FYI, if you look at the very top of the screen, you'll see your username to the right of the "welcome" button. Click on that. Then, on the menu that pops up, there's an option to "Send Private Message."


...remind me so much of this?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-privacy/page2



> Wow, PRB completely owned this thread. Great posts!

----------


## AuH20

One of the best blogs on the net...

http://bastionofliberty.blogspot.com...ll-follow.html




> The riots in Baltimore are horrifying enough. But when you combine those savageries with this atrocity and this one, the aggregate becomes overwhelming.
> 
>      Life and property are not safe in the United States of America. Neither is any other “freedom” we once enjoyed.
> 
>      Ace suggests that a fission is coming:
> 
>     The fascist SJWs, and their easy way with all corporations (such as GoFundMe), plus Saturday night spurred me to say aloud what I've thought to myself for years:
> 
> * It's time to begin seriously discussing secession.
> ...





> Fission into two nations would also be opposed by those on the Left who appreciate that their fortunes are made possible by those of us who differ with them. Allow me to start from Robert A. Heinlein’s partition of “Makers, Takers, and Fakers.” Heinlein posited that there is no third category, and I concur.
> 
> *Makers produce goods and render services that maintain life, enable prosperity, and support a tolerable social order. Not all Makers produce tangible products. The humblest counter girl at a fast-food restaurant facilitates the provision of an objective good – food – to those who would purchase it. That gives her a claim on the title of Maker quite as valid as any farmhand or factory worker.
> 
>      Takers are persons unable or unwilling to produce or serve others. They’re sustained by the production of Makers; without Makers’ largesse, they would perish. Not all Takers are willfully so; there are millions of persons unable through no fault of their own to support themselves by productive effort. But the great majority of Takers are not of that blameless sort.
> 
>      Fakers are those who pose as Makers but who are quite as parasitical as the willful worst of the Takers. Politicians and their hangers-on are Fakers. As Sir Fred Hoyle wrote in The Black Cloud, we treat them as important because the newspapers say they are, whether explicitly or implicitly. Yet they’re as helpless to sustain their lives by productive effort as any Taker.
> 
> The visible, vocal Leftist is a Faker. He’s overwhelmingly most common in the “communicative” fields: education, journalism, and entertainment. These fields are made possible by their opposites: those that produce the goods and services that actually sustain life. Universities, the least dubious of Faker institutions, may be necessary to a high society in some rarefied sense, but they are not sufficient. Without the legions of Makers that support them from “below,” they would perish...and most of their denizens are aware of it.
> ...

----------


## AuH20



----------


## Origanalist

> But will you support a lawful and peaceful revolution?  Or, simply snivel, complain and whine like gunny until all opportunity for such revolution is gone?


Oh shut up for petes sake.

----------


## Origanalist

> Yeah, exactly.
> It's not like you campaigned your ass off, and won an election in a district with a large minority population.
> It's not like you actually made a difference in your state's laws.
> It's not like the establishment redrew your district and spent huge sums of money to get you out of the State Legislature.
> It's not like you've had any impact on your state's Republican party.
> It's not like you've ever helped the campaigns of other good candidates.
> It's not like you and Massie were the first known members of RPF to be elected to public office.
> It's not like you've ever been any sort of example and inspiration to others around here at all.
> You didn't earn those all those rep bars by making any sort of effort, you obviously got them by whining and doing nothing, so you can't possibly ever know what you're talking about.  We're on to you now, lol.
> ...


Covered that, with pleasure.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Why does this...
> 
> ...remind me so much of this?


For the same reason you failed the analogy section of the SAT?

----------


## invisible

> For the same reason you failed the analogy section of the SAT?


Exposed!   

The SAT?  Hey, I did real good on that test!  I got all those little circles filled in before anyone else was halfway through, and even made a neat looking pattern with them.  I was all done and thought it was easy, everyone else was still struggling through it, and mine even looked really cool.

----------


## AuH20

This is kinda twisted.

http://21stcenturywire.com/2015/05/0...e-owner-alive/




> In light of this, what can those who use this fallacious argument say when faced with this IJ Review video featuring an interview with a Baltimore pizza shop owner, Essam el Ghannam, who mentioned that a 14 year old girl tried to light him and his vehicle on fire in Baltimore amid the riots?*  That’s right, teenagers tried to murder an innocent man in one of the most torturous and brutal ways imaginable, by dousing him with lighter fluid and attempting to ignite the flame. * 
> 
> *The video shows his burnt and looted store, Papa Palace, which the man has owned and operated for 8 years.  He said that at the time that this occurred, he was watching his 12-year old niece and had to rush her to safety.*

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Oh shut up for petes sake.


My original evaluation of you as an insincere wanna be infiltrator still works.

You are clearly against a lawful and peaceful revolution which restores constitutional government.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

A black man has been killed apparently by off duty cops in Texas at anti muslim art exhibit:




Will this have any impact on ongoing Baltimore crisis?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Update from the news:

200 Baltimore businesses are out of business permanently as a result of the rioting.  Almost all of them were Mom & Pop stores.
Curfew lifted
NG pulling out

-t

----------


## H. E. Panqui

...has anyone else come to the horrible conclusion that the cretinous, twisted 'power$ that be' ("the money changers") [will use] every form of abuse, intrigue, deceit, and violent means possible to maintain their control over governments by controlling money and it's issuance...

...and that this is merely another eons-old circus and bread spectacle...we are lab rats...complete slave$ to the [secret-squirrel, ?foreign] bankster$..they pit us against one another for profit and amusement..

...circuses and hunger games bread...as the disassociated masses (the so-called 'smart  ones'  anyway) blather loudly...parroting ruse windbag, smart-aleck jones,  Maria Buttaroma, Rachel Madcow, Head Schultz, etc. chucklehead puppet$ galore..

----------


## alucard13mm

> Update from the news:
> 
> 200 Baltimore businesses are out of business permanently as a result of the rioting.  Almost all of them were Mom & Pop stores.
> Curfew lifted
> NG pulling out
> 
> -t


200 stores... gonna assume each store will have at least 2 employees. So that is 400 people unemployed in a poor neighborhood. 400 people without jobs would affect their families. Overall, probably 1000+ people will directly feel the pain.

----------


## UWDude

> 200 stores... gonna assume each store will have at least 2 employees. So that is 400 people unemployed in a poor neighborhood. 400 people without jobs would affect their families. Overall, probably 1000+ people will directly feel the pain.


Man, that sucks.  Every year over 1000 innocent people in Baltimore have their lives ruined by police and the laws of the people around them.  Then this.
And then, all these people are going to have their taxes raised, to pay off the eventual lawsuit brought by the Gray family.

I guess that's just one of the risks you take, when you open a business in a city whose cops are gods.  You will get oppression from both ends.  Luckily, the riots are only once every couple of decades or so.

The cops, however... ..those injustices stack up every day.

----------


## AuH20

> 200 stores... gonna assume each store will have at least 2 employees. So that is 400 people unemployed in a poor neighborhood. 400 people without jobs would affect their families. Overall, probably 1000+ people will directly feel the pain.


a victory for the big box stores and the social justice movement! Hurrah!

----------


## rpfocus

> 200 stores... gonna assume each store will have at least 2 employees. So that is 400 people unemployed in a poor neighborhood. 400 people without jobs would affect their families. Overall, probably 1000+ people will directly feel the pain.


It really is beyond stupid.

----------


## JK/SEA

lets not forget the autopsy report...this will be the hammer.

----------


## Lois



----------


## alucard13mm

I'd be more impressed if the rioters and protestors made a move on the police station or city hall or the welfare office :P... Just bum rush those places and occupy it. It'll make the police make a hard decision to whether or not to open fire or not and kill dozens if not more. Which will look bad and even more "Racist".

----------


## GunnyFreedom

If it was my store, I'd have sandbagged fighting positions in strategic locations inside the store to pick off anybody entering, call half a dozen of my best friends, and a couple of guys on the roof to pick off firebombers.  Once the dead bodies start piling up, they'll head off for softer targets.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> 


No no no, they're just volunteer firemen trying to remove dangerously flammable material from the at-risk buildings.

----------


## Lois

> No no no, they're just volunteer firemen trying to remove dangerously flammable material from the at-risk buildings.


LOL!

----------


## osan

Whatever the answers as to causes, rights, wrongs, and so on, I will go out on a limb here and say that the one thing that is nearly certain is that we will be seeing more of the same, likely with increasing intensity and perhaps even spread.  Before much longer, the Second Amendment may prove its purpose and wise value in terms that even the more ardently stupid progressive will be unable to credibly deny.

The Great American Enema is just beginning.  It will stink, be messy and generally gross, but I suspect it will be unavoidably necessary to the restoration of health.

----------


## UWDude

> Before much longer, the Second Amendment may prove its purpose and wise value in terms that even the more ardently stupid progressive will be unable to credibly deny.


NO, there will be no revolution.  The second amendment was not so factionalism could spiral out of control into multiple civil wars at once.




> The Great American Enema is just beginning.  It will stink, be messy and generally gross, but I suspect it will be unavoidably necessary to the restoration of health.


Ha, there will be no America left.

----------


## H. E. Panqui

...stinking, ruinously corrupted and unjust institutions--ESPECIALLY 'our' stinking ruinous monetary order--will always foment hatred, violence..

...unfortunately not a one of the gd fool republicrat 'poodles on a string' who occupies any high public office is any threat to this mi$erable monetary/financial order...near complete control... 

...but have a good day anyway!

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> Man, that sucks.  Every year over 1000 innocent people in Baltimore have their lives ruined by police and the laws of the people around them.  Then this.
> And then, all these people are going to have their taxes raised, to pay off the eventual lawsuit brought by the Gray family.
> 
> I guess that's just one of the risks you take, when you open a business in a city whose cops are gods.  You will get oppression from both ends.  Luckily, the riots are only once every couple of decades or so.
> 
> The cops, however... ..those injustices stack up every day.

----------


## HankRicther12

> One of the best blogs on the net...
> 
> http://bastionofliberty.blogspot.com...ll-follow.html



That was a great post. I need to get that book.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

Dr.3D left a neg rep with this comment related to something I posted on this page.

_
You don't even know who you are talking to._

Duh Dr.3D, but you know who you are talking to because I have the courage to use my own name and know how important it is to not let the secret government make you so afraid that you have to use a fake I.D. to express yourself.

----------


## AuH20

Baltimore continues to tear itself apart _without_ the police:

http://hotair.com/archives/2015/05/0...hursday-night/




> *Ten shootings were reported Thursday across Baltimore, continuing a spate of gun violence that began after riots overtook West Baltimore on April 27. At least three of the victims died.
> 
>     About 40 people have been shot since April 28, the day after Baltimore’s most intense day of rioting.
> *
>     Just after midnight Thursday morning, a 24-year-old man walked into an area hospital with a gunshot wound to his foot. The victim told police he was approached by an unknown man who shot him in the 1200 block of E. North Ave.





> *As an aside, one might wonder how so many people are getting shot in Baltimore when Maryland already has some of the toughest gun control laws in the nation, drawing protests from Second Amendment proponents across the nation. It’s almost as if these gang members don’t care about following the law.*

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

Gunny Freedom left neg rep related to something I posted on this page,

_
You have serious problems, among them you believe that the product of your imagination is reality. You live in a meticulously constructed fantasy world, and lash out at anybody who threatens your fantasy. You really need help._

ON EDIT: *And you cannot find the root definition of an idiot, but are one.*

I'm not the one that cannot agree with or accept that free speech has the purpose of enabling unity.  That purpose is a reality or we lose our right and freedoms.  You work against that purpose by failing to recognize it.

You imagine that partisan politics and your familiarity with it makes reality.  I lash out at those who invest in the false reality of partisan politics and pretend they know what the framers of the constitution intended, while they cannot derive that intent from the framing documents.

"Those" are a covert group operating here.  They can be seen posting in this thread.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...what-you-think

----------


## Origanalist

> For some reason, this seems appropriate for this thread to me.


Even more so as it progresses. (the disturbed part anyway)

----------


## Origanalist

> Dr.3D left a neg rep with this comment related to something I posted on this page.
> 
> _
> You don't even know who you are talking to._
> 
> Duh Dr.3D, but you know who you are talking to because I have the courage to use my own name and know how important it is to not let the secret government make you so afraid that you have to use a fake I.D. to express yourself.


How do we know you're really Chris Brown? You don't mind if I call you Chris do you?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Lately quite a few news about cops being shot, this one is in Mississippi:

*2 Mississippi Officers Shot, Killed; Suspects Arrested*

   May 10, 2015, 4:51 PM ET
By BEN GITTLESON, CORINNE CATHCART and EMILY SHAPIRO
 via Good Morning America

      Oxford Police identify Curtis and Marcus Banks,  seen in these undated photos released by Oxford PD, as suspects in the  deaths of two police officers in Hattiesburg, Mississippi. 
 Oxford Police Department  
Next Video  NYPD Cop Dies After Weekend Shooting

  Four people were arrested in Mississippi today in connection with the fatal shooting of two Hattiesburg police officers. 
 Marvin Banks, Curtis Banks, Joanie Calloway and Cornelius Clark were  charged in connection with the shooting deaths of Hattiesburg officers  Benjamin Deen and Liquori Tate, who were killed late Saturday while  conducting a traffic stop, said Warren Strain, the public affairs  director for the Mississippi Department of Public Safety. 
 Deen, 34, and Tate, 25, were wounded and later died from their injuries at Forest General Hospital, said Strain. 

http://abcnews.go.com/US/officers-sh...ry?id=30934207

----------


## navy-vet

> How do we know you're really Chris Brown? You don't mind if I call you Chris do you?


touche'

----------


## navy-vet

> Gunny Freedom left neg rep related to something I posted on this page,
> 
> _
> You have serious problems, among them you believe that the product of your imagination is reality. You live in a meticulously constructed fantasy world, and lash out at anybody who threatens your fantasy. You really need help._
> 
> ON EDIT: *And you cannot find the root definition of an idiot, but are one.*
> 
> I'm not the one that cannot agree with or accept that free speech has the purpose of enabling unity.  That purpose is a reality or we lose our right and freedoms.  You work against that purpose by failing to recognize it.
> 
> ...


Bad idea dissing two of the most respectable and distinguished members of this forum....you have a serious deficiency going on chris. You really should see somebody about that.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Dr.3D left a neg rep with this comment related to something I posted on this page.
> 
> _
> You don't even know who you are talking to._
> 
> Duh Dr.3D, but you know who you are talking to because I have the courage to use my own name and know how important it is to not let the secret government make you so afraid that you have to use a fake I.D. to express yourself.


Yes, that was in response to the following post.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5861676

I suggest you take your time and learn more about what's going on here, before you come to any conclusions about people you know little about.

----------


## AuH20

> I suspect we won't hear about this.....
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2015/04/black-mob...timore-suburb/
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2015/04/black-mob...w1XQpqEtSwz.99


Update and video.








> *Richard Fletcher brutally beaten by teens after asking girls to stop fighting
> *
> Fletcher suffered broken eye sockets, nose and ribs and had brain bleed
> 
> Out of hospital but his medical bills might be between $200,000-$400,000
> 
> Antoine Lawson charged with attempted murder and girl, 15, charged with assault
> 
> Police are still hoping to arrest the other teens involved in the beating

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Breaking online now:

*No Charges for Wisconsin Officer in Killing of Unarmed Black Teenager*
New York Times
 - ‎32 minutes ago‎



A  Madison, Wis., police officer who killed an unarmed black man in March,  in one of a spate of similar incidents that have sparked protests  around the country, will not face criminal charges, a prosecutor said  Tuesday.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

> Bad idea dissing two of the most respectable and distinguished members of this forum....you have a serious deficiency going on chris. You really should see somebody about that.


Where did he dis me?

----------


## pcosmar

> How do we know you're really Chris Brown? You don't mind if I call you Chris do you?


I thought it was Emmanuel Watkins..

Should we call him "Uncle" ?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I thought it was Emmanuel Watkins..
> 
> Should we call him "Uncle" ?


Bing $#@!ing go.

I had forgotten all about that guy.

Yes, definitely, an Uncle Emmanuel Watkins feel to the whole thing.

----------


## Anti Federalist

dupe

----------


## Anti Federalist

> How do we know you're really Chris Brown? You don't mind if I call you Chris do you?


Heh, BOOM goes the dynamite.

I use a pseudonym not so much for protection from government, hell, if they want to find out who I am it would not take much in this day and age, but I'm not gonna make it easy for the bastards.

No, it's more of a buffer against, well, ex wife and some of the internet crazy exhibited right here.

----------


## Anti Federalist

another damn dupe

----------


## tod evans

> Heh, BOOM goes the dynamite.
> 
> I use a pseudonym not so much for protection from government, hell, if they want to find out who I am it would not take much in this day and age, but I'm not gonna make it easy for the bastards.
> 
> No, it's more of a buffer against, well, ex wife *and some of the internet crazy exhibited right here.*

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Dr.3D left a neg rep with this comment related to something I posted on this page.
> 
> _
> You don't even know who you are talking to._
> 
> Duh Dr.3D, but you know who you are talking to because I have the courage to use my own name and know how important it is to not let the secret government make you so afraid that you have to use a fake I.D. to express yourself.


Apparently navy-vet objects to the notion that Americans should be unafraid to identify themselves when posting on web forums.  He gave me some - neg rep about that post.

_I object most fervently!_

I learned who some of the group are that refused to use the notion that free speech has a purpose.  They've been covert for a year at least.  Basically, socialists.  Socialists without a plan.  With no appreciation for principles, and unwilling to unify around constitutional intent for the purpose of a lawful and peaceful revolution.  In fact, they really do not want anyone else to either.

Do you object to that?  I do.  This is a constitutional emergency.  We need to work together for defense of the constitution.  Soldiers have a special status for that.  One, they took and oath to defend the constitution, two, they ONLY have to follow the orders of a "lawful military authority", which mean that if the civil government is shown to be unconstitutional, that government cannot bestow lawfulness upon the military.

This is a legal action that any and all soldiers have a right to file and inquire about the lawfulness of the military authority over them.

http://algoxy.com/ows/soldiersinquiry.html

It is a breach of contract if the military does not grant the application for the order and allow the soldier to inquire upwards in command for proof the civil government is constitutional, or otherwise authorized to grant lawful status upon the military.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Yes, that was in response to the following post.
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5861676
> 
> I suggest you take your time and learn more about what's going on here, before you come to any conclusions about people you know little about.


I've been testing them with prime constitutional intent for over a year.  They have no interest whatsoever in defense of the constitution.

Do you know enough constitutional intent to test them?  Have you tested them?

Are you aware of covert agent groups manipulating web forum users?

Recommendations to BO from a supreme court justice.  We know there is much astroturfing.  We can imagine what the Koch bros. do with their $.

http://www.salon.com/2010/01/15/sunstein_2/

Commonwealth countries intelligence do it.

https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2...-manipulation/

Snowden exposed it.

http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/i/msnbc/se...c_document.pdf

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/id...30621?irpc=932
_For decades, the NSA and GCHQ have worked as close partners, sharing intelligence under an arrangement known as the UKUSA agreement. They also collaborate with eavesdropping agencies in Canada, Australia and New Zealand under an arrangement known as the "Five Eyes" alliance._

What, do you think it does not exist?  Well, I think its far worse than that. From my testing, there are no places on the web with traffic that are not so heavily populated by infiltrators that ANY good constitutional defense will go unpunished. 

How would you suggest Americans assure they are not trading posts with traitors?  Learning from them how to NOT defend the constitution, learning to do something else instead.

Wise up!

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> How do we know you're really Chris Brown? You don't mind if I call you Chris do you?


Call me Chris.  Why would I have documents addressed to Chris Brown if I am not Chris Brown.



BTW, those documents existed one year before they were subpoenaed.



And those documents proved that the most important records a society keeps were absent from the record.  Over 1,000 court case files concealing a mass insanity in santa barbara.  

The civl index shows how bad the clerks were freaked out, "The Insanity Papers".

 

They would have proven to psychology that working directly with the unconscious mind is the only real way to create effective mental health care.  But I went on without them because lives are at stake.  This letter is a defacto approval of my proposal.

 

Explain what reason you have to think I am not who I say I am.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Breaking online now:
> 
> *No Charges for Wisconsin Officer in Killing of Unarmed Black Teenager*
> New York Times
>  - ‎32 minutes ago‎
> 
> 
> 
> A  Madison, Wis., police officer who killed an unarmed black man in March,  in one of a spate of similar incidents that have sparked protests  around the country, will not face criminal charges, a prosecutor said  Tuesday.


Curious, that the only person who has a solution and plan to address this wide spread problem is myself.  And I've been and am I'm being attacked because I REFUSE to accept that a sincere American will not accept that free speech has the purpose of enabling unity adequate to alter or abolish government destructive to our unalienable rights, just like we see in Wisconsin.  

When they refuse to accept it but continue to complain, I call them cognitive infiltrators because the concept of cognitive infiltration works to promote sensation and division as a distraction from activism focusing on lawful and peaceful revolution.  

Tell me, because they won't-just how much sacrifice is it to accept that about free speech?

None, particularly if you are supposed to stand in defense of rights.  And they all make that premise.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Curious, that the only person who has a solution and plan to address this wide spread problem is myself.


No, you are not the *only* one, with the *only* solution.

There are many people, working on many different angles, at many different levels, attacking this issue from many different directions.

Each have their pros and cons, each have their proper moments to be used.

*All* need to be used, no stone left unturned.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

This thread has become needlessly divisive and pointless. Thread closed (per request of the topic starter).

----------

